# 1/14/2023 GuntaMania - aka RalphaMania - Ralph's Wet T-Shirt "professional wrasslin" Contest



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 15, 2022)

After Guntfest (Ralph's Bowling Event), Ralph talked about wanting to do a Wet T-Shirt Chest in Tampa. Instead, he is doing some shitty wrestling event. Details Below
url: https://killstream.live/product/ralphamania/
Location: Woodbury, NJ
Date: Jan 14, 2023
Ticket price: $45 - 125
Wet T-Shirt Contest Status: Unknown

Someone made a fake merch shop for the event

it sounds like nothing has been really planned and Ralph is going to wing shit by having a bunch of Tonka tier wrestlers wrestle.
Ralph's Gunt and Blunt
(Formerly Tonka's)

January update:
-Harry Morris (Pantsu's dad) Destroyed the merch and belt.
-Afterparty taking place in Atlanta City (Probably at a casino).
-List of Guests. Alex Stein and Ali Jamal have already dropped out




-Nostalgia Critic Issued a challenge (seems like a paid superberry)




Your browser is not able to display this video.



-Play Bingo with the Rest of the Kiwis during the event. Click the link below to get 1 of 30 random bingo cards that can be played from the link!

https://mfbc.us/m/qxbsf7q


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 15, 2022)

He’s just desperately grasping for the fastest way to get away from Pantsu and Cozy Rozy TM for as long as possible. 

Obviously too broke for the Vegas escape now.


----------



## ClipBitch (Apr 15, 2022)

I hope someone turns the hose on ralphs big ole titties.


----------



## Bummer (Apr 15, 2022)

God, what kind of woman would participate in a wet T-shirt contest for this disgusting pig? Obviously busted ass Florida hookers are going to be his only option.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 15, 2022)

Bummer said:


> God, what kind of woman would participate in a wet T-shirt contest for this disgusting pig? Obviously busted ass Florida hookers are going to be his only option.


Ralph's quintuple Ds will win him another participation trophy.

To OP: Give me a timestamp of the event's confirmation, I will clip the video and add it to the OP.


----------



## GL09 (Apr 15, 2022)

ClipBitch said:


> I hope someone turns the hose on ralphs big ole titties.


That wouldn't really be a fair contest. Ralph has twice as many tits as the other contestants. How could they compete?


----------



## David Brown (Apr 15, 2022)

ClipBitch said:


> I hope someone turns the hose on ralphs big ole titties.


Ralph would need to have a sense of humor and a sliver of humility for him to allow that.


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 15, 2022)

Another trophy for the Ralphamale. He just keeps winning.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 15, 2022)

Ralph can't lose this one, he has two sets of tits.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 16, 2022)

I wonder if Ralph will have the presence of mind to bring merch to sell at whatever this next event will be. Can he even afford to produce merch?

”I came to A-Log Ethan Ralph at GuntMania! Tampa 2022 and all I got was this XXXXL size T-shirt“


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 16, 2022)

He will win this one hands down. The only way he can lose this is if we get a female land whale. Hey @Fslur, are you up for this one?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph won’t compete because Ralph is the kind of dude who wears shirts in the pool


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 16, 2022)

There won’t be a wet t shirt contest. There’s only going to be a short lived RV trip with Gunt and Bitched Alaska fighting each other.


----------



## Deezy (Apr 16, 2022)

Having a wet t-shirt contest is such a boomer idea lmao


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 16, 2022)

Just like the bowling event, Ralph's setting up another contest he knows he can win so he can give himself another trophy.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Apr 16, 2022)

I bet he can wrangle some rough lookin chicks for a good price using meighs credit cards.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Apr 16, 2022)

Why not get the CYN wrestlers to go there, I bet they can make it their wrestlemania.


----------



## PIÑA (Apr 16, 2022)

He said he was planning to hold it this August unless he already changed his mind.


----------



## TurdEthics (Apr 16, 2022)

Can’t wait to see the quality of babes and wrestlers he gets for this.


----------



## maize (Apr 16, 2022)

If Gunt can win at bowling, Pantsu can win at wet T-shirt in Guntworld.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Apr 16, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> Can’t wait to see the quality of babes and wrestlers he gets for this.


I hear you can get Hannibal to work for free if you let him stream it on his YouTube channel, maybe he can blade the gunt for added effect.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Apr 16, 2022)

Of all the terrible ideas Ralph has had for shows this has gotta be up there. The bowling trip was a disaster but if Ralph was competent it would've just been a fan meet up with bowling as the activity. Who the fuck pays to go to a wet t-shirt contest?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Well, one things for sure, May won't win


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 16, 2022)

I doubt he will acquire permits and pay for a space to hold this event so I imagine even if he can convince some local crackheads to show up and get naked for a dozen retards, it will be shutdown quickly. The cost of hiring wrestlers, renting a ring, and an announcer is already too deep for ralph's pockets. Unless you plan on doing it bumfights style with a couple florida meth heads stabbing each other with syringes on a thin layer of cardboard, then by all means you better stream it faggot.


----------



## unclejeb1861 (Apr 16, 2022)

muy berraco said:


> If Gunt can win at bowling, Pantsu can win at wet T-shirt in Guntworld.


As if Ralph would pass up an opportunity to acquire the second trophy in his lifetime


----------



## BeholderNN (Apr 16, 2022)

Hey guys, I'm just going to give you a preview of the primo tiddies you can expect from the event.





Boogie and Wings of Redemption will have to double their calorie intake if they want to compete with that.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 16, 2022)

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 16, 2022)

THE EVENT WEVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR! !
(After paying travel and hotel costs and some stupid amount for the actual event)
SOME GUY DISINTERESTEDLY DEBATES ANOTHER GUY WHILE RALPH THUMBS HIS PHONE!!!
THEN AFTER AN HOUR OF RALPH TWEETING IN THE BATHROOM, maybe two Windburnt bar hags splash bottled water on their sad boobs while Ralph screams KICK HIM OUT etc.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Apr 16, 2022)

I hope it happens. I’m curious how many back tiddies this gelatinous shit huffer has.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 16, 2022)

He's turning into the fat guy from Tongue of the Fat Man.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I doubt he will acquire permits and pay for a space to hold this event so I imagine even if he can convince some local crackheads to show up and get naked for a dozen retards, it will be shutdown quickly. The cost of hiring wrestlers, renting a ring, and an announcer is already too deep for ralph's pockets. Unless you plan on doing it bumfights style with a couple florida meth heads stabbing each other with syringes on a thin layer of cardboard, then by all means you better stream it faggot.


Conservatively Ralph’s looking at five grand to set things up. Probably a lot of unforeseen expenses too.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Apr 16, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> Well, one things for sure, May won't win


I would rig the vote for the horse just to see the salt of the other competitors


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 16, 2022)

BeholderNN said:


> Hey guys, I'm just going to give you a preview of the primo tiddies you can expect from the event.
> View attachment 3186075
> 
> Boogie and Wings of Redemption will have to double their calorie intake if they want to compete with that.


Wait I just realized we saw his tits in the car accident and they weren't as bad HE PUT ALL THAT ON SIMCE THE WRECK


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 16, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Wait I just realized we saw his tits in the car accident and they weren't as bad HE PUT ALL THAT ON SIMCE THE WRECK


Maybe he got a botched titty job while he was under?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 16, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Wait I just realized we saw his tits in the car accident and they weren't as bad HE PUT ALL THAT ON SIMCE THE WRECK


Weight loss saga has been destroyed thoroughly. However, the weigh gain saga still continues with multiple bottles of Maker's Mark!


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 16, 2022)

So the beached whale will make a second appearance.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 16, 2022)

PINA said:


> He said he was planning to hold it this August unless he already changed his mind.
> View attachment 3185802
> View attachment 3185805


Ralphamania sounds like a competitive projectile vomiting contest.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 16, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Conservatively Ralph’s looking at five grand to set things up. Probably a lot of unforeseen expenses too.


don't forget the cost of the permit needed, which ralph forgot obviously
Spoiler; it's a lot more expensive than having a drugged out bowling ally owner host your event. It's certainly not free like he claimed on his stream.



			https://www.tampa.gov/special-events-coordination/programs
		




			https://www.orlando.gov/Our-Government/Host-an-Event-in-the-City/Request-a-Permit-for-a-Large-Outdoor-Event
		


He will have to apply (and be approved)
Put down a security deposit
and deal with an event manager assigned to him by the city.

Good luck Ralph


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 16, 2022)

Heavy Rainfall2 said:


> Of all the terrible ideas Ralph has had for shows this has gotta be up there. The bowling trip was a disaster but if Ralph was competent it would've just been a fan meet up with bowling as the activity. Who the fuck pays to go to a wet t-shirt contest?


Retards with burning wallets that superchat Ralph to "troll" him.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 16, 2022)

Offen Ded Tardreee said:


> I hope it happens. I’m curious how many back tiddies this gelatinous shit huffer has.


His ass is on backwards, it's at the front, so I guess it follows his tiddies should be on his back.


----------



## veri (Apr 16, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Ralphamania sounds like a competitive projectile vomiting contest.


maybe meigh does have a shot at winning then


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 16, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Wait I just realized we saw his tits in the car accident and they weren't as bad HE PUT ALL THAT ON SIMCE THE WRECK


259.97364856289577265... pounds by the way.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 16, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> 259.97364856289577265... pounds by the way.




fuck you gunty look at you fat tits and tell me this is you "losing" tons of weight. I legit didnt know tits could accumulate fat in such a way piggy.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Apr 16, 2022)

Spoilers Donga still doesn't show.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 16, 2022)

He's so fucking fat his tits have their own gunts lmao


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 16, 2022)

how the fuck does this nigga's titties have titties


----------



## TurdEthics (Apr 17, 2022)

Has he confirmed Corrine to appear yet?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 17, 2022)

Anyone else as excited to see how Dick "injures" himself this time?


----------



## Shokaract (Apr 17, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Anyone else as excited to see how Dick "injures" himself this time?


It's gonna be a broken back this time.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 17, 2022)

I predict any event the Gunt hosts in central Florida will get IRL ALAWG'd to hell. The bowling alley is going to look like child's play.


----------



## Retink (Apr 17, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> View attachment 3186611
> fuck you gunty look at you fat tits and tell me this is you "losing" tons of weight. I legit didnt know tits could accumulate fat in such a way piggy.


I don't think that's something normal for humans, but as Ralph is mostly pig at this point he's probably growing multiple sets of breasts and will need a bra for each of those flaps. Look at Boogie, a massive fatass, and he still doesn't have that kind of tit layering. Did Nikacado donate his tits to Ralph?


----------



## Snigger (Apr 17, 2022)

Twintits has this in the bag


----------



## Fannyscum (Apr 17, 2022)

The ringer is in, Ralph has Best in Show in the bag: 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## State Champ (Apr 17, 2022)

Can't wait for this road trip so that I can see 3 ostensibly grown men fumble their way through yet another global/nat'l debate.

Let's...
Fucking...
Go!!!!


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 17, 2022)

State Champ said:


> Can't wait for this road trip so that I can see 3 ostensibly grown men fumble their way through yet another global/nat'l debate.
> 
> Let's...
> Fucking...
> Go!!!!


Meanwhile, there's a bunch of chicks stripping.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Apr 17, 2022)

Calling it now - The Gunt will win the Kilstream Invitational Wet T-Shirt Contest.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 17, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Just like the bowling event, Ralph's setting up another contest he knows he can win so he can give himself another trophy.







			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1515536349415288835
		



			https://archive.ph/wBf9S
		

Called it.


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 17, 2022)

Another trophy Gunt can proudly showcase in the background.

I'm not sure if it's sadder than DSP showcasing his empty console boxes while begging for money every 5 minutes.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 17, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph won’t compete because Ralph is the kind of dude who wears shirts in the pool


Ralph technically can’t  go in a pool because once he gets in all the water spills out due to displacement


----------



## Jheeb (Apr 18, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Calling it now - The Gunt will win the Kilstream Invitational Wet T-Shirt Contest.


I wonder if he will award himself another gaudy trophy, maybe it will take the place of his Marcus Aurelius poster so he can quietly sweep more of his hypocrisies under the rug.


----------



## TurdEthics (Apr 19, 2022)

Any word on who Chaggot's opponent is?


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 23, 2022)

Someone should alert the local trans advocacy groups and suggest they enter the competition to provide representation...


----------



## Wormy (Apr 23, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> He's turning into the fat guy from Tongue of the Fat Man.






GREETINGS! ETHAN WELCOMES YOU TO THE GUNT PALACE! 

Jeezus Christ, never thought I'd hear someone reference that dusty old thing...


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm surprised no one has made an edit yet of the old Girls Gone Wild shit to insert a quad titted rage pig and change it to Pigs Gone Wild. 
First thing I thought of when I heard about this plan but I don't have the skills to make that 'shop.


----------



## Jin101 (Apr 23, 2022)

Ralph actually wrestled once. Here's the footage 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JewBacca (Apr 24, 2022)

This idiot wants to hold this event on a public beach, how is he going to keep all his detractors away? It's not like he can kick people out of a public beach. What's to stop some sperg from setting up a megaphone 20yds away and heckling from a distance?


----------



## Cup Noodle (Apr 25, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> I'm surprised no one has made an edit yet of the old Girls Gone Wild shit to insert a quad titted rage pig and change it to Pigs Gone Wild.
> First thing I thought of when I heard about this plan but I don't have the skills to make that 'shop.


When he was with Faith and bragging about it I sent him a email offering to send him a GGW Finally 18 DVD as long as he displayed it on his stream.  Gator must have filtered it out.  I never heard back.


----------



## msd (Apr 25, 2022)

JewBacca said:


> This idiot wants to hold this event on a public beach, how is he going to keep all his detractors away? It's not like he can kick people out of a public beach. What's to stop some sperg from setting up a megaphone 20yds away and heckling from a distance?


Nothing is and said sperg is probably watching this thread taking notes.

It's gonna be glorious

Edit:words


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 25, 2022)

A good quality Dji drone can carry a megaphone, flying over the disastrous venue with Jarbo the Hutt music playing and sooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sounds would be quite amusing.
Not suggesting anyone to do it, you know. I just find the thought funny.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 25, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> A good quality Dji drone can carry a megaphone, flying over the disastrous venue with Jarbo the Hutt music playing and sooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sounds would be quite amusing.
> Not suggesting anyone to do it, you know. I just find the thought funny.


All I can picture is a drone with speakers blaring microphone feedback, and it's beautiful.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 25, 2022)

This event will not happen on  a public beach because that would require getting permits that Ralph is too stupid and lazy to sort out.
If this event happens at all it’ll be in the shitty backyard of whatever unfortunate retard that Ralph ropes into helping him organise this.


----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 27, 2022)

Over April Ralph has made tentative and grandiose plans for multiple events over the summer possibly into early fall.  This thread is to keep track of these promises and realities. Currently plans include:

Wet t-shirt contest on a public beach in Florida.  Maybe in July maybe random OnlyFans thots.
Wrestling event maybe WWE style, with possible exhibition fights Ralph v Rand Bot,  Dingo v BigTech.  Location and date TBD depending on exhibition fight rules. 
Vegas trip for fans.  Ralph has a free room at Caesars in late July and on his morning show 04/27/2022 floated the idea of a met up.  
Now these events can change or be combined but the clock is ticking to get everything locked and have at least eight weeks of ticket sales.  The bowling event plans versus reality highlight how little forethought or help Ralph has in putting on a live event.  
* Reminder to *archive everything.  *Most of these plans happen spontaneously during Ralph's shows normally right after the face cam is turned off for 30-45 seconds.  There is not a good source of past Ralph shows and he loves to revise his history with hindsight.


----------



## Twinkletard (Apr 27, 2022)

He should top it all off with a hot-air balloon ride.


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (Apr 27, 2022)

Its not gonna have any women again. But they will still have their wet t-shirt contest. Who will win Ralph or Mersh?


----------



## EyeGuy (Apr 27, 2022)

I'M COMP NIGGA
I'M COMP


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 27, 2022)

Ralphasummer time, which underaged escort will give him another facelift?


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Apr 27, 2022)

Can't wait to see a bunch of white trash men compete against each other in a wet T-shirt contest. The only woman at the bowling event was dicks girl so we know Ralph isn't gonna get women there. Not even Corrines crackhead ass will show up.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 27, 2022)

The absolute immense cost of throwing an event in the area he wants to is ridiculous for only a Wet T-Shirt contest. Hosting catering, alcohol, a band, structure rentals, equipment rentals, food sales, food prep, alcohol sales, event sales, licenses and permits, etc. This is at minimum a $20,000 event. Even if Gunt leveraged the Swamp and PawPaw's ring he couldn't cover it. He'd have to throw in the crackshack as well.


----------



## Some dude (Apr 27, 2022)

Is that why he challenged Andy Warsky to a boxing match? Bring in the Kino viewers to cover basic costs?


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 27, 2022)

Some dude said:


> Is that why he challenged Andy Warsky to a boxing match? Bring in the Kino viewers to cover basic costs?


The boxing thing is a separate event entirely. He's already walking it back when Warski said "Let's go!"


----------



## Some dude (Apr 27, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> The boxing thing is a separate event entirely. He's already walking it back when Warski said "Let's go!"


Aww, what a bitch


----------



## Beavis (Apr 27, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> The boxing thing is a separate event entirely. He's already walking it back when Warski said "Let's go!"


Fat faggot


----------



## OdieWan_Kendoggi (Apr 28, 2022)

Ralph never ceases to amaze me. 
I had such a hearty chuckle about his plan to have a bowling alley wedding and thought I'd heard peak white trash.  

But this nigga is going to abandon his newborn daughter and postpartum suicidal horse never-bride so that he can do the IP2 RV bit on his way to host a wet Tshirt contest.

It's morally repugnant obviously, but how does he even expect to recoup the money spent on it? He wants to charge people in Tampa to look at tits? That's like selling GRIDs to queers. 

And after the last IRL event he hosted? Let's recall the highlights from the last time people wasted money on something that Ralph "planned". 

He had surprise speaker Dr Kaczynski show up.
Dick's coke anxiety made him split.
There was no wedding.
The "debate" was disorganized garbage.
Half of his equipment was fucked off in some form or another.
The only cool moment was Ralph getting hit in the face by a fan turned IRL A-Log.

TL;DR 
Great plan Ralph! You show those naysayin faggots that you can accomplish anything you set out to do! 
Lolcow uprising bb!


----------



## GuntPunt (Apr 28, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Fat faggot


>muh baby

You left your newborn baby in New York so you could drive 24 hours to Dallas, Texas to holler and dance in a studio parking lot and host the Wigger Invitational Gunterball Bowling Tournament. You just don't want to be beaten by another Portugese man, Ralph.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 28, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Fat faggot


Didn't PPP and Bryan challenge this 5'1'' midget to fights and even said they'll cover the flight and hotel? 

What obvious answer, you're too much of a punk pussy bitch to do it, Ralph. Keep using ReRollRoz as your excuse. What does "new baby" even mean, opposed to the "old baby"? Who talks about their genetic spawn in terms of iPhones?


----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 28, 2022)

Ralph and Warski are roaring to talk about fighting.  So much needs to be secured before this is anything more than peacocking.  This could be settled with a simple Streetbeef style fight on the Gunt swamp land in weeks without the need for any fight commission.  Hell go punch each other in a random gym. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://nitter.eu/Andywarski/status/1519513530642358273
Until otherwise this is two men masturbating to the thought of punching each other on camera.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 30, 2022)

This is what Ralph's "wet bikini" contest would look like.


----------



## Christorian X (May 1, 2022)

We need to find someone that we think would be Rozy Ralph at 18 and enter her under the name.


----------



## An automatic clown (May 24, 2022)

UPDATE! Fresh from Portugal
Og
Archive


----------



## Mundane Ralph (May 24, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> UPDATE! Fresh from Portugal
> Og
> Archive


It sounds like he's going to be losing money on another poorly planned event. He's only going to sell like 20 tickets.


----------



## TurdEthics (May 24, 2022)

Will he challenge Warski to do battle at RalphaMania?


----------



## Jack Awful (May 24, 2022)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It sounds like he's going to be losing money on another poorly planned event. He's only going to sell like 20 tickets.


I wonder if he is planning on dying and is trying to live as hard as he can while leaving may with the debt and kid.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (May 24, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> I wonder if he is planning on dying and is trying to live as hard as he can while leaving may with the debt and kid.


I'm guessing he is with how much he tells Jim he's dying.  When Ralph talks shit to anybody it's always 100% projection.


----------



## Armor King (May 24, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Ralph and Warski are roaring to talk about fighting.  So much needs to be secured before this is anything more than peacocking.  This could be settled with a simple Streetbeef style fight on the Gunt swamp land in weeks without the need for any fight commission.  Hell go punch each other in a random gym.
> 
> View attachment 3225451
> View attachment 3225450
> ...


What ever happened to "meet me at x park at x hour and we'll fight" what is this gayfabe shit of contracts and thinking they're going to make 100k each? Even with the numbers the Kino Casino is pulling, you'll be lucky to get even 10% of those paypigs to pay for a PPV (even typing PPV for this shit is kinda embarrasing) and Ralph has basically no fans so it irrelevant.


----------



## LadiosSopp (May 24, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> UPDATE! Fresh from Portugal
> Og
> Archive
> View attachment 3314040


In b4 the same 40-50 people from the bowling alley show up if that lol


----------



## Solus (May 24, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> I wonder if he is planning on dying and is trying to live as hard as he can while leaving may with the debt and kid.


Maybe he's laundering money for Nick? Kind of weird Ralph and Baked are Nicks new best friends. 
Wouldn't events like this be perfect to have large sums of cash magically appear?


----------



## draggs (May 24, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> In b4 the same 40-50 people from the bowling alley show up if that lol


The pigs from based black farmer's stock that adopted Ralph in the blizzard saga don't count


----------



## Jack Awful (May 24, 2022)

Armor King said:


> What ever happened to "meet me at x park at x hour and we'll fight" what is this gayfabe shit of contracts and thinking they're going to make 100k each? Even with the numbers the Kino Casino is pulling, you'll be lucky to get even 10% of those paypigs to pay for a PPV (even typing PPV for this shit is kinda embarrasing) and Ralph has basically no fans so it irrelevant.


The fight is all grift kayfabe bullshit.
No way Ralph is gonna make weight and no promoters will touch em otherwise.

Andy knows this and is just using this as a way to get Ralph to pussy out, making him a new Tonka. Then he'll fight someone for real. He won't fight Ralph in a gym because Andy wants to get paid.

Ralph wants to look tough, but knows he'll get obliterated. He's gonna try to duck out in a way that will make him not look like a coward to his fans (when he is)

0% chance this happens.


----------



## Fannyscum (May 25, 2022)

Felted before it even got off the ground:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## GuntN7 (May 27, 2022)

RalphaMania will take place in front of daddy gym's house ?


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 9, 2022)

Ralph, please get beaten up by someone so we can all stop infighting. 

Yours Sincerely 
-- most alogs


----------



## Freeman (Aug 9, 2022)

Hopefully something gets done, we need Ralph out in the wild again.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 9, 2022)

My predictions:
-Ralph will have boring, wash-ups as guests for his pre-show.
-Ralph will channel his inner Dollar General Vince McMahon and cut some faggotty promo, then get elbow-checked in the middle of it.
-Ralph will holler at Jim and Flamenco.
-Two or three pairs of AF speds will go Juggalo Wrestling Federation and get gassed not even one minute in their matches. Ralph will holler at Jim and Flamenco.
-Event will get swatted/bomb threat. Dax will  vanish after declaring he has contracted monkey pox. Ralph’s face will be beet-red at this point, and holler at Jim and Flamenco.
-Ralph will win the wet T-shirt contest, his dream ever since he was 12 and already had C-cups.


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 9, 2022)

"The Staff" is that what he calls it now? I suppose he would need help with his because of the 'beetus and the other fat guy problems but it's the twig at best, probably more accurate to call it the bud.


----------



## bugmanfaggot (Aug 9, 2022)

i wonder if the rotc guys will be there. they are both rasslefags and friendly with ralph. this is shaping up to be a star-studded event


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 9, 2022)

Imagine getting beat down in Lisbon twice, getting smacked in Texas, sucking off YOBA in Florida, picking up drugs biweekly in DC, and setting up wrassling events for 40 year olds in presumably West Virginia, all while tweeting that you are doing everything in your power to see your son.  

Man, drugs can really fuck up a person.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 9, 2022)

Maude Snew said:


> "The Staff" is that what he calls it now? I suppose he would need help with his because of the 'beetus and the other fat guy problems but it's the twig at best, probably more accurate to call it the bud.


Likely he'll just make Meigh do all of the work. Also watch most of his more known paypigs and associates ducking out from this. ROTC and Dick Masterson had such a _huge_ presence as the bowling event, after all.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 9, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> View attachment 3579779


God, I can't wait.  Bowling Event 2.0.  I hope he has another political debate.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 9, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> View attachment 3579779


Ah yes probably a good idea to source staff from the kind of people who would give money to a mouth breathing sex offender. What could go wrong?


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 9, 2022)

You think Chaggot will be booked as a dirty heel, or as a babyface?


----------



## Pigtoad (Aug 9, 2022)

I can not wait for Guntamania.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 9, 2022)

God I hope Ralph gets a steel chair to the back of the head, in the ring, which is legal.


----------



## HarrySachz (Aug 9, 2022)

Great to see him stopping hiding in some dirty basement and touching the grass, just hope that the people that got swatted by him/his audience these past weeks don't do anything to fuck with him now that he's out of the pig pen.


----------



## Puck (Aug 9, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> View attachment 3579779


God I hope the white niggers from ip2 relentlessly stalk and mace him


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 9, 2022)

Wrestling fans are retard dopamine chasers who have broken brains that can't distinguish reality from fantasy.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 9, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> View attachment 3579779


I think it'll actually go reasonably well seems right up Ralph's alley


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 9, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Imagine getting beat down in Lisbon twice, getting smacked in Texas, sucking off YOBA in Florida, picking up drugs biweekly in DC, and setting up wrassling events for 40 year olds in presumably West Virginia, all while tweeting that you are doing everything in your power to see your son.
> 
> Man, drugs can really fuck up a person.


I wonder if he’s going to hold this thing at Sisco’s “Tard Fest” in Romney WV? He could leech off whatever idiots Sisco as lured to his event. Then again Sisco seems to want TardFest to be serious politics so maybe it would the after hours entertainment since they can’t afford strippers.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 9, 2022)

Sad to report that Dick has entered a coma and will not be able to attend


----------



## Gondola Enjoyer (Aug 9, 2022)

Is Ronnie gonna climb out of the casket like the fucking Undertaker and _wrestle_ Ralph again, like when he was a kid?


----------



## EyeGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Gondola Enjoyer said:


> Is Ronnie gonna climb out of the casket like the fucking Undertaker and _wrestle_ Ralph again, like when he was a kid?


You know Ancient Rome aficionado jcaesar187 just loves his wrestling!


----------



## Fausto (Aug 9, 2022)

Hey Ralph when you are going home from the event make sure you do a few rounds around the block to check who is following you.
You brought this stupid gunt hunt upon yourself so I hope you like looking behind your back constantly.
(spoilers: someone is just going to put a tracking device on your guntsmobile)


----------



## heathercho (Aug 9, 2022)

Pigtoad said:


> I can not wait for Guntamania.


What we need is an official song for Guntamania.


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 9, 2022)

Need some wrastlin' names for Ralphamania.

My favorite is Ham Ham Jiggle-o.

Bret Shart
Roundy 'Ronnie' Piper
Crusty Chodes
Bulk Bogan

Featuring

Baked the Snake Roberts


----------



## EyeGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

EXCLUSIVE preview of the surprise Ralphamania guest stars!


Spoiler


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 9, 2022)

Rectum Ralph said:


> Need some wrastlin' names for Ralphamania.
> 
> My favorite is Ham Ham Jiggle-o.
> 
> ...


Ethandre the Giant Faggot
Gay Mysterio
Jeff Tardy
Triple Preparation H
The Guntertaker

Christorian X as Meth Rollins

May as CP Punk


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 9, 2022)

Fausto said:


> Hey Ralph when you are going home from the event make sure you do a few rounds around the block to check who is following you.
> You brought this stupid gunt hunt upon yourself so I hope you like looking behind your back constantly.
> (spoilers: someone is just going to put a tracking device on your guntsmobile)


I seen on twitter that Ralph responded to this stating he could simply take an Uber.  I don’t think he would call a taxi because he would absolutely need cocaine to do this event.  He wouldn’t want it on him either because he will definitely get swatted. I figure he usually leaves it in his vehicle.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Aug 9, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> You think Chaggot will be booked as a dirty heel, or as a babyface?


Chaggot would probably go half n half and choose a dirty baby.


----------



## Swirling weeb (Aug 9, 2022)

What venue would allow a convicted sex offender to host a wet T-shirt contest 
We’ll find out soon when gunt goes to Idaho  because they don’t have internet there just potato’s


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Aug 9, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> View attachment 3579779


First link to tickets? How many fucking people is he expecting to show up ? He had a lot of main attractions bail on bowling and Vaush/Mersh/whatever his name is had to give away tickets, which no one wanted for free.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 9, 2022)

Who the fuck is he even gonna book for the wrestling or has he given up on that?




Swirling weeb said:


> they don’t have internet there just potato’s


Living the dream.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 9, 2022)

Ralph needs to just go with the best name he has ever used.  Rad Roberts. 

That one alog even made his intro for him a couple years ago.


----------



## Dandy (Aug 9, 2022)

DSP, this is your event. Time for a merge of sorts to happen. 

On another note, I am looking for to the Guntamania madness to come


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 9, 2022)

So he's gone full Tonka and is going to hire some amateur/indie wrestlers? Cisco will being wrestling (who gives a shit). Did he mention cost of tickets or where the venue is? We have a December 10th date but what all is involved? I forget how long it took for him to orchestrate his bowling event from its announcement until the actual date. Still, it seems like it took longer than four months of prep time for this to happen.

The wrasslin' shit is really fucking gay. Grown ass men watching half-naked oily men rub up against each other. This is beyond cringe.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Aug 9, 2022)

Tickets are available  45-125 bucks. Updating the OP.






						RalphaMania Tickets – Killstream.Live
					






					killstream.live


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 10, 2022)

Fausto said:


> Hey Ralph when you are going home from the event make sure you do a few rounds around the block to check who is following you.
> You brought this stupid gunt hunt upon yourself so I hope you like looking behind your back constantly.
> (spoilers: someone is just going to put a tracking device on your guntsmobile)


Why bother when you can see and somehow even smell him from orbit?


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 10, 2022)

> Description​RalphaMania is a professional wrestling event that I will be holding on December 10th, 2022 in Woodbury, NJ, just outside of Philadelphia.
> 
> Many more names and attractions will be announced as we move forward. I just wanted to get this up as soon as possible for those who want to buy tickets early.
> 
> Much more will be added in this space soon, but I have to go live right now lol.


Looks like we have a date too, 10/12/2022.
Edit: 12/10/2022 for you burgers.
@Cucktry Roads I have edited the title.


----------



## Feignedgoat (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh no the epic fight to win Ralphs heart in an epic wrastlin fight Faith vs Neigh


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Aug 10, 2022)

I kinda admire Ralph's confidence shilling tickets for up to 125 dollars to a backyard wrestling show with nothing but his own name attached to it.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 10, 2022)

First the bowling trophy now this. Guarantee he’s got a wrestling belt he’s going to “win” and strut it out on the killstream for weeks.

Someone ask Destiny if he’s going to be attending this just to see the pain and PTSD in eyes from having to attend the bowling alley


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Aug 10, 2022)

Is there any chance Ralph will get in the ring himself? Will he hire a wrestler to dress like Metokur and give him the big splash off the top?


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 10, 2022)

I wonder which body part Dick Masterson is going to break to get out of this one?


----------



## Father Elijah (Aug 10, 2022)

I wonder how many of Ralph's new groyper "viewerbase" decide to show up in their finest suits.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 10, 2022)

Father Elijah said:


> I wonder how many of Ralph's new groyper "viewerbase" decide to show up in their finest suits.


Precisely zero, the groypers detest Ethan Ralph and mock him behind his back.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Aug 10, 2022)

I got this tickle... He collects presales, because he right now has some balance issues. Event will never happen, but instead something very underwhelming will be given as replacement.

*I would pay real money to have clips of Ralph mudwrestling. Make it happen Ralph.

Although reason for why it never happens might be complete incompetence as event organizer from Ralph. Not calculated plan. Starting with budget spent on stuff other than the event, already before real event organizing even starts. 
Easy to believe that in his mind this is start of competing event to those boxing thigs. Grand spectacles with huge audience...

Already failing on level of... Unlike boxing... Not just anyone can do wrestling with entertainment value.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 10, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> I wonder which body part Dick Masterson is going to break to get out of this one?


Which one gets broken when the cops are called?


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 10, 2022)

Hey guys I already bought my tickets for my girlfriend and I! Unfortunately, we both got doxxed minutes later and all our information was broadcast on Tucker Carlson.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 10, 2022)

If anyone can find a full-body jumpsuit that doubles as a measuring tape I will wear it to the event.


----------



## Telemeter (Aug 10, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> View attachment 3579779


Isn't this tweet announcing Guntamania already?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 10, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Isn't this tweet announcing Guntamania already?


What he meant was that he'd have a hyperlink to tickets/set date/more info/etc. That and he tweets while intoxicated so I wouldn't read much into it.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 10, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> If anyone can find a full-body jumpsuit that doubles as a measuring tape I will wear it to the event.


Meansure out the stripes and let weaponized autism don’t the rest when you stand by him





Keep some holy water, silver, and a cross with you in case the demon that possessed Chris Chan and is now inside Gunt tries to jump to you


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 10, 2022)

Heavy Rainfall2 said:


> Of all the terrible ideas Ralph has had for shows this has gotta be up there. The bowling trip was a disaster but if Ralph was competent it would've just been a fan meet up with bowling as the activity. Who the fuck pays to go to a wet t-shirt contest?



Who pays to attend a wet t-shirt contest ran by a convicted revenge pornographer?  Other monsters eager to do something untoward. 



Procrastinhater said:


> Ralphamania sounds like a competitive projectile vomiting contest.



Might have to drop audio of Japanese girls barfing over pictures of Ralph's tiddy reveals. 



Gondola Enjoyer said:


> Is Ronnie gonna climb out of the casket like the fucking Undertaker and _wrestle_ Ralph again, like when he was a kid?


"By God!  It's RONNIE!" Dan pops out in Ronnie cosplay, puts him in a hold and just thumbs him for five minutes.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Aug 10, 2022)

So after having his shit kicked in multiple times, Ralph now wants to do a 'rasslin shit where he can play pretend to be a badass to a bunch of idiots half of whom would be there to troll him.

I have news for you Ralph, Any time of showmanship wrestling, be it Mexican Wrestling or WWE are still athletic as fuck, doesn't matter if they are Fat like Yokozuna. You would look retarded running around the ropes. You are too lazy and drunk to have anything properly scripted or choreographed so you're gonna look like a redneck child hollering at your boomer dual mic set up again while your Phone camera tumbles and points to where nothing is happening.


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Aug 10, 2022)

Is this the Gunt's pathetic attempt to buy himself a wrasslin' belt like he did with the bowling trophy?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Aug 10, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ethandre the Giant Faggot
> Gay Mysterio
> Jeff Tardy
> Triple Preparation H
> ...


Poopa huffango
Sergeant sex offender
Gayzor fatmoan
Pig paws hog
And I want to change one from earlier
fat "the shit man" shart


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 10, 2022)

I still think Ralphmania sounds like a competitive projectile vomiting contest.
I'd actually be more interested in a competitive projectile vomiting contest between the Gunt and Boogie 1488 than I am in Warskis gay fucking boxing match.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 10, 2022)

The projectile vomiting contest is a better idea than a half assed wrestling competition for fucking nobodies. Is he serious about this, I haven't been keeping up with this one among all the other Hollerin'?


----------



## PeachDream (Aug 10, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ethandre the Giant Faggot
> Gay Mysterio
> Jeff Tardy
> Triple Preparation H
> ...


Macho Ham Tranny Savage?


----------



## Derpy (Aug 10, 2022)

Hey Guntadiddledoo, 
What happened to Florida? 
New Jersey in December isn’t really wet t-shirt weather.
I can’t wait to see how much of a mess this becomes.


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 10, 2022)

Is the Rage Piggy going to stream this?


----------



## Puck (Aug 10, 2022)

I look forward to seeing Ralph get punched in the face at his own event again


----------



## McKim's Rolled Roof (Aug 10, 2022)

I'll see you at Ralph-A-Mania, you fat sack of shit.


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 10, 2022)

I wonder what star rating Bryan Alvarez & Dave Meltzer give to the epic ladies match between Corrine & Lady MAGA.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 10, 2022)

So is the idea to get actual Z-list "professional"/wannabe professional wrasslers or just random washed up e-celebs? And who will decide who "wins" assuming it is like professional wrestling i.e. all faked? What's to stop the Guntlord from declaring himself the victor like in the Kingpin and Pantsu as winning the wet T-shirt contest for that matter of fact which is about as probable to fairly win? (What other females will even participate? Corrine, who actually has some titty?)


----------



## msd (Aug 10, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Imagine getting beat down in Lisbon twice, getting smacked in Texas, sucking off YOBA in Florida, picking up drugs biweekly in DC, and setting up wrassling events for 40 year olds in presumably West Virginia, all while tweeting that you are doing everything in your power to see your son.
> 
> Man, drugs can really fuck up a person.


>drugs did this

No he's just that retarded and a massive piece of shit


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 10, 2022)

https://twitter.com/4MonsterFactory
		



			https://twitter.com/TheMFPW
		

nevermind, more likely to be this








						Atlantic All-Star Wrestling
					

Atlantic All-Star Wrestling， 伍德伯里. 657 次赞 · 336 人在谈论 · 189 人来过. Professional Wrestling Company providing family fun entertainment in Woodbury New Jersey.




					www.facebook.com
				





			https://twitter.com/atlanticallstar
		

Lmao, looks like they wreste in the american legion hall. perfect for mantu's wedding
Tickets usually cost 10-15$
I imagine this is the wrestling gym they will be using


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 10, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> https://twitter.com/4MonsterFactory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they have a bar in there, though.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 10, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> I don't think they have a bar in there, though.


Yea, just updated the post with the more likely option, which happens to wrestle in the american legion, so bar and location for meigh's wedding.




1018 Washington Avenue,Woodbury,08096,US


----------



## bugmanfaggot (Aug 10, 2022)

Fausto said:


> Hey Ralph when you are going home from the event make sure you do a few rounds around the block to check who is following you.
> You brought this stupid gunt hunt upon yourself so I hope you like looking behind your back constantly.
> (spoilers: someone is just going to put a tracking device on your guntsmobile)


lol what a fucking retard you are. its because of faggots like you that i hope not only does ralph win but your mom kills herself in the kitchen and you find the body.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 10, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Yea, just updated the post with the more likely option, which happens to wrestle in the american legion, so bar and location for meigh's wedding.
> View attachment 3586026
> 1018 Washington Avenue,Woodbury,08096,US
> View attachment 3586035


You just know this is the sort of establishment where there are a lot of parking lot drug deals happening.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 10, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> You just know this is the sort of establishment where there are a lot of parking lot drug deals happening.


Comes with a howitzer to defend against aylawgs though.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 10, 2022)

Dax's limbs will all implode because of monkeypox, coinciding with this worthless event's date.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Aug 10, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Dax's limbs will all implode because of monkeypox, coinciding with this worthless event's date.


Dax spits straight on Ralph's face these days. He will say that he is so definitely coming. And the day of the event... Maybe night before, he tweets that he broke his skull vacuuming the studio or something and is not allowed to fly.

To add something new to it he will say that he will drive there. And hops in car right away. Next tweet will say his car exploded in Utah.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Aug 10, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> You just know this is the sort of establishment where there are a lot of parking lot drug deals happening.


It's like 10 minutes from the absolute ghetto that is Camden so that's basically guaranteed.

Ralph vs. the Hood would be a great arc though.


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 11, 2022)

He's promoting a public shaming of Chaggot, so that answers my question of if Chaggot will be heel or face.


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 11, 2022)

Just a random thought but Jim Sterling started doing wrestling events too not hat long before trooning out.


----------



## bugmanfaggot (Aug 11, 2022)

Puck said:


> I look forward to seeing Ralph get punched in the face at his own event again


i wonder if the sucker punch will actually do anything or if it will be another 5'2 kike that couldnt drop a toddler doing it.


----------



## Farglemark (Aug 11, 2022)

Alex Stein, AF's new darling for calling AOC's ass Nice, wants to fight a woman any woman no holds barred, he is sick of all the bitches and wants to put them in their place and shut them up. He's a fucking lunatic.

Also towards the end of the clip Ralph announces that big tech wants to fight Stardust. Apparently he got a taste for beating women when he hit his own wife, now he wants more.

This event sounds kind of entertaining as a shit show if things play out as Ralph wants them to





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 11, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> Alex Stein, AF's new darling for calling AOC's ass Nice, wants to fight a woman any woman no holds barred, he is sick of all the bitches and wants to put them in their place and shut them up. He's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> Also towards the end of the clip Ralph announces that big tech wants to fight Stardust. Apparently he got a taste for beating women when he hit his own wife, now he wants more.
> 
> ...


Alex Stein is a creepy attention seeking kike who's just trying to become famous anyway he can. He previously tried being a reality TV villain and just came off as a cringe virgin.  He doesn't care about right wing politics he's just using the dummies for follows and updoots.




I'm not a fan of PodAwful but they've been trolling him recently and proving he can dish it out but not take it.


----------



## Scuzzy (Aug 11, 2022)

Rectum Ralph said:


> Who pays to attend a wet t-shirt contest ran by a convicted revenge pornographer? Other monsters eager to do something untoward


I can’t imagine he will get any women willing to participate in a wet t shirt contest who don’t look exactly like him.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Aug 11, 2022)

Chaggot is


A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Alex Stein is a creepy attention seeking kike who's just trying to become famous anyway he can. He previously tried being a reality TV villain and just came off as a cringe virgin.  He doesn't care about right wing politics he's just using the dummies for follows and updoots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god!!! We love trash tv this is gold what a tool! I will be watching till he gets kicked off.


----------



## 3322 (Aug 11, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> So is the idea to get actual Z-list "professional"/wannabe professional wrasslers or just random washed up e-celebs? And who will decide who "wins" assuming it is like professional wrestling i.e. all faked? What's to stop the Guntlord from declaring himself the victor like in the Kingpin and Pantsu as winning the wet T-shirt contest for that matter of fact which is about as probable to fairly win? (What other females will even participate? Corrine, who actually has some titty?)


Gunt is going to win the wet t-shirt contest, he already made himself a huge trophy. By having Meigh as the only other contestant he is guaranteed to win since his 4 boobs > her 0 boobs.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 11, 2022)

Personally, I can't wait for all of the inbred retards following Ralph to get upset that they spent money to watch women participate in a wet t-shirt contest only to find out it's going to be Meigh and whatever other ugly retard Ralph can browbeat into participating.

I should setup a booth outside the event selling eye bleach.


----------



## Soup Enjoyer (Aug 11, 2022)

Ralph should just double down and call it something like Gunt's Greatest Fantastic Freak Show or something and try to sell attractions like World Heaviest Four-breasted Man, The Amazing Cum Sniffer, Real Life Dwarf, Human Sized Rat-Man  or Horse-faced Woman-Thing.

I bet there's market for that in whatever inbred shithole Ralph decided to make his home


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 11, 2022)

Soup Enjoyer said:


> Ralph should just double down and call it something like Gunt's Greatest Fantastic Freak Show or something and try to sell attractions like World Heaviest Four-breasted Man, The Amazing Cum Sniffer, Real Life Dwarf, Human Sized Rat-Man  or Horse-faced Woman-Thing.
> 
> I bet there's market for that in whatever inbred shithole Ralph decided to make his home


I've said before Barnum would have loved Ralph, he's an entire show in one Gunted, 5'1" package.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Aug 11, 2022)

This seems like the type of event you should probably make sure you are adequately insured for. And it seems like if you want to do this type of thing at a venue not already set up to handle contact sports, any existing coverage for the venue have would likely not cover your event. And it seems like buying a policy to cover this type of event would either require a shitload of money or an exceptionally retarded insurance salesman. But im sure someone has thought about all of that and has all the bases covered.


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 11, 2022)

Rabid Weasels said:


> This seems like the type of event you should probably make sure you are adequately insured for. And it seems like if you want to do this type of thing at a venue not already set up to handle contact sports, any existing coverage for the venue have would likely not cover your event. And it seems like buying a policy to cover this type of event would either require a shitload of money or an exceptionally retarded insurance salesman. But im sure someone has thought about all of that and has all the bases covered.


Most likely scenario is that there's some weird double con going on with a local wrestling promoter.


----------



## Bernie "Big Pimp" G (Aug 11, 2022)

Can you smell what The Gunt is cooking?


----------



## Rei is shit (Aug 11, 2022)

How does Ralph find places like this? Is it just calling american legions, explaining "I'm an infamous internet person, top of the sekter. I need a place fer a fight." until he finds some dumb retired dude that says yes?


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Aug 11, 2022)

Bernie Big Pimp G said:


> Can you smell what The Gunt is cooking?


He is....The Portugal beating, Trash Burger Eating, Cigar Blazing, No child to be raising, Gunt looming, horse bride grooming, Top of the sektur! The Ralphamale!


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Aug 11, 2022)

Bernie Big Pimp G said:


> Can you smell what The Gunt is cooking?



Can you cook what The Gunt is smelling?


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 11, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> How does Ralph find places like this? Is it just calling american legions, explaining "I'm an infamous internet person, top of the sekter. I need a place fer a fight." until he finds some dumb retired dude that says yes?


I'm guessing that some greasy low-level wrestling promoter in the area came across Ralph, & figured he'd be real easy to con out of money.


----------



## Bernie "Big Pimp" G (Aug 11, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> He is....The Portugal beating, Trash Burger Eating, Cigar Blazing, No child to be raising, Gunt looming, horse bride grooming, Top of the sektur! The Ralphamale!


Who's that walking into the ring..... OH MY DEAR LAWD IT'S COG


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Aug 11, 2022)

I can't wait for this mudshow. He might actually be able to get some wrestlers who are forced to do it for the experience depending on if anybody wants to associate with him because I'm sure some ahogs will contact anybody he names. Maybe he'll find some nobodies and have another fat dude turn his legs into cricket legs off the top rope again


----------



## TyrasGuard (Aug 11, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> He is....The Portugal beating, Trash Burger Eating, Cigar Blazing, No child to be raising, Gunt looming, horse bride grooming, Top of the sektur! The Ralphamale!


Would that make his signature move the "thoombstone"?

How can Joshua Corner Moon counter?


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Aug 11, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> How does Ralph find places like this? Is it just calling american legions, explaining "I'm an infamous internet person, top of the sekter. I need a place fer a fight." until he finds some dumb retired dude that says yes?


It didn't dawn on me until now but I bet it's because not only is that place cheaper than dirt, but it's also a short distance from Club Risque, a Philadelphia strip club that advertises heavily in the Delaware Valley area with a focus on "famous" porn stars that guest there.  Anyone who has spent time around Philadelphia or driven to Atlantic City like Ralph has come across their advertisements at some point.  My guess it that the Gunt ditches the wrestling event when it's a clearly a bust to go harass whores.


----------



## Rodeo Roadrunner (Aug 12, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> Alex Stein, AF's new darling for calling AOC's ass Nice, wants to fight a woman any woman no holds barred, he is sick of all the bitches and wants to put them in their place and shut them up. He's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> Also towards the end of the clip Ralph announces that big tech wants to fight Stardust. Apparently he got a taste for beating women when he hit his own wife, now he wants more.
> 
> ...


This is just Alex trying to copy Andy Kaufman, with the 'fighting women' gimmick. Difference is, Kaufman was actually funny, and he NEVER let the audience know it was a joke/prank/staged, because the whole point was he wanted to see how long he could keep a prank up. Kaufman never gave away that his feud with Jerry Lawler was worked, and that is arguably the greatest 'work' in the history of wrestling, arguably in all of entertainment. Alex says that AOC is a big booty latina and the next night he is blabbing about his 'prank' on Timcast.


----------



## Doubledeckercheese (Aug 12, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> Alex Stein, AF's new darling for calling AOC's ass Nice, wants to fight a woman any woman no holds barred, he is sick of all the bitches and wants to put them in their place and shut them up. He's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> Also towards the end of the clip Ralph announces that big tech wants to fight Stardust. Apparently he got a taste for beating women when he hit his own wife, now he wants more.
> 
> ...


Hopeful that a female MMA fighter sees this and decides to beat the shit out of him at the event


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Aug 12, 2022)

I hope this happens, peak white trash kino.


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 12, 2022)

Imagine the newly returned Live PD/ On Patrol crew reporting live on air as cops answer some noise complaints and possible sexual exploitation concerns from scared locals as these weirdos filter into town.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Aug 12, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> depending on if anybody wants to associate with him because I'm sure some ahogs will contact anybody he names.


Well yeah now gunt carries catboy baggage as well, not just his own retardation. Minor chance of antifa riot on the parking lot.


----------



## Hard Forch Rider Volkey (Aug 12, 2022)

October 12th or December 10th?


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 12, 2022)

Is it just wrestling or is he still actually trying to pitch a "wet t-shirt" contest.  I want to see Ralph hiring white trash strippers with no shame whatsoever taking part in the event.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 12, 2022)

DownSyzePotato said:


> Can you cook what The Gunt is smelling?


Can you Gunt what the Cook is smelling?


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 12, 2022)

Pitbull Victim said:


> It didn't dawn on me until now but I bet it's because not only is that place cheaper than dirt, but it's also a short distance from Club Risque, a Philadelphia strip club that advertises heavily in the Delaware Valley area with a focus on "famous" porn stars that guest there.  Anyone who has spent time around Philadelphia or driven to Atlantic City like Ralph has come across their advertisements at some point.  My guess it that the Gunt ditches the wrestling event when it's a clearly a bust to go harass whores.


Gunt ain't passing up a opportunity to be involved with the 'rasslin business, whores or not. That said, coke & whores are on his menu afterwards.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Aug 12, 2022)

Looks like someone has setup shop at www.ralphamania.com


 

They have included a bra for his quad-tits and a notebook.


----------



## Chiridion (Aug 12, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Looks like someone has setup shop at www.ralphamania.com


WhoIs gives registrant as DomainsByProxy.com, so they're at least not complete retards.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 12, 2022)

Hard Forch Rider Volkey said:


> October 12th or December 10th?


All the date formats here are mm/dd/yyyy.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Aug 13, 2022)

**This post was written ~10pm EST

I don't know where to put this, perhaps it'll be rolled into a thread about whatever the fuck is going on here, but it's Guntamania news, maybe.


Archive | Twitter

Ralph made a Twitter for his gay event.

Anyway, above I have posted some a-log's much better Twitter for Ralph's gay event. Worth checking out, it's pretty funny.
This a-log, RalphaMania, either made or found an a-log-made website for Ralph's gay event and pinned it on their Twitter. At the time they pinned it, the site was just a big 'ol video player in the center of a white screen; the video was footage of a tag-team match in some wrestling video game between the casino boys (PPP and Warski, both in tuxedos) and the cozy catbois (Ralph, in a hoodie, and Nick in a suit and... eyebrows), all uncanny resemblances -- great stuff.

Maybe someone else has this archived, but for now you'll have to take my word for it because the site has since been uhhhhhhhh...


Site | Archive
...ruined.
It's *just* a shop now. Can't find the video anywhere.


Spoiler: EDIT: PLOT TWIST I STILL HAD THE OLD SITE OPEN IN A TAB SOMEHOW




The video is unlisted on some channel called Ted DeFi?



Here's where I get curious:


Archive | Tweet

Enter: *Real*RalphaMania (Archive)



Spoiler: Their other 2 tweets at the time of posting




His response to Moltar makes sense of something for me, actually:
When I tried to find the older version of the site on the wayback machine, I saw it had one change in April or something.
For me, that's good enough to confirm this is the dude.



Seeing this reply is what made me check the site (ralphamania) again, and that's when I noticed it had been changed.
*Notice: *The "Good Job" comes from ANOTHER FUCKING RALPHAMANIA ACCOUNT! This meme is hysterical, keep 'em coming!
So, it's possible RalphaMania (the first one) has yet to even notice the site has been changed.
Also: It seems to me the RealRalphamania Twitter account was made today.

So here's where I'm at:

RealRalphamania, the website-making a-log, is some clever fiend that bought the domain months ago. I have my suspicions as to whom, but that's another post.
RalphaManiaLive is some _other_ clever fiend running a phenomenal Twitter account for Ralph's gay event. (Hopefully Ralph is paying you.)
RealRalphamania saw their website getting plugged by RalphaManiaLive and either:
A) Saw an opportunity for some quick and easy cash and dove dick-first into the grift.
or
B) Thought it would be funnier if it just linked to a shitty store, selling the same art shittily plastered over various items, and it's a funny meme with poor timing and taste.
They then made a Twitter for their site to do e-celeb shit, I guess.

Either way, I think its gay and cringe and the site should be changed back immediately.


----------



## Cymophane (Aug 13, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> I have my suspicions as to whom, but that's another post.


I think everyone one familiar with the sektur knows it was @Christorian X 
https://www.ralphamania.com/author/christorianx/



dead link but still..


----------



## Journoscum (Aug 13, 2022)

A wrestler appearing on a Ralph run show would basically be career suicide. With how the Internet is (and especially the wrestling side of the Internet), appearing on a wrestling show ran by an alt-right personality is unforgivable.

No chance this show happens, unless Ralph hires AF zoomers to get CTE for him.


----------



## EyeGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

Just when i thought that the wrestling larp couldn't get any gayer:


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Aug 14, 2022)

The thought of Ralph wrestling reminded me of the Trashman from It's Always Sunny.






Both are very short, live in trash, and eat garbage. However, Ralph is much fatter and somehow looks worse than a 60-year-old man.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 14, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph won’t compete because Ralph is the kind of dude who wears shirts in the pool



During the Miami livestreams he wore multiple shirts at the pool, not just one


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 14, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> The thought of Ralph wrestling reminded me of the Trashman from It's Always Sunny.


If Ralph came out on stage in the andre the giant tights, doing the trash man character, throwing a trash can around, drinking pints of liquor, and half empty beers while eating burgers out of the trash I would turn into a True and Honest™ fan. However, he's too much of a faggot to be genuinely funny.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 14, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Just when i thought that the wrestling larp couldn't get any gayer:
> View attachment 3597174


Is this some kind of Vince McMahon evil CEO larp?
Wrestling fans are legit schizos.


----------



## Beavis (Aug 14, 2022)

Who the hell wants to go New Jersey at all let alone in January when it’s cold?


----------



## JAKL II (Aug 14, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Who the hell wants to go New Jersey at all let alone in January when it’s cold?


Ralph doesn't get it, the Indy scene on the East Coast is basically dead from Final Battle in early December to the Royal Rumble in late January because nobody wants to trek to a show in a Northeast Winter.



Journoscum said:


> A wrestler appearing on a Ralph run show would basically be career suicide. With how the Internet is (and especially the wrestling side of the Internet), appearing on a wrestling show ran by an alt-right personality is unforgivable.
> 
> No chance this show happens, unless Ralph hires AF zoomers to get CTE for him.



This. I was saying this in the chat at the time of this announcement. Gunt doesn't understand that r/SquaredCircle and woke twitter is the Independent Wrestling audience these days and those two entities I listed basically control the booking of any promotion as all they need to do is bitch about a right wing promoter and the booking will get cancelled. 

This will happen with every single wrestler Gunt books.


----------



## hawkisnight (Aug 14, 2022)

Look don't do anything stupid but I would like to remind everyone its EU 2 - 0 USA


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 14, 2022)

Ralph didn't want his pig face rearranged for the third time this year.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Aug 16, 2022)

Gunt is seriously overlooking an entertainment opportunity with this Ralphamania shit. Gunt should reach out to Cog and Dan and challenge them to a tag wrasslin match for Caravan belt. In one corner is Dan and Cog, The Pikey Twins, and in the other corner is Da Gunt and his Ego.  

I would travel to NJ to see that event.


----------



## Natogf (Aug 16, 2022)

What is the odds on Ralph getting his his shit rocked at Guntomania?


----------



## TurdEthics (Aug 16, 2022)

Natogf said:


> What is the odds on Ralph getting his his shit rocked at Guntomania?


Depends on how early he tries to play 'rassler in the ring because he's more than likely going to injure himself doing that.

Edit for clarification:
What I mean is if he hops in the ring once it's set up and plays around, there's a good chance he accidentally injures himself. If that happens, then he'll probably stay away from most people during the event and chances of getting hit will severely but not entirely reduce.

But, if he manages to not get in the ring there's a 85% chance he'll get decked.

15% is reduced because wrestlers can be intimidating as hell, and would probably back up the Gunt if shit goes down.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 16, 2022)

Looking at the ticket prices, do we know how many seats the venue can hold?  I'm looking at the money he's taken in from tickets so far and that's gonna get eaten up by a lot of the costs for talent.

I suppose The Gunt could mend fences with Donga and see if he can get a bunch of scrubs from the Outlaw Mud Show circuit.


----------



## CringeMomma (Aug 16, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Looking at the ticket prices, do we know how many seats the venue can hold?  I'm looking at the money he's taken in from tickets so far and that's gonna get eaten up by a lot of the costs for talent.
> 
> I suppose The Gunt could mend fences with Donga and see if he can get a bunch of scrubs from the Outlaw Mud Show circuit.


capacity is 200


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 16, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> capacity is 200


So 25 or so @ $125 = $3125, 25 (?) front row @ $80 = $2000, and 125 regular @ $45 = $6750 for a grand total of $11,875 off of tickets.  Who knows how much off concessions.  And who knows how much off of merch.  Going off the Killstream Kingpin Invitational, it's not like Ralph is going to have any special merch for the event.  Let's assume $10,000 for concessions and merch gives a grand total guesstimate of $21,875.  Minus costs for the venue, talent, and other expenses.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 17, 2022)

Ralph is missing his big chance to have Ralphamania the premier name in Competetive Projectile Vomiting.
Big missed opportunity here.
Wrestling events are dime a dozen, if he wants to make a name for himself he needs to think big.


----------



## Natogf (Aug 17, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> So 25 or so @ $125 = $3125, 25 (?) front row @ $80 = $2000, and 125 regular @ $45 = $6750 for a grand total of $11,875 off of tickets.  Who knows how much off concessions.  And who knows how much off of merch.  Going off the Killstream Kingpin Invitational, it's not like Ralph is going to have any special merch for the event.  Let's assume $10,000 for concessions and merch gives a grand total guesstimate of $21,875.  Minus costs for the venue, talent, and other expenses.


Based on  his other live show I doubt there will be more the 40 people. Then subtract the "friends of the show" so maybe 30 paying people. The only way I see this turning a profit is if there is some money laundering through ticket sales or wierdo crypto retards offsetting the cost.


----------



## Noventa e Quatro (Aug 17, 2022)

He wants to create his own indy company, doing 3-4 shows every year, according to his last stream. I don't know if the current indy wrestling scene is still the white trash, drug addict losers killing themselves for 5 bucks every night, depressing and dark circle that was 10 years ago with IWA-MS and Ian Rotten, but the Ralphamale moving into this direction fits his character oh so well and can be an infinitive source of content and kino.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 17, 2022)

Noventa e Quatro said:


> He wants to create his own indy company, doing 3-4 shows every year, according to his last stream. I don't know if the current indy wrestling scene is still the white trash, drug addict losers killing themselves for 5 bucks every night, depressing and dark circle that was 10 years ago with IWA-MS and Ian Rotten, but the Ralphamale moving into this direction fits his character oh so well and can be an infinitive source of content and kino.


I'll say it again:  He needs to mend fences with Donga.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Aug 17, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I'll say it again:  He needs to mend fences with Donga.


Smokum peace pipe.


----------



## free_protons4u (Aug 17, 2022)

Anyone hazard a guess what a venue like this cost per night?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 17, 2022)

It's good to know that Ralph has Chaggot in the lineup.  I know it's fun to point out that Chaggot is a pedophile and shit on Ralph for associating with him, but I'm going to give Ralph the benefit of the doubt because I know Ralph just wants to torture him.  If Ralph is successful and does something horrible to Chaggot then I can laugh at that gross sped, maybe they'll make him eat a bag of glass or something.  There's also the chance that Chaggot somehow tards his way out of trouble, and then we go back to laughing at Ralph's association with him.

Ralph, if you mace him again leave the emergency milk out of the fridge for a week.  Just stick it by a heat vent or something.  Or you can just put a bunch of capsaicin in it.  I don't really care.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 17, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> Anyone hazard a guess what a venue like this cost per night?


400 for 4 hours, 125 per hour after the 4. Cheaper than his vegas hooker.


----------



## Natogf (Aug 17, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> 400 for 4 hours, 125 per hour after the 4. Cheaper than his vegas hooker.


Really that low? Shit he might actually make money. We will have to wait to see what all he rented for the event.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 17, 2022)

Natogf said:


> Really that low? Shit he might actually make money. We will have to wait to see what all he rented for the event.


That doesn't include what he has to pay the wrestling troupe. I imagine it's not very expensive though. Plus he's charging 3x+ what they usually charge for tickets to see the backyard wrestling shit. Only true retards would pay for travel and tickets to some gay ass ralph wrestling show in NJ in the middle of winter. It sounds about equally as gay and embarrassing as a near 40 year old man living out his spring break college fantasy on a Florida beach. It amazes me that people actually watch ralph streams, it's unbelievable to me that people would travel to a literal heroin filled asshole of NJ in winter to watch oiled up men pretend fight in a VFW hall. Just truly baffling that these people exist.


----------



## Muppetstudios (Aug 17, 2022)

The only way Ralph can win a fight is to script it that way in his fake wrestling show, still bet he ends up getting legit punched in the face by some random gunt hunter


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Aug 17, 2022)

A new challenger enters the fray:



Archive | Tweet

Archive | Tweet

There's more where that came from, check out this dude's account.
Looks like he did a stream last night where he talked a bit about Ralphamania, might be worth clipping? TBD.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 17, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> A new challenger enters the fray:
> 
> View attachment 3612253
> Archive | Tweet
> ...


How do we know this isn't just more gayfabe? It reeks of wrasslin' retardation.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 17, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> A new challenger enters the fray:
> 
> View attachment 3612253
> Archive | Tweet
> ...


Yeah this seems gayfabe as fuck. This is Ralph's wrestling "troupe" - this literal faggot and his backyard heroin addicted wrestlers. Ralph is probably paying them in fentanyl, and yes, they will be "shorted".


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Aug 17, 2022)

Oh.
See, I don't know anything about that gay shit. I assumed this was a genuine crazy person.

EDIT: Yeah, confirmed; this is gay wrestling shit:


Archive | Tweet

If this were real, Ralph would've already doxed this dude and called him fat.


----------



## Jump (Aug 17, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> So 25 or so @ $125 = $3125, 25 (?) front row @ $80 = $2000, and 125 regular @ $45 = $6750 for a grand total of $11,875 off of tickets.  Who knows how much off concessions.  And who knows how much off of merch.  Going off the Killstream Kingpin Invitational, it's not like Ralph is going to have any special merch for the event.  Let's assume $10,000 for concessions and merch gives a grand total guesstimate of $21,875.  Minus costs for the venue, talent, and other expenses.


I just don't see him getting this off the ground unless he goes through a promoter who rounds up the the local talent. That guy is going to take the biggest cut. And I really don't see him filling the house in the land of Yankee in the middle of winter.


----------



## free_protons4u (Aug 17, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> 400 for 4 hours, 125 per hour after the 4. Cheaper than his vegas hooker.


That’s way low broseph. $0.50 per seat for the night?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 17, 2022)

Considering how pissy and faggoty most indie wrestlers are, I legit have no idea who would want to wrestle on what would be described by every media source as a white supremacist wrestling show. Not even the bozos at Control Your Narrative would touch this.


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 17, 2022)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> Considering how pissy and faggoty most indie wrestlers are, I legit have no idea who would want to wrestle on what would be described by every media source as a white supremacist wrestling show. Not even the bozos at Control Your Narrative would touch this.


Time for Donga to unretire and rake in tens of superberries.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 17, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> That’s way low broseph. $0.50 per seat for the night?


It's a VFW hall not a convention center.


----------



## free_protons4u (Aug 17, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> It's a VFW hall not a convention center.


All right, what's this shitdump called? I'll do some on-the-ground reporting for GNN


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 17, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> It's a VFW hall not a convention center.


Lol

Can’t wait for Ralphs fans to scream how the veterans all fought for Israel and the Jews


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 17, 2022)

A man nearing 40 still into Wrasslin'. 
Anyone who pays for this is retarded.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 17, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Oh.
> See, I don't know anything about that gay shit. I assumed this was a genuine crazy person.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, confirmed; this is gay wrestling shit:
> ...


If it's fake, it's even more guntish behavior to cry about "cancellation" when he tried to do the same to Warski's boxing event just like a week ago on Twitter.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 18, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Let's assume $10,000 for concessions and merch


Lol you’re pretty fucking funny. 

Also this fake Twitter drama is total gayfabe. Not buying it, Reethan!


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 18, 2022)

I am so fucking excited for this event, my biggest hope is to own us gunt just gets some no clue locals to fill in seats as a sort of community events only to be greeted by the horrors of Ethan Ralph and whatever other faggots in tights referencing internet drama and forcing chaggot to eat a dog turd as part of a storyline. The whole family mortified at the display of overstretched sweat ridden spandex and quivering flesh pouring out of the ring like Lovecraftian monsters descended upon the face of the americas chanting in an ancient forgotten and faggoty tongue about the glory of gamergate and the Boulderstream and the broke dick farms

Papers will be written on generations of psychiatric trauma in the northeast produced by this one event, the gunted gathering


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 18, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> I am so fucking excited for this event, my biggest hope is to own us gunt just gets some no clue locals to fill in seats as a sort of community events only to be greeted by the horrors of Ethan Ralph and whatever other faggots in tights referencing internet drama and forcing chaggot to eat a dog turd as part of a storyline. The whole family mortified at the display of overstretched sweat ridden spandex and quivering flesh pouring out of the ring like Lovecraftian monsters descended upon the face of the americas chanting in an ancient forgotten and faggoty tongue about the glory of gsmergate and the Boulderstream and the broke dick farms
> 
> Papers will be written on generations of psychiatric trauma in the northeast produced by this one event, the gunted gathering


Anyone wanna make some fliers saying this is free commnuity event? I'll print em out and pass em out

Ill be up in jersey for business IMMA BIG FAN O THE KILLSTREAM


----------



## Nod Flenders (Aug 18, 2022)

I wonder how The Gunt will react when next to nobody shows up.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 18, 2022)

Nod Flenders said:


> I wonder how The Gunt will react when next to nobody shows up.


Same way he always does. Doing a retarded declaration high on xannies and drunk on the MM

"ANNNNOTTHERR ALL TIME BANGER FROM DA KEEEEEELSTREAAMMMMM" *heart attack*


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 18, 2022)

I can't wait for the Day Of The Event Stream where he has to drive to the event in a blizzard!


----------



## Harlan Wick (Aug 18, 2022)

So Michael Sisco is the Chief Operation Officer of Guntamania? Or at least he's willing to admit that on Twitter.


----------



## alan thicke (Aug 18, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I can't wait for the Day Of The Event Stream where he has to drive to the event in a blizzard!


One can only hope a friendly african american farmer will be available to tow him the rest of the way in a tractor after he high centers on a snowbank.


----------



## Pelican Bones (Aug 18, 2022)

As much as I want this to be a legitimate Ralph attempt at putting on a wrassle-wrassle show, let's be real...

This will be some local promotion putting on a show that may or may not have some tangential association with Ralph's event. It will be a glorified meet-and-greet during a low budget wrestling show at a VFW.

Another low-T effort by the Ralphamale. Sad!


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 18, 2022)

Pelican Bones said:


> As much as I want this to be a legitimate Ralph attempt at putting on a wrassle-wrassle show, let's be real...
> 
> This will be some local promotion putting on a show that may or may not have some tangential association with Ralph's event. It will be a glorified meet-and-greet during a low budget wrestling show at a VFW.
> 
> Another low-T effort by the Ralphamale. Sad!


The livestream camera work MUST be up to the lofty standards of the Bowling stream!


----------



## heathercho (Aug 18, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> So Michael Sisco is the Chief Operation Officer of Guntamania? Or at least he's willing to admit that on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 3614942


This has sold Guntamania to me, tbh.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Aug 18, 2022)

heathercho said:


> This has sold Guntamania to me, tbh.


Buckle up, because HomoTrollius is the commissioner.



Spoiler: For anyone unfamiliar


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 19, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The livestream camera work MUST be up to the lofty standards of the Bowling stream!


That will be almost as difficult to achieve as meeting the high bar for AV mastery that Ralph set during the panel that everyone loved and paid full attention to.


----------



## and 69 others (Aug 19, 2022)

GL09 said:


> That wouldn't really be a fair contest. Ralph has twice as many tits as the other contestants. How could they compete?


First lia Thomas, now THIS??


----------



## Harlan Wick (Aug 19, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The livestream camera work MUST be up to the lofty standards of the Bowling stream!


I look forward to the camera broadcasting nothing but people walking back and forth in front of the camera.

Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.


----------



## Beavis (Aug 20, 2022)

JFC this is a wrestling event why is a state of the nation speech being given? Ralph has learned nothing from his bowling event. Also, who is paying for their travel? Pey doesn’t have a pot to piss in. She’s not going to spend her own money to botch the national anthem in NJ.


----------



## urr13 account (Aug 20, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


Chaggot, literal convicted child rapist, in a Public Shaming Session? Is this the best idea after they just had a groyper get busted for CP, maybe now isn't the best time to invite a pedophile to your event?


----------



## Retink (Aug 20, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


I see Destiny isn't making a return.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 20, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


I thought it was Woozuh, not "Woozah"?


Beavis said:


> JFC this is a wrestling event why is a state of the nation speech being given? Ralph has learned nothing from his bowling event. Also, who is paying for their travel? Pey doesn’t have a pot to piss in. She’s not going to spend her own money to botch the national anthem in NJ.


The No Interruptions thing is clearly gayfabe meant for interruptions. The fact that the "speech" is being written by Andrew Anglin is laughable already. They're parading Ali Jamal's autism around.

As for Pey, I'm sure the Pantsu Pass applies. That or she's going down on _somebody _that night regardless.


urr13 account said:


> Chaggot, literal convicted child rapist, in a Public Shaming Session? Is this the best idea after they just had a groyper get busted for CP, maybe now isn't the best time to invite a pedophile to your event?


An idea that was floated was to throw tomatoes at Chaggot. This was all his idea anyway. On with the freakshow. Was Chaggot actually convicted for child molestation? I thought he only admitted to it in front of others thinking it would be received positively since he's an idiot.

As for the timing in regards to LatinoZoomer, it will probably be blown over by something else at that point (or at the very least downplayed).

Once again, this sounds like his really lame birthday party you get to pay Ralph to attend.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


I was on the fence. Now im convinced this is the wigger fyre festival.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Aug 20, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Was Chaggot actually convicted for child molestation? I thought he only admitted to it in front of others thinking it would be received positively since he's an idiot.



was he an idiot? America first is full of pedos and nick himself wants to abolish the age of consent.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Aug 20, 2022)

The parody Ralphamania has gained over one thousand followers! 

meanwhile Ralph's official Ralphamania has not crossed 500 followers.
Sad! Pathetic!


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 20, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Chaggot, literal convicted child rapist, in a Public Shaming Session? Is this the best idea after they just had a groyper get busted for CP, maybe now isn't the best time to invite a pedophile to your event?


admitted child rapist, but not convicted


----------



## urr13 account (Aug 20, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Was Chaggot actually convicted for child molestation? I thought he only admitted to it in front of others thinking it would be received positively since he's an idiot.





Mundane Ralph said:


> admitted child rapist, but not convicted


my bad, I had slightly more faith in our legal system than may be deserved. Lets go RalphaMania.


----------



## EyeGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


Can't wait for Pey's performance:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Father Elijah (Aug 20, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


This is a far more lackluster list than last time. No strippers. No bowling! Count me out Ayylaygs!

Ok with that out of the way, lets go through the list of guests.

Alex Stein: G list right wing grifter. Ralph seems to be banking on having one of the three people with two X chromosomes who show up to the event challenge this fucker to a staged wrestling fight. INB4 Killstream slut PAWG is the one fighting him.

Dax: Doesn't matter because he'll bounce from this event early or just no show. Personally hoping Ralph will seethe about this.

Beardsoy: Ralph needs someone shorter than him there to pose for a picture to post on twitter+he's a fellow GayymurGayte vet. Will spend his time smoking cigarettes dressed mostly in black and hitting on Pey.

Wurzleroot: Literal who. Woozah's totally not gay lackey will be there because Ralph needs to fill this guestlist somehow right?

Dalton: Freemason and Cozy streamer. The resident "Cool Kid" on Rozy.tv after Jaden's departure. Expect him to try and hide from the camera as much as possible.

Woozah: Not-Baked Alaska and ex ip2 degenerate turned Cozy grifter. I expect him to be highlighted and paraded around the event by Ralph since he seems to love attention of all kind.

Big Tech: Wife beater turned streamer and friend of the show/occasional co-host. If he has more than 4 alcoholic beverages he will become a liability due to his innate desire to beat women.

Pey: Only there to get gunted by Ralph and belch out an off-key rendition of the National Anthem. Near 100% chance the crowd will start cheering during the, "O'er the _land of the free"  _part just like most white trash at sporting events.

Ali Jamal: AMERICA first amirite. Also he is begging for an A-log to fuck with this person's "State of the Nation Address"

Chaggot: 1318. Will provide a majority of the content just like in Dallas.  Someone so pathetic that they consent to have verbal tomatoes thrown at them, justifying it as an opportunity to, "meet new friends" and plug his telegram nonstop while not realizing that it's not just jokes.

ROTC boys were initially invited to the event but after the event was pushed back into 2023 they have not confirmed their attendance. If they do show up it would be nice to see Mersh storm the mic with yet another retarded boomer political take similar to his drunk 9/11 comment made during his PSA that Dax had bounced. Oh and can't forget some white trash West Virginia "politician" named Michael Sisco too.

All in all this is setting up to be an utter shit show with a potential falling out with some of the Rozy.tv boys.

edit: Hi Ethan!


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 20, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


No debate about globalism.
No Corrine.
No wedding.
No Sisco and Masterson double-teaming a horse.

Also, what the hell is the Killstream PAWG Squad?
Can you graduate from it?  Who else is in this “squad”? Do you have it see Ralph naked to join?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 20, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Also, what the hell is the Killstream PAWG Squad?
> Can you graduate from it?  Who else is in this “squad”? Do you have it see Ralph naked to join?


Phat Ass White Girls. No idea who else fits this definition because it certainly isn't Meigh. To answer your final question: almost without hesitation.


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 20, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Phat Ass White Girls. No idea who else fits this definition because it certainly isn't Meigh. To answer your final question: almost without hesitation.




I find it difficult to believe Ralph has a squad of “women” willing to debase themselves for his show. Maybe like 3 tops. 

So is the lolicon girlfriend not coming?


----------



## EndertheXenocide (Aug 20, 2022)

Retink said:


> I see Destiny isn't making a return.


Ralph is trying to fuck Keffals. Destiny daesn't have a shaved bussy


----------



## Beavis (Aug 20, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> View attachment 3626370
> 
> I find it difficult to believe Ralph has a squad of “women” willing to debase themselves for his show. Maybe like 3 tops.
> 
> So is the lolicon girlfriend not coming?


Of course May is being left behind. Ralph is going to get hookers in Philly


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 21, 2022)

Any bets going on which body part Dick will pretend to break this time to get out of showing up? My money's on both legs and at least three ribs. Tragic and unpreventable really.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 21, 2022)

Maude Snew said:


> Any bets going on which body part Dick will pretend to break this time to get out of showing up? My money's on both legs and at least three ribs. Tragic and unpreventable really.


He's going to fake his own death and take a new identity.


----------



## An automatic clown (Aug 21, 2022)

Maude Snew said:


> Any bets going on which body part Dick will pretend to break this time to get out of showing up? My money's on both legs and at least three ribs. Tragic and unpreventable really.


I bet he blames 80s girl (or whatever retarded thing he calls her) this time. She'll break something and he'll have to bail


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm betting that Gunt will get hit in the head with a chair and the guy that had done it being Ric Flair.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 21, 2022)

Maude Snew said:


> Any bets going on which body part Dick will pretend to break this time to get out of showing up?


Tailbone in a tragic yet hilarious accident by a hot tub


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 21, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> I look forward to the camera broadcasting nothing but people walking back and forth in front of the camera.
> 
> Well the line up is posted. Deja vu vibes to the bowling thing.
> 
> View attachment 3625782


wait the only match listed was a guy jokingly saying hell fight any woman, how is this a wrestling event? like what are all these ecelebs he has lined up supposed to be doing? if its too early to know that ralph its too early to bill them, remember all the people in the bowling event who didnt bowl and kinda fucked around and then off with nothing to do and minimal cam time? 


UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> meanwhile Ralph's official Ralphamania has not crossed 500 followers.
> Sad! Pathetic!


personally i dont think an account not even having half the followers should be called the official account.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 21, 2022)

I hope Ralph and Nick hold their deep friendship together until just before this event. Be fucking lulzy for 98% of the lineup to no-show.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 21, 2022)

Whoever is running the parody Ralphamania account does not get enough credit. Shit's hilarious, dunking on meighs cooking, Mershs gym activity, and the keffals tag team up.


----------



## 2020chan (Aug 21, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Also, who is paying for their travel? Pey doesn’t have a pot to piss in. She’s not going to spend her own money to botch the national anthem in NJ.





TriggerMeElmo said:


> As for Pey, I'm sure the Pantsu Pass applies. That or she's going down on _somebody _that night regardless.


Imagine trading sexual interaction with anyone from Ralph's sector.
Imagine trading it to be at an Ethan Ralph event.
Pey is perhaps the most gunted of all.



Father Elijah said:


> Dax: Doesn't matter because he'll bounce from this event early or just no show. Personally hoping Ralph will seethe about this.


Dick better not think he can get out of this one. Ralph has to be on to his bullshit fake injuries by now, the injuries that happen every time he's expected to appear at a Ralph event. If Ralph doesn't go full scorched earth on Dick for blowing this off too, Dick must have some really good dirt on Ralph. 
My prediction is he'll fake illness this time, maybe go far enough to get checked out at a hospital so he can have a wrist band to show Ralph it was serious.



Obscura539 said:


> Also, what the hell is the Killstream PAWG Squad?
> Can you graduate from it? Who else is in this “squad”? Do you have it see Ralph naked to join?


Idk who the PAWG Squad is but this is PAWG Patrol


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 21, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> So Michael Sisco is the Chief Operation Officer of Guntamania? Or at least he's willing to admit that on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 3614942


"Pro-Wrestler"?!



Father Elijah said:


> This is a far more lackluster list than last time. No strippers. No bowling! Count me out Ayylaygs!


FWIW the bowling shitfest advertised strippers but didn't have them.



I'mma real anime gurl said:


> I'm betting that Gunt will get hit in the head with a chair and the guy that had done it being Ric Flair.


I really don't think The Gunt can afford a run-in by Flair.  Maybe someone can put a blond wig on and yell "WOO!" a lot.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Aug 21, 2022)

Ralph lost the original @RalpamaniaLive  

Account
He was forced to make a new @ 

Ralph is getting mad that someone took the official name and has more followers.  

Tweet/Archive


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Aug 21, 2022)

Father Elijah said:


> Dax: Doesn't matter because he'll bounce from this event early or just no show. Personally hoping Ralph will seethe about this.


I don’t think Dick will bail this time. After the bowling shit show where he brought 80’s girl with him, and Ralph’s general venom towards his associates’ partners, any woman in the right mind would stay well the fuck away from a Ralph-oriented event. Dick therefore will seize the unrestricted opportunity to suck on Ralph’s saggy fucking taint in an atavistic coke/MDMA love haze and endure Ralph recording it, knowing it’s going straight to the humiliation fetish/blackmail folder. What a pussy.


----------



## Bepis (Aug 21, 2022)

Ralph, we all know you spend all day here. I need you to please, *please*, have a match where you wrestle against people dressed as your various "enemies". I need to see this because it would be possibly the funniest thing ever, watching you attempt to fake beat up someone dressed as cancer man or the shyster or whoever.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 21, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ralph lost the original @RalpamaniaLive
> View attachment 3629563
> Account
> He was forced to make a new @
> ...


What happened to all them freeze speaches and faire yousses, Ethan? I thought the DVRO was a violation of your God given rights to call Xander's mother a loose pussy Trollop. You don't seem to like fun.


----------



## Father Elijah (Aug 21, 2022)

Bepis said:


> Ralph, we all know you spend all day here. I need you to please, *please*, have a match where you wrestle against people dressed as your various "enemies". I need to see this because it would be possibly the funniest thing ever, watching you attempt to fake beat up someone dressed as cancer man or the shyster or whoever.


Can't forget about "Lyin' Brian Luchador"


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Aug 21, 2022)

Do your part and report this account for impersonation.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 21, 2022)

Automaton_Type_2B said:


> Do your part and report this account for impersonation.
> 
> View attachment 3630149


FFS actually don't just leave the damn account alone we're supposed to watch and laugh. 

I just remembered the following.
"Everything is fair game" -- Ethan Ralph
"DMCA and reporting is free speech" -- Nichole Fuentes
honestly though let's not be faggots


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 21, 2022)

I wonder how Meigh feels about Ralph already having put more effort into organising this birthday party for himself than he ever will into planning their wedding?
It already has three things that she’s never going to get: a date, a venue, and a guest list.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 21, 2022)

Too bad Dax isn’t funny enough to play up his own trope (i.e. wear a cast on the opposite wrist, etc.). A wrestling staple of botching that events like this should be accustomed to by now.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 21, 2022)

Funny how he's getting a "custom belt" made. This is gay childish shit kids have for their birthdays. Ralph is trying to live the dark childhood years ruined by Ronnie. From a pretend bowling trophy to this gay fake Wrasslin' event. 

Ralph was as mature as Faith Vickers, I suppose that's how the match was made. Difference is at least Faith seems to have grown up a bit, Ralph is going backwards. He's putting more effort into this fake show than both his children combined. Sooner or later, Amanda will be pleased that she has a shota stuck in the body of a near-40 that looks 60 to molest.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 21, 2022)

If it's a fucking wrestling thing, we need Jim Sterling.


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Funny how he's getting a "custom belt" made. This is gay childish shit kids have for their birthdays. Ralph is trying to live the dark childhood years ruined by Ronnie. From a pretend bowling trophy to this gay fake Wrasslin' event.
> 
> Ralph was as mature as Faith Vickers, I suppose that's how the match was made. Difference is at least Faith seems to have grown up a bit, Ralph is going backwards. He's putting more effort into this fake show than both his children combined. Sooner or later, Amanda will be pleased that she has a shota stuck in the body of a near-40 that looks 60 to molest.


Of course you need a custom belt to encircle the ham planet that is the Ethan Oliver Ralph. A bit like that halo-like space ring from the popular buddy space cop game space marine guy and blue hologram lady. he was gonna get the belt from that Orion guy from space but that was only rated three stars and nothing less than five stars will do.


----------



## Beavis (Aug 21, 2022)

Can’t wait for RMania


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 21, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ralph lost the original @RalpamaniaLive
> View attachment 3629563
> Account
> He was forced to make a new @
> ...


He changed the name his daddy gave him!


----------



## EyeGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Aug 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> ...


This is absolutely haram.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> ...


This guy is an unbelievably gigantic faggot.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> ...


How is this going to save the White Race?


----------



## ddlloo (Aug 22, 2022)

>rampant misogynist
>dresses as a woman "for a joke"
>wants to fight a woman
Troon.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 22, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> This guy is an unbelievably gigantic faggot.


Him calling Destiny a cuck to his "face" on the Guntcast the other week was pretty based and I knew little to nothing about him before that. Everything I have learned since then makes me hate the guy. Still less of a faggot than Destiny and at least is less of a hypocrite in his attitudes toward women.


----------



## EyeGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> ...


Video:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Edit for more khantent:


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 22, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> Him calling Destiny a cuck to his "face" on the Guntcast the other week was pretty based and I knew little to nothing about him before that. Everything I have learned since then makes me hate the guy. Still less of a faggot than Destiny and at least is less of a hypocrite in his attitudes toward women.


he's just a drama kid who thinks he's one of the cool kids and never shuts the fuck up and everyone thinks he's a retard


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> ...


Glad to know he at least found his wrestling outfit already.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 22, 2022)

Alex Stein needs attention like it’s oxygen. Now we just count down to his obvious status as a drunk fool and total degenerate being confirmed with receipts. He, Baked and Nick could have a death match for most obnoxious person in the moobment.


----------



## McKim's Rolled Roof (Aug 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> ...




Holy shit your fat Alex lmao


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Aug 22, 2022)

I didn't get my picture of the gunt mid bowl, I really hope he doesn't disappoint this time and we get a picture of ralph in a wrestling getup.



EyeGuy said:


> Noted based & epic troll/sex pest/co-signed Killstream guest Alex Stein decided to preview his Ralphamania outfit for all the kiddies:
> View attachment 3632103
> View attachment 3632106
> View attachment 3632107
> ...


What is it with these faggots and cross dressing to own random trannies. That retard Crowder does the same thing, I bet within the next two years we will see Tucker troon out as an epic troll as well.


----------



## Father Elijah (Aug 22, 2022)

Ralph platforming an Orthodox Christian, Michael Sisco, is a good excuse for Nick to cut ties with Ralph when this event inevitably blows up in Ralph's face.


----------



## Pelican Bones (Aug 22, 2022)

I remember Josh telling me that he always wished he could do one of those big, off-the-top-rope splashes to pin an opponent like he's seen the wrestlers do, but he never had the balls to do it. Hope Ralph doesn't get to do it and make Josh seethe.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 22, 2022)

This guy is an absolutely vile and grotesque closeted troon. Well, not that deep in the closet.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 22, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Glad to know he at least found his wrestling outfit already.


Just wait til mersh gets there, if the BMW feels like working. His outfit will give everyone a run for their money.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 22, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> This guy is an absolutely vile and grotesque closeted troon. Well, not that deep in the closet.


What the hell has Meigh got to do with this?


----------



## Beavis (Aug 22, 2022)

The guy running the ralphamanialive twitter account is the real star. Showing pics of these five star pantsu meals


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 22, 2022)

Beavis said:


> The guy running the ralphamanialive twitter account is the real star. Showing pics of these five star pantsu meals


The real ones were worse.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 23, 2022)

Beavis said:


> The guy running the ralphamanialive twitter account is the real star. Showing pics of these five star pantsu meals


Daily reminder that spiders aren't bugs, Ralph never finished middle school.


----------



## hawkisnight (Aug 23, 2022)

Since podawful will definitely do something gay, especially now that that stein guy will be there,  Ralph should just invite him.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 23, 2022)

Isn’t the event date in January now? Title still says December. Let’s hope Reethan can stay out of cuffs that long.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Aug 23, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Isn’t the event date in January now? Title still says December. Let’s hope Reethan can stay out of cuffs that long.


When you're a maverick in the secktor from the top on down one doesn't concern them selves with correct dates, ability to think through actions, or being sober long enough to update information on their self masturbation wrassling event.


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Aug 23, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Just wait til mersh gets there, if the BMW feels like working. His outfit will give everyone a run for their money.
> View attachment 3635516


The green bastard


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 23, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Just wait til mersh gets there, if the BMW feels like working. His outfit will give everyone a run for their money.
> View attachment 3635516


LMAO get a load of dickless over here.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 23, 2022)

https://nitter.unixfox.eu/RaIphaManiaLive/status/1561963688118067203#m
Another all time banger


----------



## .iota. (Aug 23, 2022)

@AltisticRight, i honestly don't know where to post this.  do with it what you will.
(tweet) (archive)


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 23, 2022)

.iota. said:


> @AltisticRight, i honestly don't know where to post this.  do with it what you will.
> (tweet) (archive)
> 
> View attachment 3638112


This troll account is actually pretty funny. 
In actuality though, Ralph, want to know who else called Sandra? 

Satan.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 23, 2022)

.iota. said:


> @AltisticRight, i honestly don't know where to post this.  do with it what you will.
> (tweet) (archive)
> 
> View attachment 3638112


See Ralph, you should just fuck already. Jesus Christ. It'd be better than throwing Gaymania to get his attention.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Aug 23, 2022)

The Gunt holding an event in New Jersey, which means that trash does end up attracting trash.


----------



## The King (Aug 25, 2022)

https://twitter.com/RaIphaManiaLive/status/1562889926932176896
		


RalphaMania is no more, it is now Sunset Wrestling


----------



## oramge cat (Aug 25, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He’s just desperately grasping for the fastest way to get away from Pantsu and Cozy Rozy TM for as long as possible.
> 
> Obviously too broke for the Vegas escape now.


I actually think Ralph likes her in a sort of twisted way. She endures his abuse willingly and feeds into his ego and he has someone he can holler at about the ayy-lawgs. He's not alone with his own thoughts all the time. He hates the fucking baby for sure, or at least hates the obligations of being a dad but they have this sick codependency vibe about them.

I seriously wonder sometimes if they're grooming the kid from birth together.


Spoiler: Horrifying content:



I once read an article about a takedown of a pedo ring/child porn site and there were couples posting on there who met and had kids because they were pedos and were in the process of doing exactly this, from birth. It was really bad stuff. Meigh likes loli and Ralph is a child groomer this could be bad. I don't want to end up like Mariposa Electrique where he was right about Chris and his mom for years and largely dismissed only to be tragically proven right in the worst way.





REGENDarySumanai said:


> Weight loss saga has been destroyed thoroughly. However, the weigh gain saga still continues with multiple bottles of Maker's Mark!


It's impressive to me that he can gain weight despite his diet being 90% carbs from alcohol. He really doesn't seem to eat much when he's not on vacation, at least not to the extent the average deathfat eats.


MeltyTW said:


> View attachment 3186611
> fuck you gunty look at you fat tits and tell me this is you "losing" tons of weight. I legit didnt know tits could accumulate fat in such a way piggy.


I've dated women who had nice tits and they were roughly the size of the inner boob. Since Ralph is an abomination that can't be defined by the conventional terms of human anatomy, I propose the term Gunttit Minora to refer to the smaller, inner boob and Gunttit Majora to refer to the outer tit since I am literally trying to describe a body plan that just does not occur in nature. In fact, I propose classifying Ralph as a new subspecies of hominid, Homo sapien-ish oramgecattus, in honor of the first scientist retard that described it.


----------



## free_protons4u (Aug 25, 2022)

The King said:


> https://twitter.com/RaIphaManiaLive/status/1562889926932176896
> 
> 
> 
> RalphaMania is no more, it is now Sunset Wrestling


Sunset Wrestling is objectively a better name because it's not the self name-check of an obese faggot sex offender, but if he did the name change because of the fake twitter account, fake RalphaManiaLive needs to win some sort of award or something. That is A+ trolling to get under fatty's skin like that. Couldn't be me!


----------



## The King (Aug 25, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> Sunset Wrestling is objectively a better name because it's not the self name-check of an obese faggot sex offender, but if he did the name change because of the fake twitter account, fake RalphaManiaLive needs to win some sort of award or something. That is A+ trolling to get under fatty's skin like that. Couldn't be me!


Sunset Wrestling is also the name of a high school wrestling team



			https://twitter.com/WrestlingSunset


----------



## Beavis (Aug 29, 2022)

Ralph's guntamania event is so dead no one has commented on it since KF came back up. He's been bullied into rebranding the twitter account for it multiple times. Ralph, don't go through with this you're going to lose a shitload of money.


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 29, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph's guntamania event is so dead no one has commented on it since KF came back up. He's been bullied into rebranding the twitter account for it multiple times. Ralph, don't go through with this you're going to lose a shitload of money.


What exciting about a bunch of 40 year olds pretending to wrestle? Even Ralph’s promotion campaign is boring.  I honestly feel like he doesn’t even care anymore.  He just needs to get away from the pedophile he mistakenly impregnated.


----------



## maguyver16 (Aug 29, 2022)

Beavis said:


> The guy running the ralphamanialive twitter account is the real star. Showing pics of these five star pantsu meals


idk why but the lunchables one is the funniest


----------



## CringeMomma (Aug 29, 2022)

ugly belt design was revealed today - $20 to take a picture with it at the event.



Ralph is planning to use the honor system for his "PPV" event- $10 superchat plz
and this is happening as of today  get those numbers up Ralfemale.
https://twitter.com/TopSunsetLive 


			https://twitter.com/SunsetTopLive


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 29, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> ugly belt design was revealed today - $20 to take a picture with it at the event.
> View attachment 3652941
> 
> Ralph is planning to use the honor system for his "PPV" event- $10 superchat plz
> ...


This is so unbelievably ugly. 
What are those 5 stars? Why is Jim still living rent free in the pig's head? 
Aporia of course.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 30, 2022)

I'mma real anime gurl said:


> I'm betting that Gunt will get hit in the head with a chair and the guy that had done it being Ric Flair.





CringeMomma said:


> ugly belt design was revealed today - $20 to take a picture with it at the event.
> View attachment 3652941
> 
> Ralph is planning to use the honor system for his "PPV" event- $10 superchat plz
> ...


Why is the new fake Guntamania Twitter "TopSunsetLive"?  WTF does the "top" part mean?!


----------



## Trust48 (Aug 30, 2022)

the venue.


----------



## Beavis (Aug 30, 2022)

That's a terrible place for a wrestling ring. There needs to be space outside of it for the wrestlers. Where are the spectators going to sit?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 30, 2022)

It's gonna be a 10'x10' ring, isn't it.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 30, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> It's gonna be a 10'x10' ring, isn't it.



The ROFLmale was gonna get married at a bowling alley.  His supporters will be lucky if they get a mat to lay on, forget a ring.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 30, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> The ROFLmale was gonna get married at a bowling alley.  His supporters will be lucky if they get a mat to lay on, forget a ring.


Then I'll predict a couple of shitty looking mattresses that were left out on a curb a few blocks away.


----------



## Rodeo Roadrunner (Aug 30, 2022)

Beavis said:


> That's a terrible place for a wrestling ring. There needs to be space outside of it for the wrestlers. Where are the spectators going to sit?


Pipe and drape setup, the bingo hall classic.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Aug 30, 2022)

Trust48 said:


> the venue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656310




This is the actual ring. That retirement home hall is for the Keffals and Ralph wedding.


----------



## SaintChristopher69 (Aug 30, 2022)

Pro wrestling - the national 'sport' for white trash rednecks.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 30, 2022)

Trust48 said:


> the venue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656310



This looks like a community hall from the 60s in a dying rural community, perfect fit for Ralph 



Shakka Ahmose said:


> View attachment 3657499
> 
> This is the actual ring. That retirement home hall is for the Keffals and Ralph wedding.



Ethan wishes his wrestling event was 1/1000th as soulful as the one from the trailer park boys


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 30, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> ugly belt design was revealed today - $20 to take a picture with it at the event.
> View attachment 3652941
> 
> Ralph is planning to use the honor system for his "PPV" event- $10 superchat plz
> ...


LMAO imagine how wide that belt is going to have to be to wrap around the Gunt. Or will he try to order it under 60 inches and tuck it under the Gunt, instead of over top of it? Ralph seems to prefer tucking under his disgusting  flesh apron.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 30, 2022)

This event is getting better and better.  That room is going to get destroyed by a Chaggot spergout, mark my words.


----------



## Trust48 (Aug 30, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LMAO imagine how wide that belt is going to have to be to wrap around the Gunt. Or will he try to order it under 60 inches and tuck it under the Gunt, instead of over top of it? Ralph seems to prefer tucking under his disgusting  flesh apron.


most likely will use bungee cords wrapped around the midsection.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 30, 2022)

One third of the tickets have already been sold lads, so that's like, 10 tickets.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 30, 2022)

Trust48 said:


> most likely will use bungee cords wrapped around the midsection.



They'll just use the mattress covers from the mattresses they find on the side of the road that they'll use for the 'ring' to make the 'belt'


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## EggImpregnator (Aug 30, 2022)

Is this nigga gonna hold a wet t shirt contest in NJ in December? Bitch its gonna be 20°F!


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 30, 2022)

EggImpregnator said:


> Is this nigga gonna hold a wet t shirt contest in NJ in December? Bitch its gonna be 20°F!


That was never going to happen. He promises stuff like that or the strippers at the bowling event to trick Dick into going.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 31, 2022)

Mundane Ralph said:


> That was never going to happen. He promises stuff like that or the strippers at the bowling event to trick Dick into going.



And then wonders why Dick always has an excuse for either bailing or not showing up


----------



## Trust48 (Aug 31, 2022)

there is no way Dick will show up to a veterans hall in a shitty part of new jersey, in the middle of winter, to see some clowns pretend to beat each other up on a used mattress.  At least the bowling event was at an actual bowling alley with a food/drink menu and a commercial kitchen.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Aug 31, 2022)

This venue sucks is awesome. It has a kitchen for heating not cooking. If you don't speak kitchen or cheap ass location, you can bring premade stuff and warm it up there but you can't bring unprocessed food and cook it on site. From the few pictures I've seen of the kitchen, anyone who knows how to cook would be screaming at how shit their kitchen is.

Renter provides alcohol but the site will throw in a bartender as part of the deal. And the cherry on this pile of shit, the hall review site I found is pimping this rental Karaoke/Music machine. 

This hall is a better fit for potlucks, wedding receptions, or those awkward extended family get togethers.
Review link


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 31, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> This venue sucks is awesome.


What's the ceiling height? I want some some botchamaina level fails here.


----------



## Ben Affleck (Aug 31, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Karaoke/Music machine.


im sold, that thing better be there!


----------



## Harlan Wick (Aug 31, 2022)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> What's the ceiling height? I want some some botchamaina level fails here.


Similar to the event organiser's height, a fuck ton of lies, cope, and failure.


----------



## Apis Mellifica (Sep 1, 2022)

> Why is the new fake Guntamania Twitter "TopSunsetLive"? WTF does the "top" part mean?!


"top" as in top of the fuckin' sektur you stupid ayylawg karen farmer!


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 2, 2022)

Apis Mellifica said:


> "top" as in top of the fuckin' sektur you stupid ayylawg karen farmer!


Lucas Roberts (Keffals) is the bottom.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Sep 2, 2022)

There is a 0% chance there will be a wrestling ring in that venue. Hopefully he gets a ball pit.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Sep 2, 2022)

The King said:


> https://twitter.com/RaIphaManiaLive/status/1562889926932176896
> 
> 
> 
> RalphaMania is no more, it is now Sunset Wrestling





Harlan Wick said:


> This hall is a better fit for potlucks, wedding receptions, or those awkward extended family get togethers.
> Review link


Don't forget bingo nights!


----------



## SpicSpeigel (Sep 2, 2022)

.iota. said:


> @AltisticRight, i honestly don't know where to post this.  do with it what you will.
> (tweet) (archive)
> 
> View attachment 3638112


Is this the real or the fake one?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Sep 2, 2022)

SpicSpeigel said:


> Is this the real or the fake one?


You can tell which one's the real one by the amount of followers. The real one has over 1000.


----------



## Ben Affleck (Sep 2, 2022)

I look forward to what Ali Jamal says at Ralphamania, here's a clip from one his recent streams.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



for some context him and his mom get in to an argument. As soon as Abbot leaves all Soy breaks loose. Even his mom thought his question was trash!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Sep 2, 2022)

New logos looking good


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Sep 2, 2022)

I have recently uncovered unknown footage of a young Ethan practicing his "bad guy wrassler" routine when he was just a boy in a trailer part It seems he's held on to many of his catch phrases to this day. Maybe its just common language in a white trash / wigger form of "Ebonics". Either way, here's little Ralph.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## and 69 others (Sep 2, 2022)

Trust48 said:


> most likely will use bungee cords wrapped around the midsection.


If they made bungee cords that long everyone who tried it would die when they hit the ground soon to be buried under miles of cord.

Has anyone thought that this rebranding and event is an attempt to cash in on the JudeTube boxing hype? Doing his own take on it? In his drunk mind he will probably think its going to be huge.


----------



## Trust48 (Sep 4, 2022)

Just announced!  They will be having a flag burning ceremony before the main event.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Sep 4, 2022)

Trust48 said:


> Just announced!  They will be having a flag burning ceremony before the main event.
> 
> View attachment 3679674


That's going to play well with the local media.


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 4, 2022)

Beavis said:


> That's a terrible place for a wrestling ring. There needs to be space outside of it for the wrestlers. Where are the spectators going to sit?


Cozy watch bots don't need to sit anywhere.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Sep 4, 2022)

Freeman said:


> One third of the tickets have already been sold lads, so that's like, 10 tickets.
> 
> View attachment 3658001


With almost 50K followers you'd think the tickets would be gone by now.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Sep 4, 2022)

There should be a video of Ralph going "I am the true, original RalphaManiaLive, I am not that fake imposter" like Chris.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 4, 2022)

Freeman said:


> One third of the tickets have already been sold lads, so that's like, 10 tickets.
> 
> View attachment 3658001


>already
Ralph ....... you have an insular viewerbase, even when it was a decent size most of them tuned in within a day or so. the viewership of videos of streams petered out in maybe at most five days. your tickets have been boosted on all your shit and on kf and much more popular parody accounts for ages now. you should have sold at least over half by now. also yeah if you dont give a flat amount of tickets sold were forced to assume its not an impressive tally there.


----------



## Alfa Zerox (Sep 4, 2022)

So what is this guntamania arc? I've been preoccupied with that troon biz I've been lacking on the gunt lore


----------



## BlackDragoons (Sep 4, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> >already
> Ralph ....... you have an insular viewerbase, even when it was a decent size most of them tuned in within a day or so. the viewership of videos of streams petered out in maybe at most five days. your tickets have been boosted on all your shit and on kf and much more popular parody accounts for ages now. you should have sold at least over half by now. also yeah if you dont give a flat amount of tickets sold were forced to assume its not an impressive tally there.


I'm guessing anywhere from 25 to 100 person capacity.

Soo..5.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 4, 2022)

BlackDragoons said:


> I'm guessing anywhere from 25 to 100 person capacity.
> 
> Soo..5.


.... thats fucking sad. i can only think of that poker quote from a washed out great found on some backwater five dollar table recognized by one of the few who remembered him asking why he was there "its action aint it?" not like this ralphabros.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Sep 4, 2022)

The menu for this event: ham salad and cheese mayo sandwiches on the cheapest white bread available; deviled eggs; sweet pickles; macaroni salad; potato salad, chips, and a Walmart sheet cake. Drinks: Watered down orange drink in McDonalds barrel dispensers; weak iced tea, and the top-shelf quality liquor you’d expect from a VFW hall.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 4, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> I have recently uncovered unknown footage of a young Ethan practicing his "bad guy wrassler" routine when he was just a boy in a trailer part It seems he's held on to many of his catch phrases to this day. Maybe its just common language in a white trash / wigger form of "Ebonics". Either way, here's little Ralph.
> 
> View attachment 3670790


"I don't care if you're a lawyer," holy shit dude.

Also lol "I'm short so I can hit lower."


----------



## Orange Piccolo (Sep 4, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> The menu for this event: ham salad and cheese mayo sandwiches on the cheapest white bread available; deviled eggs; sweet pickles; macaroni salad; potato salad, chips, and a Walmart sheet cake. Drinks: Watered down orange drink in McDonalds barrel dispensers; weak iced tea, and the top-shelf quality liquor you’d expect from a VFW hall.


Mayo? The Gunt seems more like the Miracle Whip class of white trash.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Sep 4, 2022)

Orange Piccolo said:


> Mayo? The Gunt seems more like the Miracle Whip class of white trash.


Absolutely correct. Also: Treet (not fancy Spam) and government cheese held together with toothpicks.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 4, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> The menu for this event: ham salad and cheese mayo sandwiches on the cheapest white bread available; deviled eggs; sweet pickles; macaroni salad; potato salad, chips, and a Walmart sheet cake. Drinks: Watered down orange drink in McDonalds barrel dispensers; weak iced tea, and the top-shelf quality liquor you’d expect from a VFW hall.


In reality it'll turn out to be more disappointingly bad. If Ralph was the chef here, then everybody would never eat his "cooking". He's too shit of a chef to call himself the Ralphamale Chef. The drinks here caught me the most. They're all here to make fun of Ralph, not bootlicking him blindly, and make him hollering like a pig on stage.


Keranu said:


> Also lol "I'm short so I can hit lower."


Gunt can't even punch people in the nuts, he can't do splits to reach to their nuts. He's too fat to reach to the nuts as well. The protruding gunt is going to make people laugh and then they'll beat the fuck out of Ralph for being a massive fat pig.


----------



## Beavis (Sep 4, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> The menu for this event: ham salad and cheese mayo sandwiches on the cheapest white bread available; deviled eggs; sweet pickles; macaroni salad; potato salad, chips, and a Walmart sheet cake. Drinks: Watered down orange drink in McDonalds barrel dispensers; weak iced tea, and the top-shelf quality liquor you’d expect from a VFW hall.


Pantsu will be servin up five star meals on paper plates!


----------



## my sweet pantsu (Sep 4, 2022)

I hearby challange may to a cage match, Its going to be pretty dangerous fighting a pedo horse but being that im above the age of consent I should be pretty safe


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Sep 4, 2022)

Freeman said:


> One third of the tickets have already been sold lads, so that's like, 10 tickets.
> 
> View attachment 3658001


So how many of those tickets are A-Hogs?


----------



## Trust48 (Sep 5, 2022)

It would be awesome if while you're sitting down to eat the 5 star spread, a 40yo meth head rassler gets thrown through your table.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Sep 5, 2022)

See if he'd followed my advice and made it a competitive Projectile Vomiting event he could have sold dozens of tickets, and if he'd got Mantsu to do the cooking he could have even been looking at some new world records (is there a WR for distance in Projectile Vomiting? There must be, theres one for just about everything else) and then he could have sourced sponsorship for the next event.
Missed opportunity there I think.


----------



## cheese burger69 (Sep 8, 2022)

[thumbnails are not working it seems]

This point has likely already been brought up, but this has to be brought up once more: 
As we approach the debut of Ralph's quarterly Guntamania event, the schedule above remains unchanged and un-discussed. Ralph has, since running his mouth about all the talents flocking to his guntamania, not mentioned or attempted to astroturf any notable people for his show, and it is all contained to his own clique- I theorize that he may have tried to attract notable talents but epicly FAILED. 

Because of this, the situation becomes more and more suspect, because while it is being marketed under as a wrestling show, and is being managed by a "wrestling federation" run by Ethan Oliver Ralph, there is no wrestling actually listed, and ralph hasn't yet officially mentioned anything other than this officially published schedule on his Ralphamania page.
Furthermore, it will take place in THIS venue:



Given all this information, it will be a meet and greet... officially listed as a wrestling event... under a wrestling federation. All proceeds will be made under the name of this federation (Sunrise Wrestling), whether it is revenue from ticket sales, sold merchandise, pictures, autographs, book sales (recently mentioned, will link later from the Killstream thread), sold foot, etc.

Now, what I am wondering is this: Is there any nefarious agenda implicated in this behavior (legal entity bullshittery), or is it little more than the predictable triviality of Ralph being a low-IQ drooling retard?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Sep 8, 2022)

Man that is an absolutely sad venue. I can already see the shitty Ralphamale audio set up, Dick Masterson not being able to make it, Big Tech showing up with a dead hooker in his trunk, Beardson getting turned down by Pey... Oh yeah It's going to be amazing.


----------



## my sweet pantsu (Sep 9, 2022)

What a lineup!!!!, What a venue!!!! truly 5 star days for all involved
True ralphamale shit


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 9, 2022)

Fat man near 40 wants to relive 14 that was taken away anally by Ronnie, the event. 

I cannot for the life of me understand why any grown person would want to attend this rubbish.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Sep 9, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Fat man near 40 wants to relive 14 that was taken away anally by Ronnie, the event.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me understand why any grown person would want to attend this rubbish.


I kinda want to attend to see how bad it's going to be. Morbid curiosity, in a way.

Actual people interested? Not a chance, it appeals to almost nobody.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Sep 9, 2022)

TyrasGuard said:


> I kinda want to attend to see how bad it's going to be. Morbid curiosity, in a way.
> 
> Actual people interested? Not a chance, it appeals to almost nobody.


If any of these people wanted to watch nobodies do backyard wrestling they could... well, probably look outside of their trailer windows.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Sep 9, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Fat man near 40 wants to relive 14 that was taken away anally by Ronnie, the event.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me understand why any grown person would want to attend this rubbish.


For the Cozy people I wouldn't be surprised if they've been given marching orders from Nick to try their best to placate the birthday boy for the time being, so he doesn't go psycho sperg on them later.


----------



## 3322 (Sep 9, 2022)

cheese burger69 said:


> View attachment 3686219
> [thumbnails are not working it seems]
> 
> This point has likely already been brought up, but this has to be brought up once more:
> ...


I have one suggestion that would take this event from a 1/10 to a 10/10 immediately. Instead of having Pey the Abortionist sing the National Anthem, she should sing "Walls fall out".


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 28, 2022)

Archive of the RalphaManiaLive media on the fedi, having trouble uploading pics


Spoiler: NSFL


----------



## EyeGuy (Oct 3, 2022)

lol, what a faggot.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 3, 2022)

Did The Gunt get the ticket buying via his site fixed yet?


----------



## Maude Snew (Oct 3, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Did The Gunt get the ticket buying via his site fixed yet?


LMAO at anybody who actually trusts this guy with their financial and possibly personal information ever again. Or did to begin with.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 3, 2022)

I wouldn’t be surprised if he’s doing deep background checks of ticket holders (google all the way to the second page) to ensure they’re not alogs


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 3, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> lol, what a faggot.
> View attachment 3712523


"My leader Vladimir Putin"? 
Is this a meme or is this treasonous grifter on crack? 

I'm pretty sure the grift right epitomises the typical "racist" American stereotype by their adversaries. Fat, irreligious, gluttonous, loud mouthed, annoying and can't even talk they're mother tongue good. 

Russia, probably: America, you can keep these fat fucks.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 11, 2022)

Even the retarded Kill Report fans who would buy a ticket to this event couldn't give a fuck about this gay storyline Ralph and Sisco are trying to drum up. This whole thing is being bankrolled by Sisco so he can LARP out his fantasy of being a pro wrestler. 


Tweet | Archive 





Your browser is not able to display this video.






Tweet | Archive 


Tweet | Archive 


Tweet | Archive 


Tweet | Archive 

So far the line up is Sisco vs Chase Savage with nothing else on the card, hell of a show boys.


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Oct 11, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Even the retarded Kill Report fans who would buy a ticket to this event couldn't give a fuck about this gay storyline Ralph and Sisco are trying to drum up. This whole thing is being bankrolled by Sisco so he can LARP out his fantasy of being a pro wrestler.
> 
> View attachment 3731396
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


Who the fuck is even Chase Savage?


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 11, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Even the retarded Kill Report fans who would buy a ticket to this event couldn't give a fuck about this gay storyline Ralph and Sisco are trying to drum up. This whole thing is being bankrolled by Sisco so he can LARP out his fantasy of being a pro wrestler.
> 
> View attachment 3731396
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


Two boys who were denied a childhood.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 11, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Even the retarded Kill Report fans who would buy a ticket to this event couldn't give a fuck about this gay storyline Ralph and Sisco are trying to drum up. This whole thing is being bankrolled by Sisco so he can LARP out his fantasy of being a pro wrestler.
> 
> View attachment 3731396
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


Real Sonichu tier autism holy shit. i honestly thought ralphs rage had some like kayfabe component to his unhinged rants but i guess we all just mistook real mental illness for creativity. because this shit when hes got all the real ralphamania accounts banned and can do his promos unopposed is pathetic. this is shit. this is not something someone who knows rasslin or storycrafting would ever shit out.

edit lmfao hes just now crossed barely over 500 followers all this time. and he gets less engagement than the replies on the actual ralphamania account he stupidly torpedoed, denying himself his most viral promotion tool.


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Oct 12, 2022)

Congratulations are in order to Ethan Ralph, this might actually be the highest grossing (in more ways than one) backyard wrestling event in 2023.


----------



## Windsock (Oct 16, 2022)

the vibes I get looking into this event tbh.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 16, 2022)

Sapphixys Shitty Panties said:


> Congratulations are in order to Ethan Ralph, this might actually be the highest grossing (in more ways than one) backyard wrestling event in 2023.


It won’t even be that. Once you run the numbers he’ll barely break even.


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Oct 16, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> It won’t even be that. Once you run the numbers he’ll barely break even.


I'm making a joke about the fact that backyard wrestling shows are generally free & that the "wrestlers" generally come out of pocket instead of getting paid.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 16, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> It won’t even be that. Once you run the numbers he’ll barely break even.


The Gunt hopes he'll break even.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Oct 16, 2022)

Sapphixys Shitty Panties said:


> I'm making a joke about the fact that backyard wrestling shows are generally free & that the "wrestlers" generally come out of pocket instead of getting paid.


in NJ there's quite a few of these amateur professional wrestling troupes that put on regular shows. They usually charge 10-25$ a ticket depending on the venue and the performers get a cut of the ticket sales, they don't make shit compared to the cost of their bodies but at least they can eat and survive until their mcdonalds paycheck comes in. They do surprisingly well in numbers of asses they put in seats but that's because it's a community. It's all their friends and families and it's just a big hang out where they get drunk and high and watch a bunch of slutty girls slap each other and a bunch of faggots slap meat together for a night. I mean it's not my thing I think it's incredibly gay and cringe, but I respect having a hobby I guess.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 16, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> in NJ there's quite a few of these amateur professional wrestling troupes that put on regular shows. They usually charge 10-25$ a ticket depending on the venue and the performers get a cut of the ticket sales, they don't make shit compared to the cost of their bodies but at least they can eat and survive until their mcdonalds paycheck comes in. They do surprisingly well in numbers of asses they put in seats but that's because it's a community. It's all their friends and families and it's just a big hang out where they get drunk and high and watch a bunch of slutty girls slap each other and a bunch of faggots slap meat together for a night. I mean it's not my thing I think it's incredibly gay and cringe, but I respect having a hobby I guess.


It's the same as civil war re-enactors, a dedicated D&D group, bowling league, etc. It's a niche community generated mainly around other enthusiasts and their friends. The problem with what you've mentioned is that what they are charging cuts heavily into Ralph's minimal profit margin.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 10, 2022)

The ralphamania twitter account hasn’t been updated in almost a month. I predict another delay.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 11, 2022)

Beavis said:


> The ralphamania twitter account hasn’t been updated in almost a month. I predict another delay.


Someone's won NRN already.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 11, 2022)

So did Ralph ever fix that glitch preventing tickets being sold via his site?


----------



## Farglemark (Nov 12, 2022)

Pro wrestling is bad enough, amateur wrestling is even worse just because the acting and production value is so much worse, but they atleast kinda know what they are doing.

I cannot wait for a bunch of retards with no idea what they are doing awkwardly go through the paces after likely only one rehearsal at most. Even better is if they try to improvise, please let them do improv wrestling, someone will die.

I know the vision Ralph has in his head of an above average amateur wrestling event, the lights, the reveals, the plot twists, the beefs started for the next one.

In reality it's going to be worse than the most awkward community variety show, every person in the ring will want to be the star, every one of them will try and outdo the others with terrible shock humor, there will be Nicksucking segments, awkward libtard bashing, monologues that will make Jim Sterling look like a god damned good wrestler, the words nigger or kike being banned but said by someone and things like being paused, and atleast one terrible injury. All done by terribly out of shape, awkward shut-ins with crippled real life social skills  

Ralph wants to make it a quarterly thing, no one will want to wrestle after getting a taste of it, the audience expecting anything other than I described will be dissapointed, other than the Ralphamales who are retarded faggots.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 12, 2022)

Don’t forget the camera will be pointed away from the ring half the event while the audio sucks. That’s if Ralph even figured out audio to begin with. It’s going to be streamed from an IPhone propped up in beer glass my guess.

I hope for some other weird reveal that has nothing to do with the actual event but how do you top Flamenco self doxing and the ultimate reveal as a degen who should kill himself?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 12, 2022)

I don't think we'll have a day before spergout of epic proportions where The Gunt flees with his tail between his legs when the police show up, but If we're all good maybe we'll have The Gunt's drive to wherever the fuck this is be during a blizzard.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 12, 2022)

Sisco and Awi Jamal are head to head for most pathetic gunt-guardian on the planet:



He really doesn't have a lot going on in his life:


Tweet | Archive

He's ordered himself a custom leotard for Guntamania:

Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive

He might legitimately be retarded:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## EyeGuy (Nov 20, 2022)

Color me shocked that a daylong event in a Philly suburb became an excuse for a five day bender in Atlantic City:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Color me shocked that a daylong event in a Philly suburb became an excuse for a five day bender in Atlantic City:
> View attachment 3904521
> Tweet | Archive


I'm not sure if this sounds like your room will be 1 room for everyone at the event or if the room will actually be a tarp on some land next to a condemned building.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Nov 23, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Color me shocked that a daylong event in a Philly suburb became an excuse for a five day bender in Atlantic City:
> View attachment 3904521
> Tweet | Archive


That's a cheap -ass hotel. Def nothing worth bragging about.

That said, everything suddenly becomes clear. The wrestling event is just a way to get the fans to pay for a coke/hooker/gambling vacation. 

Just so everyone is clear, with zero traffic, the drive from AC to Woodbury is over an hour. He's not going to spend any time setting this thing up.


----------



## HackerX (Nov 23, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> So did Ralph ever fix that glitch preventing tickets being sold via his site?


This seems relevant to me on multiple levels.


----------



## Farglemark (Nov 23, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Color me shocked that a daylong event in a Philly suburb became an excuse for a five day bender in Atlantic City:
> View attachment 3904521
> Tweet | Archive


Oh god, oh god no. You are telling me that you pay 400$ for the privilege to share what I am assuming purely on my own is going to be a 3 person room with 4 people. Now it's not just going to be any 5 people in a 3 person room (once again for a specific person who may be reading this, this is just an assumption and joke) it's going to be purely gunt guards in this room. Now let me narrow that down even further, it's not going to be specifically gunt guards, it's going to be a special brand of them who travelled to and paid for a amateur wrestling event with retarded political speeches attached to it because their favourite sperg is running it.

Now I know, that sounds fucking awful... But... Let's make it worse and narrow it down further.  You would be spending 4 nights in a room with other gunt guards who not only travelled to and paid for this event, but took time off of work AND paid 400$ to hang out with some of the internets biggest faggots, size or personality or both.

What would 3-5 people like that talk about? 5 days about Ralph? How great government assistance is for white people like them and how blacks are a disgrace when they are on it? Imagine the event is a complete failure? The organizers specifically one of them seems to be absolutely foul to be around. Even if it does go well, if you accidentally say one thing out of line a pig is gonna squeal.

I hope they livestream those 5 days


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 23, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Color me shocked that a daylong event in a Philly suburb became an excuse for a five day bender in Atlantic City:
> View attachment 3904521
> Tweet | Archive


I would literally trust a random Kiwifarmer with all my personal info way before I trust all my travel belongings in whatever $80 a night shithole with a bunch of traveling Ralph fans. Last time I did that it was the night before a job interview in Detroit and I ended up spending the night with my gun pointed at the door and the tv dresser pushed up to it.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 6, 2022)

Tweet | Archive 

"A night of wrestling and drinks."  
Awi Jamaw AND Chaggot? Hell of a card Ralph. I'm getting a "Straight Dave's Man Slammin' Maxout" vibe from this.


----------



## Pale Empress (Dec 6, 2022)

I'd wager the "kompound" is yet another Airbnb, as was the case at other meet ups Ralph has done. During the Texas event we saw the caliber of fans willing to pay for the privilege of shacking up with Ralph, and they're frighteningly seemingly "normal," (beyond being chronic paypigs to Ethan Ralph, I mean)

Ralph is going to turn a tidy profit just from grifting whatever sycophants throw their hat in to cohabitate for the week, airbnbs are ridiculously reasonable.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 6, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 4014987
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> "A night of wrestling and drinks."
> Awi Jamaw AND Chaggot? Hell of a card Ralph. I'm getting a "Straight Dave's Man Slammin' Maxout" vibe from this.



This could be a gayop though.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 6, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 4014987
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> "A night of wrestling and drinks."
> Awi Jamaw AND Chaggot? Hell of a card Ralph. I'm getting a "Straight Dave's Man Slammin' Maxout" vibe from this.



This is really pathetic. Beardson, Big Tech and wrassling.
I would ask how Big Tech or Beardson is remotely contributing to traditional Western society, cultural values, work ethics etc  but this retarded shit is hosted by Ralph so that was never a factor.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 6, 2022)

Does Ralph have any actual wrestlers for this wrestling event?


----------



## Acronym (Dec 6, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Does Ralph have any actual wrestlers for this wrestling event?


If one of them to the "even" shows up , he will then.

afterparty finna be lit tho


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 6, 2022)

I cannot believe Dax has told The Gunt he's going.

JESUS CHRIST, MAN!  THINK OF YOUR FAMILY!



Arikara said:


> If one of them to the "even" shows up , he will then.


I thought Sisco was supposed to wrestle some barely indie n00b.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 6, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Does Ralph have any actual wrestlers for this wrestling event?



He doesn't even have Virgil.
Is Virgil even still alive?


----------



## Juhlonduss (Dec 6, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> He doesn't even have Virgil.
> Is Virgil even still alive?


He is, but he suffers from dementia and has asshole cancer


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Dec 6, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I cannot believe Dax has told The Gunt he's going.


He'll have a last minute limb explosion.  The paper pushers at the CDC ought to investigate.


----------



## Fully eshay skits bruh V3 (Dec 6, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 4014987
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> "A night of wrestling and drinks."
> Awi Jamaw AND Chaggot? Hell of a card Ralph. I'm getting a "Straight Dave's Man Slammin' Maxout" vibe from this.


A list of nobodies, we all know Dick is going to break all of his bones so he won't show. I find it funny he listed Pantsu on it though, I doubt that she has any fans left. 

Atleast he didn't invite that nonce, vinny or whatever his name is.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Dec 7, 2022)

Fully eshay skits bruh V3 said:


> A list of nobodies, we all know Dick is going to break all of his bones so he won't show. I find it funny he listed Pantsu on it though, I doubt that she has any fans left.
> 
> Atleast he didn't invite that nonce, vinny or whatever his name is.


Nigger, he invited Pantsu, Diddler Dax AND king Nonce himself, Lord Chaggot the 1318 Faggot.

This is Pedofest 2023


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 9, 2022)

JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> He'll have a last minute limb explosion.  The paper pushers at the CDC ought to investigate.


He should just tell Ralph he tested positive for covid. His forever GF caught it from one of the kids at school and now they’re both stuck in LA and can’t leave. You know, because of the covid.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 9, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I cannot believe Dax has told The Gunt he's going.
> 
> JESUS CHRIST, MAN!  THINK OF YOUR FAMILY!


He always tells Gunt he's going, then he always suffers a very inconvenient injury at the last minute.

Dick's been trying to disengage and distance himself from Ralph for over a year, but in the most indirect, passive-aggressive way possible. Ralph's too brain damaged to get the hint, though. He just can't accept losing another internet daddy.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 9, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> He should just tell Ralph he tested positive for covid. His forever GF caught it from one of the kids at school and now they’re both stuck in LA and can’t leave. You know, because of the covid.


It was hilarious AF when Dax GTFO when the police showed up at the Killstream Give Ralph A Trophy For Last Place Kingpin Event!


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Dec 9, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Does Ralph have any actual wrestlers for this wrestling event?


Nope, unless you count yardtards.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 9, 2022)

I mean, it's still a lot cooler of an idea than a bowling event


----------



## Elmo (Dec 9, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I mean, it's still a lot cooler of an idea than a bowling event


I mean, it's still a lot cooler of an idea than a funeral reception at Los Panchos


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 16, 2022)

Ok, so, now that the greatest hurdle to get this event to happen has been removed (being organized by the late Ethan Ralph), it's up to the community to make this the greatest celebration of Ethan Ralph's life possible.

Who would here would be willing to attend Ralphamania as basically Ralphacon? We can have gunt cosplay competitions (or for the entire Cozy.gov menagerie, not just Ralph), prosthetic gunt merchandise, all sorts of guests panels to relate their gunt tales live on stage, a weekend wouldn't even be enough time to go through all of the Gunt Lore.

It would be the best way to book end Ralph's career, it's what he would have wanted.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Dec 16, 2022)

Ralph is going to recover enough to attend Guntamania, which will be like the ending of the movie The Wrestler, except with Gator playing the Marisa Tomei role.






"I just want to say to you all tonight I'm very grateful to be here. A lot of people told me that I'd never ragepig again and that's all I do. You know, if you live hard and play hard and you burn the candle at both ends, you pay the price for it. You know in this life you can lose everything you love, everything that loves you. Now I don't hear as good as I used to and I forget stuff and I aint as pretty as I used to be but god damn it I'm still standing here and I'm The Gunt. As times goes by, as times goes by, they say 'he's washed up', 'he's finished' , 'he's a loser', 'he's all through'. You know what? The only one that's going to tell me when I'm through doing my thing is you people here."


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Dec 20, 2022)

Gunt is talking about having some issue with RalphaMania but that it's not the venue.

Just an idea, someone make some inquiries with the bingo hall he's renting to ask them what kind of permits would be needed for a wrestling event. I am thinking there are some insurance or permits required that he has dragged his feet on.


----------



## EyeGuy (Dec 26, 2022)

"Amanda Morris" has sent a completely legally-binding warning to Vickers against attending Ralphamania:


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 26, 2022)

The Vickers successfully charged back the cost of the ticket through their bank:


----------



## disavow (Dec 26, 2022)

Ali Jamal is now struck. Ralph going full bridge arson. I'll try to post the clip when site is not fucked.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 26, 2022)

At this point there’s not even going to be a Ralphamania. Just going to be a handful of Ralph fans with alogs interspersed throughout the crowd wanting to see the hog live. Oh well. I guess the funniest thing is Ralph has been DENIED the chance at living his childhood dream of winning a wrasslin belt thanks to Harry. Oh well there’s still the trip to Atlantic City mid fucking winter


----------



## Boss Hawg (Dec 26, 2022)

Is GuntaMania just going to be Ralph baby oiled up, rolling around a dirty, stinky wrestling ring like a greased up hog while around 14 people stand around drunk talking?


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 26, 2022)

Claire from Chudbuds gave me a good laugh with this one.


----------



## Jump (Dec 26, 2022)

The hired entertainment that was going to do the match with Sisco may figured out this isn't a good idea for his brand.


----------



## Deezy (Dec 27, 2022)

Boss Hawg said:


> Is GuntaMania just going to be Ralph baby oiled up, rolling around a dirty, stinky wrestling ring like a greased up hog while around 14 people stand around drunk talking?


God I hope so. I hope we get candids of the gunt/quad-tiddies framed by whatever gay little wrestling outfit he’s wearing.

Gunt claims he will have security detail searching everyone who shows up specifically so nobody can sneak in legal papers to serve him at his own event.
Link to Tweet


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Dec 27, 2022)

I was going to joke that Ralph should pat down attendees for legal papers but he actually says he's doing it hahaha, literally fucking unbelievable.


----------



## EyeGuy (Dec 27, 2022)

Deezy said:


> God I hope so. I hope we get candids of the gunt/quad-tiddies framed by whatever gay little wrestling outfit he’s wearing.
> 
> Gunt claims he will have security detail searching everyone who shows up specifically so nobody can sneak in legal papers to serve him at his own event.
> Link to Tweet
> ...


Can we get an opinion on this from legal kiwis? A video record of Gunt boasting that he's dodging servicing has to be pretty damning in the eyes of the court.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 27, 2022)

Jump said:


> The hired entertainment that was going to do the match with Sisco may figured out this isn't a good idea for his brand.
> View attachment 4151688


FWIW this does come across as more gayfabe but you never know.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Dec 27, 2022)

Deezy said:


> Gunt claims he will have security detail searching everyone who shows up specifically so nobody can sneak in legal papers to serve him at his own event.
> Link to Tweet
> 
> 
> ...


Is it even legal to use third party force in order to prevent someone serving you legal papers?


----------



## Unironic Ralphamale (Dec 27, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> The Vickers successfully charged back the cost of the ticket through their bank: View attachment 4151199 View attachment 4151202 View attachment 4151205


Amazing win for Vickers bros. He got a refund. But let's not pretend for a moment that he won't be at Ralphamania just outside the parking lot screaming about the gunt sex tape to everyone who walks by. Fuck knowing Vickers and how he's such a clout chaser he'll probably be playing his daughters sex tape to anyone who walks by so he can tell them what a bad bad man Ralph is for having sex with his daughter.


Deezy said:


> Gunt claims he will have security detail searching everyone who shows up specifically so nobody can sneak in legal papers to serve him at his own event.
> Link to Tweet


I'm sure kinochet is practicing as we speak by shoving paperwork up his ass that says "Ralph bad" for just in case he is called upon to do it at ralphamania to smuggle in legal paperwork.
Who am I kidding? We all know he's jamming a full print out of Ralph's criminal history and stills from the ralph sex tape up his ass regardless if he's going to Ralphamania or not.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 27, 2022)

Deezy said:


> Gunt claims he will have security detail searching everyone who shows up specifically so nobody can sneak in legal papers to serve him at his own event.


does serving papers count as bounty hunting? if not some mexican alog could probably make a fair bit of change especially with the exchange rate serving ralph. wont be too hard ralphs either as his address or you just have to ask airbnb owners complaining about a raging gringo warthog.


----------



## Unironic Ralphamale (Dec 27, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> does serving papers count as bounty hunting? if not some mexican alog could probably make a fair bit of change especially with the exchange rate serving ralph. wont be too hard ralphs either as his address or you just have to ask airbnb owners complaining about a raging gringo warthog.


Vickers should just do it himself. We all know he wants to, and him trying to send proxies is really gay. Maybe Vickers isn't a good parent and won't go to Mexico to server Ralph. I am starting to wonder if Vickers really only masturbates to the Ralph sex tape 3 times a day for "research" like he claims, or if he is doing it from some sick sexual pleasure from seeing his daughter getting fucked.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 27, 2022)

Amazing how we’ve gone from “I don’t scare” to the Ralphamale patting down random people out of fear they have paper. Some poor killstream fan is going to be turned away by Ralphasecurity trying to get a pig hoof autograph on a photo of him


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 27, 2022)

"Ethan Ralph will pat down attendees to seek out legal papers being served" sounds like some stupid copypasta made by an ayelawg. 

This is just astoundingly ridiculous.


----------



## Cad an Hell (Dec 27, 2022)

These clips show Ralph:

Knows Vickers wants to serve him
Intends to willfully dodge service
These clips may, especially if paired with Ralph's intended conduct:

Authorize alternative forms of service, i.e. leaving them on the ground near Ralph with some GoPro footage as proof.
These clips could:

Lead to a default judgment enabled by an alternative form of service
This default judgement could be ruled WILLFUL
In any case Ralph is showing AMAZING INTELLECT and INCREDIBLE LEGAL TACTICS.  He is actually making things easier for Vickers.

Edit: Ralph again making things very easy for Vickers. Look judge, he knew we wanted to serve him and willfully refused the papers!

Twitter | Archive


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Dec 27, 2022)

They need to find a hot female process server. Preferably with some kind of training so she can pop Gunt in the mouth if he gets mouthy.

Edit: In that gay Mignogna case didn't they leave papers at someones door cos they were avoiding receipt??


----------



## Beavis (Dec 27, 2022)

Guntamania has zero wrestling matches and is basically a cozy meet and greet with Ralph getting all the money.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 27, 2022)

Deezy said:


> God I hope so. I hope we get candids of the gunt/quad-tiddies framed by whatever gay little wrestling outfit he’s wearing.
> 
> Gunt claims he will have security detail searching everyone who shows up specifically so nobody can sneak in legal papers to serve him at his own event.
> Link to Tweet
> ...


Fuck the Wrestling the real entertainment of the night will be seeing if Ralph gets served or not.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 27, 2022)

Ralph you fucking idiot.  The more you whine about people serving you legal documents the more people are going to want to help Vickers give them to you.  What was once something Vickers was going to have to figure out has now turned into a fun challenge for your alogs.  Will they hide papers up their sleeve in a jacket?  Will they hide them in a Ralphamania cake?  I don't know but you can be nice and paranoid for the entire affair now.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Dec 27, 2022)

Serving legal documents to Ralph is like getting a dog to take its medicine. It's all about presentation and misdirection. Place them on a plain white plate with zero seasoning, then charge him somewhere in the region of 100 bucks for the privilege, so that he knows he's getting a good deal. He'll accept that.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 27, 2022)

Won't surprise me in Ethan Ralph decides to install x-ray machines at the entrance to weed out those pesky weenie a-logs willing to serve him papers in real life. 
Here's a tip to avoid being served:
Stop breaking the fucking law.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 27, 2022)

What makes Ralph think someone won't just serve him papers when he's waddling in or out of the VFW food hall?


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Dec 28, 2022)

Keranu said:


> What makes Ralph think someone won't just serve him papers when he's waddling in or out of the VFW food hall?


He claims that he will be rolling deep with bodyguards who he presumably expects to physically intervene in order to prevent service.

Now that Ralph is openly admitting he is attempting to dodge service, I suspect we are getting close to the judge waiving service of process requirements. 

But I'm an optimist. I'm hoping that Mr. Vickers is feeling the pain of being upstaged by Harry Morris and is in the process of developing multiple harebrained schemes to have Ralph served while he's in New Jersey.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Dec 28, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> "Amanda Morris" has sent a completely legally-binding warning to Vickers against attending Ralphamania:
> View attachment 4150761


Not even the decency to give a refund?  I CALL ZIONISM.


AncientPhosphur said:


> At this point there’s not even going to be a Ralphamania. Just going to be a handful of Ralph fans with alogs interspersed throughout the crowd wanting to see the hog live. Oh well. I guess the funniest thing is Ralph has been DENIED the chance at living his childhood dream of winning a wrasslin belt thanks to Harry. Oh well there’s still the trip to Atlantic City mid fucking winter


He should invite Donga and hire hobos to job as Warski and PPP and declare themselves tag team champion of the world.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 28, 2022)

Balldo's Gate said:


> But I'm an optimist. I'm hoping that Mr. Vickers is feeling the pain of being upstaged by Harry Morris and is in the process of developing multiple harebrained schemes to have Ralph served while he's in New Jersey.


I genuinely miss Vickers and his schemes.


JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> Not even the decency to give a refund?  I CALL ZIONISM.
> 
> He should invite Donga and hire hobos to job as Warski and PPP and declare themselves tag team champion of the world.


That'd involve actual work. The fat rage pig isn't doing work. He just wants an easy pay day.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Dec 28, 2022)

I haven't been following this at all, as the guest list looks like a who's who of literal whos. But Ralph's behavior has been getting more and more erratic over the past days and I feel like it could be building up to an epic meltdown. So now I actually am looking forward to the event.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Dec 28, 2022)

Keranu said:


> What makes Ralph think someone won't just serve him papers when he's waddling in or out of the VFW food hall?


Ralph's plans aren't known for their complexity or ingenuity. He hasn't planned for anything beyond molesting the Ayylawgs, a Ralph family tradition, to avoid getting served


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Dec 28, 2022)

Keranu said:


> What makes Ralph think someone won't just serve him papers when he's waddling in or out of the VFW food hall?


Or just wait around for the police to show up at the event and just follow them in.  You know the police are going to show up at some point.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 28, 2022)

I think it’s funny he says he has armed security. Getting a gun in New Jersey is difficult. Carrying it is next to impossible because the state and courts are playing football with the law. Not to mention even if you carry there’s limits in capacity and bullet type (hollow points are a no-no). Given that Ralph is hiding in a cheap concrete shack where wild dogs roam the street, I doubt he can afford off duty cops or real security so at best he’s going to have fans who carry. This is going to produce another “Aim aim aim” moment as someone approaches Ralph with a piece of paper.

I’m not saying the event is going to get swatted, but with the kind of retardation among Ralph fans someone is going to be arrested at the event for illegal possession of a firearm if (when) cops show up.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 28, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> I think it’s funny he says he has armed security.


Or, now hear me out, Ralph is full of shit.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 28, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> I think it’s funny he says he has armed security. Getting a gun in New Jersey is difficult. Carrying it is next to impossible because the state and courts are playing football with the law. Not to mention even if you carry there’s limits in capacity and bullet type (hollow points are a no-no). Given that Ralph is hiding in a cheap concrete shack where wild dogs roam the street, I doubt he can afford off duty cops or real security so at best he’s going to have fans who carry. This is going to produce another “Aim aim aim” moment as someone approaches Ralph with a piece of paper.
> 
> I’m not saying the event is going to get swatted, but with the kind of retardation among Ralph fans someone is going to be arrested at the event for illegal possession of a firearm if (when) cops show up.


My hope is that Chaggot films Ralph doing illegal shit again.


----------



## Jump (Dec 28, 2022)

Harry destroyed the merch. So is Ralph going to offer partial refunds to the people who got tickets+shirt?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 28, 2022)

Are they still doing the wet t-shirt contest part?  Is Ralph just going to blast his horse with a hose and toss her out in the January weather?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 28, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Are they still doing the wet t-shirt contest part?  Is Ralph just going to blast his horse with a hose and toss her out in the January weather?


A hose that is hopefully loaded with water.


----------



## RalphaMania (Dec 28, 2022)

RalphaMania will be so fucking lit !


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Dec 29, 2022)

Hopefully Ralph does the necessary research online to make sure that Ralphamania goes off without a hitch!

Here's a good and free suggestion from WikiHow for Ralph: make attendees do a secret knock at the door in order to get into the VFW!


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 29, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> I’m not saying the event is going to get swatted, but with the kind of retardation among Ralph fans someone is going to be arrested at the event for illegal possession of a firearm if (when) cops show up.


Wait whats Ralph going to do if aylawgs just set someone up that they gave a ticket? like if you dont like joe schmo whats to stop you from saying "here man a free event ill fly you out and everything, oh during the cheering you want to throw this corncob up on stage its a tradition for this wrestling event trust me" and laughing as ralph executes their enemy? or getting their own ali jamal to do something. or like a delivery man they give specific instructions to or even maybe local groups or events that can be manipulated into appearing to be to a paranoid ralph a group of alyawgs descending upon him?  i dont think he thought through his master plan of summarily executing anyone eating corn cob very well as shocking as that may be.

edit also before any fucking spergy ass aylawg asks no dont try and get some unsuspecting bystander shot at guntamania, yes itll cause a ton of juicy drama, yes youll impact the very history of the site and go down in history as an anonymous immortal who brought tons of fresh exciting content to generations, and yes ok you may even get a fair bit of pussy from this and people will think youre cool and sexy  and yes itd be fairly easy and risk free to do and i may not be able to think of many or any downsides and yes you could cause tons of convergences annoying the shit out of ralph runining the event even if gunt does contain his murderous rage but that doesnt make it right and i DISAVOW.

edit edit ralph youre really dense if you think that you can just kill or maim or cripple people for presenting paper work to you or for eating corn or saying youre fat.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 29, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Wait whats Ralph going to do if aylawgs just set someone up that they gave a ticket? like if you dont like joe schmo whats to stop you from saying "here man a free event ill fly you out and everything, oh during the cheering you want to throw this corncob up on stage its a tradition for this wrestling event trust me" and laughing as ralph executes their enemy? or getting their own ali jamal to do something. or like a delivery man they give specific instructions to or even maybe local groups or events that can be manipulated into appearing to be to a paranoid ralph a group of alyawgs descending upon him?  i dont think he thought through his master plan of summarily executing anyone eating corn cob very well as shocking as that may be.
> 
> edit also before any fucking spergy ass aylawg asks no dont try and get some unsuspecting bystander shot at guntamania, yes itll cause a ton of juicy drama, yes youll impact the very history of the site and go down in history as an anonymous immortal who brought tons of fresh exciting content to generations, and yes ok you may even get a fair bit of pussy from this and people will think youre cool and sexy  and yes itd be fairly easy and risk free to do and i may not be able to think of many or any downsides and yes you could cause tons of convergences annoying the shit out of ralph runining the event even if gunt does contain his murderous rage but that doesnt make it right and i DISAVOW.
> 
> edit edit ralph youre really dense if you think that you can just kill or maim or cripple people for presenting paper work to you or for eating corn or saying youre fat.


Gunt is just terrified of getting punched again. Hopefully since it's a wrestling event someone will hit him with a steel chair.


----------



## Luigi (Dec 29, 2022)

While it's funny to imagine different ways Vickers can serve Ralph, this is Vickers. I have no faith in him not fucking this up and turning an easy win into a TOTAL RALPHAMALE W


----------



## Victim2988 (Dec 29, 2022)

I have a stupid question, me organizing events decades ago when I was an university student. 
How do you manage to get an event with a ring, spectators, entertainers, security (a real one), insurance(s), a ticket service when : 
- you're a sex offender felon not living in the united states
- you have a history of events being swatted, and fights erupting in the audience
- you are directly linked to an extreme-right wing political entity involved in January the 6th events. 
- you're broke, meaning that you can't even impress people with a big payement in advance meaning that you're serious and have backup. 

I don't even understand how he will be able to book a backyard like the ones in extreme wrestling, the ones with the spike madresses and the used neon lights.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Dec 29, 2022)

Worst case scenario, we get to see some coleslaw being delivered and a swatting. There are two outraged fathers, various attention whores, political enemies, pranksters, and countless ayylawgs that all want to disrupt this event. I have faith that something cool will happen.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Dec 29, 2022)

Victim2988 said:


> I have a stupid question, me organizing events decades ago when I was an university student.
> How do you manage to get an event with a ring, spectators, entertainers, security (a real one), insurance(s), a ticket service when :
> - you're a sex offender felon not living in the united states
> - you have a history of events being swatted, and fights erupting in the audience
> ...


Well he wanted to hold an event near Atlantic City and he ended up finding a VFW in a Philly suburb. Presumably every venue that was any closer typed "Ethan Ralph" into a search engine.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Dec 29, 2022)

Balldo's Gate said:


> Well he wanted to hold an event near Atlantic City and he ended up finding a VFW in a Philly suburb. Presumably every venue that was any closer typed "Ethan Ralph" into a search engine.


The indie wrestling business isn't exactly known for its upstanding participants.  Wasn't ECW a big draw in Philly back in its day?  Plenty of white trash.


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Dec 29, 2022)

Im looking forward to this event.  I may actually go to it as it is within drivable distance. 


Are more people going now that Ralph rescheduled it?


----------



## Weird Ages (Dec 29, 2022)

Today as a result of being sick and browsing KF right before falling asleep I had a very lucid fever dream where I had infiltrated the RalphaMania.
The event was semi-successful, or at least more successful than what I imagine the real one will be, with the public numbering around 30 people. The spectators were mostly the kind white trash boomers that you'd find at a backyard wrestling event instead of regular Ralph fans.
Instead of being held at a venue the event consisted of a violent street fight between the Gunt and Chaggot in a parking lot, I remember knowing that this was was because everyone else he invited hadn't shown up.
I had snuck in by climbing a fence while the fight was still ongoing and nobody in the public seemed to mind so I tried asking them if they actually bought a ticket or if Ralph had just asked them to come in to fill in the seats and make the event look more successful than it was. I don't think I ever got an answer because the dream shifted to the fight right after. I barely remember what happened after that but it ended with Ralph winning and Chaggot lying dead or unconscious on the ground.
I then snuck back out bly climbing the same fence because I was afraid of security.

Personally I choose to bellieve this was a prophetic dream and the main event of the Ralphamania will be Ethan Ralph brutalizing Chaggot in a parking lot.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 30, 2022)

Disavow but this gay event is definitely getting swatted. I hope Ethan has the mental fortitude to inform all the local law enforcement before his fake wrasslin faggotry because swattings are real. His stupid bowling thing was swatted, he was also swatted when he was gunting around some stupid ANTIFA protest event where some faggot called in a bomb threat. We were denied potential Rage Pig vs. ANTIFA content because of these weens.


----------



## hawkisnight (Jan 2, 2023)

I got to give it to Ralph for sticking to his gun(t)s. He is the king of content. I am really looking forward to this event. 
What I am hoping to see happen at Ralphamania:

Ralph getting served on camera
Beardson getting his ass handed to him since he talked a lot of shit. Some people from Doyle camp responded and he is clearly is scared now.
Diddler Dax making another lame excuse to bail early
Bunch of alogs sneaking in AGAIN and doing harmless shenanigans


----------



## disavow (Jan 2, 2023)

12 days. Get pumped.


----------



## draggs (Jan 2, 2023)

Waiting for

THE LIGHTS HAVE GONE OUT WHAT'S GOING ON

WHO'S MUSIC IS THAT?!

OH MY GOD IT'S VICKERS AND HARRY AND ALANNA WITH STEEL CHAIRS


----------



## deeman (Jan 2, 2023)

draggs said:


> Waiting for
> 
> THE LIGHTS HAVE GONE OUT WHAT'S GOING ON
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD VICKERS GOT HIM ON HIS BACK, HE CAN'T MOOOOOVE!

HARRY IS LICKING HIS THUMB AND IS TAKING AIM! OOOOOOH MYYYYYY GOOOOOOOD!!!1


----------



## Juhlonduss (Jan 2, 2023)

Any word on what Ralph's gimmick is going to be? I hope he eschews his true-to-life "pissed off southern trash wigger" for something more outlandish, like The Guntertaker or The Pillion Dollar Man. Knowing his lazy ass, he'll probably just wear the (well) FED shirt and the cowboy hat again. Maybe he can call himself Good Ol' E.R. and come down with Bell's Palsy.


----------



## draggs (Jan 2, 2023)

deeman said:


> OH MY GOD VICKERS GOT HIM ON HIS BACK, HE CAN'T MOOOOOVE!
> 
> HARRY IS LICKING HIS THUMB AND IS TAKING AIM! OOOOOOH MYYYYYY GOOOOOOOD!!!1


THUMB OF DOOM

THUMB OF DOOM

IS THE RALPHAMALE GONNA TAP TO THE SAME MOVE HE USED ON VICKERS' DAUGHTER FAI FAI SEVERAL GUNTAMANIAS AGO?!


----------



## DancesWithGuatos (Jan 2, 2023)

Ethan is so beautiful, so sensual, so precious. I'd like to whisper love in his ear at night before licking the cove of his ear,  I'd like to tongue his anus playfully.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Jan 2, 2023)

Juhlonduss said:


> Any word on what Ralph's gimmick is going to be? I hope he eschews his true-to-life "pissed off southern trash wigger" for something more outlandish, like The Guntertaker or The Pillion Dollar Man. Knowing his lazy ass, he'll probably just wear the (well) FED shirt and the cowboy hat again. Maybe he can call himself Good Ol' E.R. and come down with Bell's Palsy.


I hope he shows up in a poncho, sombrero, fake moustache, and a shirt that says _'El Federale' ._ El Gunto Loco would be a great character.


----------



## disavow (Jan 2, 2023)

Juhlonduss said:


> Any word on what Ralph's gimmick is going to be? I hope he eschews his true-to-life "pissed off southern trash wigger" for something more outlandish, like The Guntertaker or The Pillion Dollar Man. Knowing his lazy ass, he'll probably just wear the (well) FED shirt and the cowboy hat again. Maybe he can call himself Good Ol' E.R. and come down with Bell's Palsy.


He should wear a sombrero and guayabera.
damn ninjad


----------



## Waifu Days (Jan 2, 2023)

Maybe the can book the beautiful Jim Sterling? Gross.


----------



## TEA 3HF (Jan 2, 2023)

hawkisnight said:


> I got to give it to Ralph for sticking to his gun(t)s.


No you don't, he has fucked his life to the degree that generating internet faggotry is his only viable means of gaining an income.
Via
Being a convicted felon
Not finishing any form of useful education and the networking that goes with it
Managing to grift 50k for it to rot away in a bank account before being liquidated by a cascade of horrendous decisions
Alienating just about ANY potential employers by doing all of this stupidity extremely online

Being a gas attendant at a service stop along 95 in Jersey would be an upgrade for him. Sticking to his gunts is all he has left.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 2, 2023)

Juhlonduss said:


> Any word on what Ralph's gimmick is going to be? I hope he eschews his true-to-life "pissed off southern trash wigger" for something more outlandish, like The Guntertaker or The Pillion Dollar Man. Knowing his lazy ass, he'll probably just wear the (well) FED shirt and the cowboy hat again. Maybe he can call himself Good Ol' E.R. and come down with Bell's Palsy.


Ralph is going to pull a Scott Hall and no show the event.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 2, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> Disavow but this gay event is definitely getting swatted. I hope Ethan has the mental fortitude to inform all the local law enforcement before his fake wrasslin faggotry because swattings are real. His stupid bowling thing was swatted, he was also swatted when he was gunting around some stupid ANTIFA protest event where some faggot called in a bomb threat. We were denied potential Rage Pig vs. ANTIFA content because of these weens.


oh wait how does being swatted mix with armed guards? because if ethan isnt bullshitting if the cops show up theyre going to see a compound filled with thugs carrying and threatening people for eating corn 



Weird Ages said:


> Today as a result of being sick and browsing KF right before falling asleep I had a very lucid fever dream where I had infiltrated the RalphaMania.
> The event was semi-successful, or at least more successful than what I imagine the real one will be, with the public numbering around 30 people. The spectators were mostly the kind white trash boomers that you'd find at a backyard wrestling event instead of regular Ralph fans.
> Instead of being held at a venue the event consisted of a violent street fight between the Gunt and Chaggot in a parking lot, I remember knowing that this was was because everyone else he invited hadn't shown up.
> I had snuck in by climbing a fence while the fight was still ongoing and nobody in the public seemed to mind so I tried asking them if they actually bought a ticket or if Ralph had just asked them to come in to fill in the seats and make the event look more successful than it was. I don't think I ever got an answer because the dream shifted to the fight right after. I barely remember what happened after that but it ended with Ralph winning and Chaggot lying dead or unconscious on the ground.
> ...


thatd be a fucking redemption arc for the ages, fuck man ethan should actually do this, he can cobble a broken cheap looking belt like a hardcore themed title even like wwe and others had. just put some duct tape on it and right "HARDCORE" or something and its shittiness will actually help its theme.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 2, 2023)

If Ralph had a sense of humor he'd get one of his gunthuffers like Avon or Bibble to dress up like Metokur and wrassle them.


----------



## .iota. (Jan 2, 2023)

MeltyTW said:


> threatening people for eating corn



please, please, please let a street vendor selling elotes show up outside the venue!


----------



## Pootella (Jan 2, 2023)

Ralph should have Meigh wrestle her uncle: the winner gets to molest the loser.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jan 2, 2023)

Please Ralph. You know you want to.


----------



## LiquidChrisRespecter (Jan 2, 2023)

I can't wait to see the auxiliary wrasslin' belt.

Maybe he'll repurpose the bowling trophy!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 2, 2023)

Pootella said:


> Ralph should have Meigh wrestle her uncle: the winner gets to molest the loser.


Thanks to Ralph no Pantsu gets to be known as a loli-loving uncle fucker.  Now Ralph has to worry that both a troon and uncle were far more impressive dicks than the Memphis micro.  

It’s amazing Ralph would even mention her accusing someone of rape since she proved she would throw around rape accusations to get her ass out of a bind because she told people Ralph raped her the first time she got gunted and Digitroon’s found them humping in a car.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 2, 2023)

Beavis said:


> Ralph is going to pull a Scott Hall and no show the event.


That is a distinct possibility.

Sure hope no one brings a bunch of pill-bottle rattlers and passes them out to the crowd.

That'd be awful.


----------



## Waifu Days (Jan 3, 2023)

Where Ethan goes, an enormous amount of unplanned violence follows. I giggle to myself imagining a bunch of local Jersey Boys attending thinking they were going to watch a JAPW show, seeing Ralph's train wreck mud show, and beating the entire sector up enraged.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jan 3, 2023)

So is Ralph hiring local indie wrestlers for his show or will he have random internet speds go at it? The latter is can only end in disaster because, and I can't believe that I have to point this out to a grown ass man, wrestling is SCRIPTED. No matter how real it may look, wrestling is for the most part two people cooperating with each other to try to tell a story in the ring. They talk to each other before and during the match, cuing each other on what spot to do next or where they need. This is done to they can avoid potentially injuring each other for real.


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Jan 3, 2023)

I think he has one single yardtard. Honestly, he's only announced one single match with Beansoy Queerly as the special ref. Now I'm not saying I hope someone gets seriously injured during the event, but if it does happen, I wouldn't be sad if it was Beansoy or Chaggot.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 3, 2023)

LiquidChrisRespecter said:


> I can't wait to see the auxiliary wrasslin' belt.
> 
> Maybe he'll repurpose the bowling trophy!


There are few things Ralph loves more than that trophy, he would never give it away.  He values it more than his dead mother's ashes.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Jan 3, 2023)

The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 3, 2023)

Mr. Manchester said:


> There are few things Ralph loves more than that trophy, he would never give it away.  He values it more than his dead mother's ashes.


As he showed by taking the trophy South of the border to Casa de Gunt while leaving Sandra's ashes with Harry.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491


Doug is hurting this hard for views? Bigly sad.


----------



## Etrian Autistry (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491


Theres no way this is fucking real, what is the context for him calling out the hog?


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Jan 3, 2023)

Burd Turglar said:


> Doug is hurting this hard for views? Bigly sad.





Etrian Autistry said:


> Theres no way this is fucking real, what is the context for him calling out the hog?


I'm 90% sure that someone just paid him $50 to say whatever as part of a promotion he's doing right now, but I'm also really hoping for that 10% he's serious and will show up to Guntamania.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 3, 2023)

MeltyTW said:


> oh wait how does being swatted mix with armed guards? because if ethan isnt bullshitting if the cops show up theyre going to see a compound filled with thugs carrying and threatening people for eating corn


I doubt he's hiring armed security for such a loathesome non-event boring goyslop fake internet wrassle thing. He's just bluffing, he's still scorned over that garbage $1806.80 fake plastic belt Harry misplaced. 

I thought he was going to get the cops involved to "arrest him", huh? So is Harry in jail yet?


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

Pootella said:


> Ralph should have Meigh wrestle her uncle: the winner gets to molest the loser.


What a trashy thing to say. Having a laugh at * some* of Ralph's (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him) antics is understandable to a degree but do you think you're really any better than him when you say things like this? He's trying to promote a legitimate wrasslin' event and you think it's a proportionate response to make fun of his wife's trauma?


----------



## byuu (Jan 3, 2023)

Etrian Autistry said:


> Theres no way this is fucking real, what is the context for him calling out the hog?


See that little "cameo" watermark? How about you google what service that is, nigger.


----------



## sassblassted (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491






I mean, if it fools retards on kiwifarms, maybe it'll fool the guntlord himself?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 3, 2023)

I bet Ralph will still be pissed because he called him gunt for $50 dollars.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Jan 3, 2023)

The writers are getting lazy
But then again, i could not come up with this stuff so i guess i give them kudos for making me react with "wtf".


----------



## literalwho? (Jan 3, 2023)

sassblassted said:


> View attachment 4186659
> 
> I mean, if it fools retards on kiwifarms, maybe it'll fool the guntlord himself?



No fucking way he disabled video bookings after releasing the one about Ralph.  

Alright champs, who payed 50 bucks for the cameo video?


----------



## not william stenchever (Jan 3, 2023)

Whoever spent that 50 bucks at least made me smile. Thanks for the laughs whoever it was


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> What a trashy thing to say. Having a laugh at * some* of Ralph's (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him) antics is understandable to a degree but do you think you're really any better than him when you say things like this? He's trying to promote a legitimate wrasslin' event and you think it's a proportionate response to make fun of his wife's trauma?


Pretty generous of Ralph to include Pantsu getting molested by her uncle part of his wrasslin story arc. May really wanted to be a part of the Killstream and this was a nice gesture after Rozy ruined fake wedding at a strip mall bowling alley. Ralph really made the entire Morris family feel included in the grand Gunt tradition of ritual public humiliation for a few clicks. Nothing bonds white trash family like public incest accusations. Uncle Morris must feel like real West Memphis kin to Ethan now.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Pretty generous of Ralph to include Pantsu getting molested by her uncle part of his wrasslin story arc. May really wanted to be a part of the Killstream and this was a nice gesture after Rozy ruined fake wedding at a strip mall bowling alley. Ralph really made the entire Morris family feel included in the grand Gunt tradition of ritual public humiliation for a few clicks. Nothing bonds white trash family like public incest accusations. Uncle Morris must feel like real West Memphis kin to Ethan now.


The entire Morris family (with the exception of Pantsu) deserves what they get. Her dad wants to act like he's concerned about her health and well being now but where was he when she was being manipulated by that tranny? 
Was he there to swoop in and provide a safe place for her to go after the abduction incident? 
Hell no. It's just more moralfagging and concern trolling from the usual suspects when they should be putting the majority of the blame on her father.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> The entire Morris family (with the exception of Pantsu) deserves what they get. Her dad wants to act like he's concerned about her health and well being now but where was he when she was being manipulated by that tranny?
> Was he there to swoop in and provide a safe place for her to go after the abduction incident?
> Hell no. It's just more moralfagging and concern trolling from the usual suspects when they should be putting the majority of the blame on her father.


1. She's an adult and 2. She's a paedophile. 
So no, she deserves it, her family doesn't. It's not their duty to shield their adult daughter.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> 1. She's an adult and 2. She's a paedophile.
> So no, she deserves it, her family doesn't. It's not their duty to shield their adult daughter.


Spoken like someone whose kids only end up down the shower drain. They don't stop being your children at 18. You don't get to just stand there and shrug at bad shit happening to your family just because they've reached the age of majority


----------



## Toilet Duck (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> I'm 90% sure that someone just paid him $50 to say whatever as part of a promotion he's doing right now, but I'm also really hoping for that 10% he's serious and will show up to Guntamania.


it was definitely a 'pay to say' donation. The final thing Doug says is "build that wall'", which is in reference to an OneyPlays joke..


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Spoken like someone whose kids only end up down the shower drain. They don't stop being your children at 18. You don't get to just stand there and shrug at bad shit happening to your family just because they've reached the age of majority


If you’re so concerned about PedoParty’s ‘trauma’ maybe go ask Ralph why he chose to exploit her ‘trauma’ for reasons (like he always does) against her own father on Twitter dot com like a giant fucking weirdo.  Isn’t that her story to tell? Why fling her trauma at her dad?  Why do it when Ralph happens to be upset with Harry about his property he abandoned?  And most importantly, why would you take anything Ralph or Amanda says at face value?  She accuses every male in her vicinity of rape or abuse.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> If you’re so concerned about PedoParty’s ‘trauma’ maybe go ask Ralph why he chose to exploit her ‘trauma’ for reasons (like he always does) against her own father on Twitter dot com like a giant fucking weirdo.  Isn’t that her story to tell? Why fling her trauma at her dad?  Why do it when Ralph happens to be upset with Harry about his property he abandoned?  And most importantly, why would you take anything Ralph or Amanda says at face value?  She accuses every male in her vicinity of rape or abuse.


He clearly tried to bite his tongue as long as possible but when someone who has outright declared themselves to be your enemy keeps launching attack after attack from a position of moral superiority, aren't you at a point obligated to remind them and the listening public what the actual facts are?
I've never said Ralph (MMBUH) is perfect but I think he made the right call. Mr Harry "Let It Happen" Morris has lost the high ground and now that he's destroyed Ralph's (MMBUH) property, he hasn't got to much left to do but cry into his NASCAR mug every morning that he has to wake up knowing how deeply he failed not just as a parent but as a man.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jan 3, 2023)

not william stenchever said:


> Whoever spent that 50 bucks at least made me smile. Thanks for the laughs whoever it was


The BUILD THAT WALL at the end was so perfect.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Spoken like someone whose kids only end up down the shower drain. They don't stop being your children at 18. You don't get to just stand there and shrug at bad shit happening to your family just because they've reached the age of majority


Yeah, nah, depends. 
Paedophile? Go to Hell. 

She's a free agent, if she didn't bail after Ethan's drunken antics, it's on her. That's not victim blaming as she also tried to groom Alice into a threesome, she's in on it. 

So what are your suggestions? Harry should rent a militia and abduct the paedophilic stallion from her boyfriend's Mexican Airbnb hovel? What is Harry and his wife supposed to do with a grown woman nearing the age of 30?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> The entire Morris family (with the exception of Pantsu) deserves what they get. Her dad wants to act like he's concerned about her health and well being now but where was he when she was being manipulated by that tranny?
> Was he there to swoop in and provide a safe place for her to go after the abduction incident?
> Hell no. It's just more moralfagging and concern trolling from the usual suspects when they should be putting the majority of the blame on her father.


I'm sorry but why does her family deserve what they get but not Pantsu?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jan 3, 2023)

byuu said:


> See that little "cameo" watermark? How about you google what service that is, nigger.


I was just listening to it on mobile and didn't know it was just a cameo but that makes sense. It also makes sense to me that if Doug is desperate enough to do 50$ cameos, he's desperate enough to show up to guntomania.


----------



## byuu (Jan 3, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> So what are your suggestions? Harry should rent a militia and abduct the paedophilic stallion from her boyfriend's Mexican Airbnb hovel? What is Harry and his wife supposed to do with a grown woman nearing the age of 30?


Least they could do is punch Ralph and film it.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> Yeah, nah, depends.
> Paedophile? Go to Hell.
> 
> She's a free agent, if she didn't bail after Ethan's drunken antics, it's on her. That's not victim blaming as she also tried to groom Alice into a threesome, she's in on it.
> ...


Well there's my point. We're well past the point where Harry's interference could be considered genuine concern for Amanda. If he wanted to "correct course" it should have been years ago. At this point it's clearly just a personal vendetta against Ralph (MMBUH) dressed up as moralfagging.
At least now she has the strong male role model she always wanted, instead of a freak in a dress or the father who allowed her to be harmed and then covered for the real victimizer in this whole situation


----------



## deeman (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> He clearly tried to bite his tongue as long as possible but when someone who has outright declared themselves to be your enemy keeps launching attack after attack from a position of moral superiority, aren't you at a point obligated to remind them and the listening public what the actual facts are?


This is why no one likes you, Jesus.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> He clearly tried to bite his tongue as long as possible but when someone who has outright declared themselves to be your enemy keeps launching attack after attack from a position of moral superiority, aren't you at a point obligated to remind them and the listening public what the actual facts are?
> I've never said Ralph (MMBUH) is perfect but I think he made the right call. Mr Harry "Let It Happen" Morris has lost the high ground and now that he's destroyed Ralph's (MMBUH) property, he hasn't got to much left to do but cry into his NASCAR mug every morning that he has to wake up knowing how deeply he failed not just as a parent but as a man.


The retarded ironic gunt guarding can be fine but defending the pedo horse and this nonsense was just too much. 
Gimmick has been done much better before and at this point it's just beating a dead Neigh horse 1/10


----------



## BeanRespecter (Jan 3, 2023)

Hasn't Morris posted enough proof to show he's opened his home to her countless times but she wants to clout chase in 'this sektur' so she roped fai fai into a threesome with ralph and has continued this behavior. 

Morris has been offering help to escape the bog hog for years now.


----------



## King Bradley (Jan 3, 2023)

sassblassted said:


> View attachment 4186659
> 
> I mean, if it fools retards on kiwifarms, maybe it'll fool the guntlord himself?


It wouldn't be that hard to do. All someone needs to do is crop out cameo at the bottom and send it to him. But then again with Ralph's eyes he probably wouldn't notice it.


----------



## Xe-Hulk: Atrooney at Law (Jan 3, 2023)

While the video itself is pretty funny, a moderator needs to change the Community Happenings post to not be so misleading.  I'm glad Dog Walker found his calling.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491


Cameo is too powerful of a platform. It's been used against Patrick and and Rachel Dolezal


----------



## Xe-Hulk: Atrooney at Law (Jan 3, 2023)

Johnny Salami said:


> Cameo is too powerful of a platform. It's been used against Patrick and and Rachel Dolezal


and the DSP trolls whaled out for a bunch of WWE stars to make fun of Phil for dropping $100k+ on the WWE Champions mobile game.

The only funny troll Cameo I've seen is the Norm MacDonald Fatrick one:


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm hoping to have bingo cards made by this weekend so we can all have some fun watching guntamania. Squares will include
- Ralph gets served
- "Fan" attacks Ralph
- May escapes
- Chaggot unsuccessfully shills his shitty social media.


----------



## PlaguePuppy (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Well there's my point. We're well past the point where Harry's interference could be considered genuine concern for Amanda. If he wanted to "correct course" it should have been years ago. At this point it's clearly just a personal vendetta against Ralph (MMBUH) dressed up as moralfagging.
> At least now she has the strong male role model she always wanted, instead of a freak in a dress or the father who allowed her to be harmed and then covered for the real victimizer in this whole situation


"strong male role model?" 
What kind of glue, or Draino dust, are you sniffing? In what fucking upside down backwards bizarro dimension is someone like Ethan Ralph described using the words "strong" "male" and "role model"? And you used them all together in a sentence? Are all gunt guards just fecking retards?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 3, 2023)

Xe-Hulk: Atrooney at Law said:


> and the DSP trolls whaled out for a bunch of WWE stars to make fun of Phil for dropping $100k+ on the WWE Champions mobile game.
> 
> The only funny troll Cameo I've seen is the Norm MacDonald Fatrick one:


I'm still holding out hope that it being payed for is a facade and Doug "Mr nostalgic" walker just cold cocks him out of nowhere as his themesong hits, he can even review it with skit reenactments


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> At least now she has the strong male role model she always wanted, instead of a freak in a dress or the father who allowed her to be harmed and then covered for the real victimizer in this whole situation


Are you @Neo_Portugal?


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

PlaguePuppy said:


> "strong male role model?"
> What kind of glue, or Draino dust, are you sniffing? In what fucking upside down backwards bizarro dimension is someone like Ethan Ralph described using the words "strong" "male" and "role model"? And you used them all together in a sentence? Are all gunt guards just fecking retards?


>attacked constantly by mentally ill stalkers
>does not give up on his dreams tho
This is strength and anyone not delusional with hate would agree.

>fist fights with anyone stupid enough to talk the bullshit IRL
I don't consider this a feminine trait.

>the head of his household
This makes him a role model in and of itself.

Idk bro, if you stop trying to moralize your desire to fuck with strangers online and look at Ralph (MMBUH) objectively, I think you'd see this is an apt description. You can dislike him or the things he does without completely losing your grip on reality and yet you choose to live like this


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491


Has-Been vs. Never-Had


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Spoken like someone whose kids only end up down the shower drain. They don't stop being your children at 18. You don't get to just stand there and shrug at bad shit happening to your family just because they've reached the age of majority


Are you May’s new alt? Harry moved and set May up in a new place after she cheated on Digitroon. He put May up for two weeks last Christmas while Gunt tried to woo Alice in Vegas, her mom drove down while Gunt was off in Vegas to take care of her, Pantsu gave birth to and stayed with Harry for the first weeks of Rozy’s birth, he was ready to immediately drive to AC to pick her up when gambling Gunt had a meltdown, she and Rozy lived with him for a month this summer while Gunt hid from process servers. Harry was there when she got her useless degree at a ceremony, with her sister and boyfriend caring for Rozy. Harry hasn’t shrugged but has faithfully stood by and provided stability and resources while May tries her best to ruin her life. 

She’s an adult and can keep being a total retard making bad choices. I think the only problem has been Harry has repeatedly enabled her retard behavior by providing a constant safety net instead of letting her totally fall on her face….which is why she didn’t stop the dumb shit after Digibro and went on to Ralph.  It got more difficult to show some tough love thanks to May getting knocked up because then Harry had to worry about an infant, instead of just May. 

I do think Harry is washing his hands of any enabling now and know he’s just got to stand back and wait for May to realize she needs to gtfo of the Guntiverse for good.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Are you May’s new alt? Harry moved and set May up in a new place after she cheated on Digitroon. blah blah blah.


Have you ever had a moment of clarity and realized all of that shit you just rambled off from the top of your head is about a total stranger that has no impact on your life? That's rather unhinged of you.
It's so bizarre that you people will defend anyone as long as they're engaged with fucking with Ralph (MMBUH).


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> >attacked constantly by mentally ill stalkers
> >does not give up on his dreams tho
> This is strength and anyone not delusional with hate would agree.


>has been attacking people on the internet for almost 10 years, cries when it's done to him
>his dream to be some shit tier internet knockoff of howard stern. lol gay
This shows mental weakness, kind of like how his low impulse control is expressed through his obesity. 


Guntichrist said:


> >fist fights with anyone stupid enough to talk the bullshit IRL
> I don't consider this a feminine trait.


>has never won a fight.


>holds a woman's bag as he's being beaten.
Very feminine behavior.


Guntichrist said:


> >the head of his household
> This makes him a role model in and of itself.


>lives in a mexican air bnb cause he's too broke to live in America
A role model for the lowest in society.


----------



## Shush (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> >attacked constantly by mentally ill stalkers
> >does not give up on his dreams tho
> This is strength and anyone not delusional with hate would agree.


My brother in Christ, I'm with you.  All these faggots shitting up the thread with nonsense when we're only *11 days* away from Ralphamania!

It is worrisome though that we haven't seen any promotional artwork with the event to end all events right around the corner.  I bet that soon-to-be snake Michael Sisco has squandered the Ralphmania budget.  If so, i'd like to offer a piece, free-of-charge.


----------



## disavow (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> >attacked constantly by mentally ill stalkers
> >does not give up on his dreams tho
> This is strength and anyone not delusional with hate would agree.


ngl this is why people love Ralph (everyone who posts here loves Ralph ... but with varying degrees of irony.)


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491


That's a quality cameo.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

disavow said:


> ngl this is why people love Ralph (everyone who posts here loves Ralph ... but with varying degrees of irony.)


Overall I agree. Some people are literally delusional with anger though. Like the spergs hoping he violates probation because they think that means he's going to the peepeepoopoo rape dungeon (big bubba huhuhuh).
They want to kill the show for everyone because they think Ralph (MMBUH) sitting on a bunk, eating Lil Debbies and gambling packs of ramen on sports with the Wood Pile for 4 months is somehow a righteous punishment for something that shouldn't have even been a crime in the first place.
Love him or hate him, he belongs out here in the world, making his paper and providing entertainment for all.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Jan 3, 2023)

disavow said:


> ngl this is why people love Ralph (everyone who posts here loves Ralph ... but with varying degrees of irony.)


Speak for yourself, I personally can’t abide the googly eyed rapist cunt. I spit on his name and hope the corrugated iron roof of his Mexican shack caves in and bludgeons him into a higher state of retardation. Coward.


----------



## Jump (Jan 3, 2023)

link


----------



## disavow (Jan 3, 2023)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> Speak for yourself, I personally can’t abide the googly eyed rapist cunt. I spit on his name and hope the corrugated iron roof of his Mexican shack caves in and bludgeons him into a higher state of retardation. Coward.


So you love hating him.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 3, 2023)

disavow said:


> ngl this is why people love Ralph (everyone who posts here loves Ralph ... but with varying degrees of irony.)





disavow said:


> So you love hating him.


Ralph is only as good as his last meltdown. If anything, people enjoy the spectacle of his tragic life. No one loves him now that Sandra's gone. It's actually kind of sad.


----------



## PlaguePuppy (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> >attacked constantly by mentally ill stalkers
> >does not give up on his dreams tho
> This is strength and anyone not delusional with hate would agree.
> 
> ...


Feminine behavior was him going full Karen and contacting the aquarium HR to get that dude fired for knowing May and exposing her here.
Loses fist fights to teenage prostitutes and their pimp, a dude who looked like a LOTR dwarf, a woman and her troon friends, and a guy who called him "Rape it Ralph" ( and these are only the fights with video/photographic evidence)
Head of household? He supposedly has a fat bank account yet rents mold infested crack shacks in a 3rd world country to hide from process servers and people leaving corn and diapers on his front porch. 
lol. Lmao even.


----------



## Waifu Days (Jan 3, 2023)

Is this evidence of interest or were these giveaways?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jan 3, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Well there's my point. We're well past the point where Harry's interference could be considered genuine concern for Amanda. If he wanted to "correct course" it should have been years ago. At this point it's clearly just a personal vendetta against Ralph (MMBUH) dressed up as moralfagging.
> At least now she has the strong male role model she always wanted, instead of a freak in a dress or the father who allowed her to be harmed and then covered for the real victimizer in this whole situation


Hi, Ralph.

You must really like us to wanna talk to us so much.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jan 3, 2023)

deeman said:


> This is why no one likes you, Jesus.


*Ralph


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 3, 2023)

Waifu Days said:


> View attachment 4188539
> Is this evidence of interest or were these giveaways?


well we know the "+ shirt" is a lie


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Jan 3, 2023)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> well we know the "+ shirt" is a lie


Not true. Ticket purchasers are actually still entitled to a Ralphamania shirt. 

They merely have to pick it up themselves from a Rochester-area dump.

Some digging required.


----------



## namvata (Jan 3, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.


audibly laughed my ass off when he screamed "BUILD THAT WALL!"


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jan 3, 2023)

Waifu Days said:


> View attachment 4188539
> Is this evidence of interest or were these giveaways?


 Premium seating? What exactly does that intel? Does that mean that you get the extra nice folding chair to lounge on as you watch people you don't know pretend to fight each other?


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 3, 2023)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Hi, Ralph.
> 
> You must really like us to wanna talk to us so much.


I know in your world of non-stop gay ops and back stabbing it's hard to believe that someone is being genuine, but I'm not Ralph (MMBUH) or anyone he's ever met. 
I'm merely a fan of the Killstream who is tired of the terrible takes being regurgitated ad nauseam. 
I'm especially tired of the moralizing. Just say you're a sociopath and you think Ralph (MMBUH) is a fly you can pluck the wings off of.  While that's still deranged I could at least respect the honesty


----------



## Scout Trooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Hi, Ralph.
> 
> You must really like us to wanna talk to us so much.


What are you up to tonight?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jan 3, 2023)

Scout Trooper said:


> What are you up to tonight?


Nawt a whole lawt!


----------



## Calefactorite (Jan 4, 2023)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Nawt a whole lawt!


Hi Ralph! I bet you can't get your horse pregnant again before the totally real wedding in two weeks. Only a real man could do that.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> >the head of his household
> This makes him a role model in and of itself.


He abandoned his forever fiance and newborn immediately after the kid was birthed to go get beat up in a foreign country. He leaves the fiance and child in Mexico without food or money so he can go gunt around with hookers. 
He carries a purse.
He is not a real man.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 4, 2023)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> He abandoned his forever fiance and newborn immediately after the kid was birthed to go get beat up in a foreign country. He leaves the fiance and child in Mexico without food or money so he can go gunt around with hookers.
> He carries a purse.
> He is not a real man.


A catboy commenting on manhood? Kiwi Farms might be wrong about a lot of shit said about Ralph (MMBUH) but they're not wrong about your faggoty "movement" (Read: E-celeb cult). Nick literally got caught looking at tranny porn in the exact same way Alex Jones did. 
Eventually Ralph (MMBUH) is going to go separate ways from Anal First and your biggest draw is going to be an aging twink and fucking Beardson lol


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jan 4, 2023)

Had some time tonight, so made the bingo cards. It should be pretty easy to get bingo. Click the link to get one of the random cards that can be played right in the link or use MSpaint yourself!









						Virtual bingo card
					

Play virtual bingo with your friends for free on any device.



					mfbc.us


----------



## Niggergante (Jan 4, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491


I died at the build the wall. What a cool dude.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Jan 4, 2023)

Usually I judge people who spend money for online shit, but this is the first time I'll pretend I don't know that $50 was spent for that.


----------



## Keranu (Jan 4, 2023)

draggs said:


> Waiting for
> 
> THE LIGHTS HAVE GONE OUT WHAT'S GOING ON
> 
> ...


I thought you were gonna say Ralph walking (waddling) to the ring with tuba music.


----------



## Reversal (Jan 4, 2023)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Premium seating? What exactly does that intel? Does that mean that you get the extra nice folding chair to lounge on as you watch people you don't know pretend to fight each other?


General admission doesn't come with a chair. You either have to stand or sit on the floor. Any chair is premium compared to the floor!


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jan 4, 2023)

Reversal said:


> General admission doesn't come with a chair. You either have to stand or sit on the floor. Any chair is premium compared to the floor!


Sounds delightful.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Jan 4, 2023)

When I heard Nostalgia Critic had a cameo about him I didn't expect it to be this funny, I'm surprised he actually was down to roast him like that. 

Ralph and Doug are like complete opposite lolcows so the cross over is really funny. Doug laughed along with the memes, for example "build that wall", and Ralph is just the biggest fattest, stick in the mud that'll create lifelong enemies out of people that laugh when he farts. Makes me respect Doug for not being Ralph.

Doug: 1 - Ralph: 0


----------



## MuppetSlaughter (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Well there's my point. We're well past the point where Harry's interference could be considered genuine concern for Amanda. If he wanted to "correct course" it should have been years ago. At this point it's clearly just a personal vendetta against Ralph (MMBUH) dressed up as moralfagging.
> At least now she has the strong male role model she always wanted, instead of a freak in a dress or the father who allowed her to be harmed and then covered for the real victimizer in this whole situation


You type all these words yet say nothing. Be funny new fag, and lay off the Soy latte's.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Have you ever had a moment of clarity and realized all of that shit you just rambled off from the top of your head is about a total stranger that has no impact on your life? That's rather unhinged of you.
> It's so bizarre that you people will defend anyone as long as they're engaged with fucking with Ralph (MMBUH).


Dude you watch the KS and joined this forum to vigorously and specifically defend Ethan Ralph (if you aren’t him). I enjoy watching an array of retard lolcows and only started paying attention to Gunt when he became a god-tier lolcow. I pay no attention to Ralph when he’s not angling for lolcow of the year by reaching new heights of dumb wiggerdom.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> I know in your world of non-stop gay ops and back stabbing it's hard to believe that someone is being genuine, but I'm not Ralph (MMBUH) or anyone he's ever met.
> I'm merely a fan of the Killstream who is tired of the terrible takes being regurgitated ad nauseam.
> I'm especially tired of the moralizing. Just say you're a sociopath and you think Ralph (MMBUH) is a fly you can pluck the wings off of.  While that's still deranged I could at least respect the honesty


My “world”?  What do you know about my “world”?  If you haven’t trotted yer ass up to Cornville to see me facetaface then you don’t know a thing about my “world”.

As far as “backstabbing”, I know all about that.  I wasted 5 years of my life on the Internet, talkin’ to girls I thought I could trawst!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> A catboy commenting on manhood? Kiwi Farms might be wrong about a lot of shit said about Ralph (MMBUH) but they're not wrong about your faggoty "movement" (Read: E-celeb cult). Nick literally got caught looking at tranny porn in the exact same way Alex Jones did.
> Eventually Ralph (MMBUH) is going to go separate ways from Anal First and your biggest draw is going to be an aging twink and fucking Beardson lol


What have I presented that makes you think I follow Fuentes (Ralph's boss)???
You're coping and desperately deflecting gunthuffer.
The majority of Ralph's audience is incellitory AF homos that seal clap whenever Ralph rants about bishes snd hoars. DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME WHORE!? I'LL TELL YOU TO YOUR FACE YOU'RE A WHORE!


----------



## MuppetSlaughter (Jan 4, 2023)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Had some time tonight, so made the bingo cards. It should be pretty easy to get bingo. Click the link to get one of the random cards that can be played right in the link or use MSpaint yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT MINE AND I NEED TWO MORE SQUARES TO WIN! ONLY 4 DAYS INTO THE NEW YEAR!


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> A catboy commenting on manhood? Kiwi Farms might be wrong about a lot of shit said about Ralph (MMBUH) but they're not wrong about your faggoty "movement" (Read: E-celeb cult). Nick literally got caught looking at tranny porn in the exact same way Alex Jones did.
> Eventually Ralph (MMBUH) is going to go separate ways from Anal First and your biggest draw is going to be an aging twink and fucking Beardson lol


What the fuck is this gay ass (MMBUH) shit?  Are you trying not to say Ralph's name in vain or something?  Could you possibly suck his gunt any harder? 

Faggot.


----------



## Guntichrist (Jan 4, 2023)

LadiosSopp said:


> What the fuck is this gay ass (MMBUH) shit?  Are you trying not to say Ralph's name in vain or something?  Could you possibly suck his gunt any harder?
> 
> Faggot.


I do it out of respect for Ralph (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him)


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> >attacked constantly by mentally ill stalkers
> >does not give up on his dreams tho
> This is strength and anyone not delusional with hate would agree.
> 
> ...



You are a colossal faggot and you are wrong in these points:

> Any “attacks” are with ammunition provided by - and with plenty of prior provocation from - the hog himself.

> His dreams are literally to ape Dick Masterson at every step not realising it’s a character hammed up for Patreon bux. If that means sucking on a big black dick of a cheap Costco cigar whilst hollerin about wimmen whilst his partner, ex partner and children try to eak a meagre existence from his table scraps then his dreams aren’t worth shit.

> Ralph has never thrown a punch in his life except against women who get too mouthy or challenge his fragile ego (police officers, ex girlfriends, horses). The moment a legit big boy conflict happens he gets tipped onto the ground like a fucking baby. The only reason he squares up in the first place is because of his stupid wigger survival instinct to not be bitchmade on camera, so it’s literally making a choice of exactly how badly he can afford to lose and getting his wet brain ricocheted inside his head because he’s already so retarded he can proportionally afford a bit more to be slapped on top.

> He doesn’t have a household you giant fucking cretin


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 4, 2023)

Ralphamania is THE MOST anticipated event of the year! Congrats Ralph!

We’re all excited to see how you fuck it up. My best guess is a moment of poorly constructed wrasslin ring results in a spinal injury, cops get called twice, Dax no shows, and Vickers gets his papers served (resulting in Ralph getting another moment where he’s kicking a man while he’s held down). I look forward to the same shitshow of the bowling tournament where everything is set up last minute, a camera pointed at a wall far away, a sperg doxing himself, and Ralph high as fuck off cocaine.


----------



## Thorndyke Special (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> I do it out of respect for Ralph (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him)



I wasn't completely convinced it was just a shitty troll until he explained the MMBUH. Damn, I was kind of hoping he was just that retarded. A real shame.

@Guntichrist this bland guntguard troll has been done far better and beaten into the ground: you need to be a bit more subtle next time. Please come up with something clever and try again.


----------



## draggs (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Well there's my point. We're well past the point where Harry's interference could be considered genuine concern for Amanda. If he wanted to "correct course" it should have been years ago. At this point it's clearly just a personal vendetta against Ralph (MMBUH) dressed up as moralfagging.
> At least now she has the strong male role model she always wanted, instead of a freak in a dress or the father who allowed her to be harmed and then covered for the real victimizer in this whole situation


You talk like a fag and your shit's all retarded


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> I do it out of respect for Ralph (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him)


If you’re going to act retarded at least be funny


----------



## heathercho (Jan 4, 2023)

So...
What are the odds that Ralphamania doesn't go ahead?


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 4, 2023)

heathercho said:


> So...
> What are the odds that Ralphamania doesn't go ahead?


I'd give it 50/50.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> I do it out of respect for Ralph (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him)


I have never seen someone cucked without their partner fucking someone else yet here we are. Jesus.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> Have you ever had a moment of clarity and realized all of that shit you just rambled off from the top of your head is about a total stranger that has no impact on your life? That's rather unhinged of you.
> It's so bizarre that you people will defend anyone as long as they're engaged with fucking with Ralph (MMBUH).


Ralph is to being fat and having AIDS what Napoleon was to post Revolution France, so yeah, his necessary alogging will see strange bedfellows as we approach Waterheadloo aka The Final Guntdown


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> I do it out of respect for Ralph (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him)


This has to be the gayest gimmick I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> >attacked constantly by mentally ill stalkers
> >does not give up on his dreams tho
> This is strength and anyone not delusional with hate would agree.


Ralph fled the country his daddy gave him, in an effort to avoid paying child support for the bastard son he sired on an 18 whom he'd previously cheated on and leaked their sex tape to own the ayylawgs


Guntichrist said:


> >fist fights with anyone stupid enough to talk the bullshit IRL
> I don't consider this a feminine trait.


Ralph refused to fight andywarksi, fled from trannies who he started on and fled from ip2 streamers in vegas becuase they were playing songs that upset him


Guntichrist said:


> the head of his household
> This makes him a role model in and of itself.


Ralph lived with his mom until a year~ before she died and abused her. All of his exes, excluding Nora who he paid off, have revealed more details about his sordid life and have been engaged in some legal challenge(s) against him.
Ralph also can't legally say Adriene Blair and is constantly reacting to what people on the internet say about him. Ralph isn't the master of his own life, let alone his household.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jan 4, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> The Nostalgia Critic  has challenged Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186491


DOUG STANS WE STAY WINNING!


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jan 4, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> I do it out of respect for Ralph (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him)


I've seen a lot of cases of brain damage and mental illness in my time but your brand of malfunction is something special.


----------



## The Ancestor (Jan 4, 2023)

I haven’t been this excited for a shitshow since the Tonka no show


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 4, 2023)

Seeing weenies vagueposting, this event is going to be just like that gay bowling tournament fake wrassle trophy shit. He's going to have to tie two microphones up again and check his Kiwifarms threads profusely while seething and coping. "Daddy Gym" and "Josh Moon's penis" will be the co-hosts.


----------



## Cad an Hell (Jan 4, 2023)

*EDIT, His response is at the bottom

SALVO CONFIRMED OUT OF GUNAMANIA. THE RALPHAMALE BETRAYED? HOW WILL HE RESPOND!!!!!?????

Hilarious that his reasons are OPTICS. lol. Ralph eternally owned.








Archive | Tweet






Your browser is not able to display this video.





The Ralphamale responds!!







Archive |  Tweet


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Jan 4, 2023)

The Control your narrative guys better show up or Raphamania will be a dud


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 4, 2023)

Another Ralphamania L

Literal nobodies are too big for Ralph in the current year. LMAO


AltisticRight said:


> this event is going to be just like that gay bowling tournament fake wrassle trophy shit


It'll probably be the same 40 low vibration losers chain smoking to cope with the anxiety that comes with leaving their parent's basement.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jan 4, 2023)

"Eww gross he drinks piss" - man who eats shit

Another big Ralphamale W folks.


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Jan 4, 2023)

can we get a Ralph vs Salvo thread?


----------



## draggs (Jan 4, 2023)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> "Eww gross he drinks piss" - man who eats shit
> 
> Another big Ralphamale W folks.


'The guy who drinks piss doesn't want to be associated with me to protect his image' BIG RALPHAMALE TRIUMPH ENERGY


----------



## LiquidChrisRespecter (Jan 4, 2023)

This was a golden opportunity for the peepee enjoyer to meet the poopoo enjoyer

Also I thought coercing women to chug piss was based?

How sad


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jan 4, 2023)

So ten days left before Ralphamania and Ralph gets hitched to his horse forever. Will he have anyone wrestling by the time of the actual event or will he just go into the ring and give himself a trophy/belt for winning by default?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 4, 2023)

>he drinks piss 
And you eat poo, Ethan. Eatin' Ralph eating da poo poo, gross.


----------



## Rodeo Roadrunner (Jan 4, 2023)

At this rate Ralph could offer a homeless meth addict free meth and they wouldn't show up to the wrestling event.


----------



## GaryGray (Jan 4, 2023)

It makes a lot of sense why the wrestling event is happening now rather than in fall of 2022.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 4, 2023)

Wait til the cozy people start bailing on the event.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Jan 5, 2023)

Ralph is forcing all attendees to dox themselves with their ID and let him take a photo of them for blackmail/collateral.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Source: Kinocopter


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> Ralph is forcing all attendees to dox themselves with their ID and let him take a photo of them for blackmail/collateral.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196720
> ...


Nicholas J. Fuentes did that with AFPAC II.


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Jan 5, 2023)

All he's doing by demanding id is making the parking lot party more based and his wreslefaggia less fun.


----------



## GamerGateSurvivor (Jan 5, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> Nicholas J. Fuentes did that with AFPAC II.


Fuentes did it to save the FBI the trouble of having to geotag his attendees' cell phones.

Ralph's doing it because he's a scared little bitch who's afraid of getting served court papers


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm starting to doubt this event will happen.

- most of the participants have dropped out.
- the only participants remaining are literal nobodies.
- I've seen basically no promotional material
- Ralph would have to leave his mexican crack shack
- Ralph lost his toy belt
- Ralph is threatening to dox the 40 retards who bought tickets. 
- Ralph might be worried his horse will escape once she's back in America. 

I hope I'm wrong. Seeing this pathetic event go through would be funny.


----------



## LiquidChrisRespecter (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm mostly just looking forward to him pretending he never said "I'm definitely marrying her by X date" for the 3rd consecutive time and hoping nobody notices.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jan 5, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> Ralph is forcing all attendees to dox themselves with their ID and let him take a photo of them for blackmail/collateral.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196720
> ...


The event is barely over a week away and people still don't actually have their tickets?


----------



## Truly Rural (Jan 5, 2023)

Hüftpriester said:


> I'm starting to doubt this event will happen.
> 
> - Ralph would have to leave his mexican crack shack


Ralph would have to get off his fat lazy ass and for the sake of other people, not him self. This is why I've been saying for some time now I expect him to bail. It's astronomical effort for literally nothing he'd rather avoid if he can. 

Cancellations are God sent to help him frame canceling the event in what he thinks is more favorable light. The way he threatens attendees with "military grade security" humiliation rituals, dox, pics, bouncers if you happen to hold things in your hands, no refunds . . .  feels designed to encourage more cancellations from both participants and attendees. 

In the end he has to reach the point where he feels he can frame it as being sufficiently "victimized" in the situation to blame ahogs for canceling the event. In his delusional mind it won't be an L to say he was bullied into canceling it because if he is not the one to blame than that's a W in his book. He'd just pull off a DSP "I did everything right" and claim victory regardless. 

Another reason he'd HATE Guntamania to happen is that than he'd have to solve the wedding problem separately, rather than in bulk. Canceling the event would render the wedding entirely collateral damage affording him even more precious victim points he'll present as yet another Win by some twisted Gunthemical process.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Jan 5, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> View attachment 4196720
> 
> Source: Kinocopter



A crushingly cucked statement delivered with all of the energy of Beth in the Finance department who doesn't know what a taskbar is. This is a man talking about his own namesake ********LIVE EVENT EXTRAVAGANZA******** and he sounds like he's literally about to drop off into a prescription painkiller nap.

Imagine having to unironically present these draconian security measures, as a known blackmailer/information stashing scumbag who nobody has any reason to trust, who will literally get the fuck out of the country to avoid his numerous legal responsibilities and personal obligations, all to stop Podawful from getting cameras inside the event to see exactly how cringe and cucked it is. Imagine paying your hard-earned money to be treated like this by whoever this fat gunted pedophile slips 50 bucks to to man the door while he dips into Dick Masterson's coke in the shit stall.

Absolute cowardice on a scale I have never seen exhibited by any man before now.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 5, 2023)

Looking forward to the day after the event Ralph acts shocked and amazed that the alogs created this idea of Ralphamania just to troll him. Sounds like fan fiction news sir! If I Ethan Ralph ever put on a wrestling event I guarantee you it would get hundreds maybe even thousands of people to show up and attend, bitch.


----------



## deeman (Jan 5, 2023)

FamicomGorby said:


> The event is barely over a week away and people still don't actually have their tickets?


People should make him swear that it WILL happen, i mean it's not like he's ever lied before... _Right?_


----------



## Telemeter (Jan 5, 2023)

FamicomGorby said:


> The event is barely over a week away and people still don't actually have their tickets?


We know how Ralph does things, he shows up the day before and assumes everything will work itself out. 

Above everything, Ralph is very lazy.


----------



## The Ancestor (Jan 5, 2023)

It seems like his only bridges left to burn are Nick and Dick. And it’s doubtful either will be showing up. He already knows Nick is ready to drop him, and Dick’s discord has an active thread of fans shitting on Ralph. 

You could almost say Dick is co-signing it.


----------



## heathercho (Jan 5, 2023)

The Ancestor said:


> It seems like his only bridges left to burn are Nick and Dick. And it’s doubtful either will be showing up. He already knows Nick is ready to drop him, and Dick’s discord has an active thread of fans shitting on Ralph. View attachment 4198474
> You could almost say Dick is co-signing it.


Dick is going to break every bone in his body just so he doesn't have to go.

The "e-people" most likely to show up to Ralphamania are those who are hanging onto the hairs of Ralph's gunt for dear life, hoping for a crumb of e-fame and praying that the gunt sweat doesn't wash them into e-obscurity. In that cavernous ravine, you will find Chaggot and the other pubic lice that crawl around COZY.TV.
Dick sure as fuck isn't hanging around there.


----------



## Cad an Hell (Jan 5, 2023)

The Ancestor said:


> It seems like his only bridges left to burn are Nick and Dick. And it’s doubtful either will be showing up. He already knows Nick is ready to drop him, and Dick’s discord has an active thread of fans shitting on Ralph. View attachment 4198474
> You could almost say Dick is co-signing it.


Whats being said in the discord?


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Jan 5, 2023)

Can't wait to Mark this event on my calendar


----------



## The Ancestor (Jan 5, 2023)

Cad an Hell said:


> Whats being said in the discord?


The whole thread is just people shitting on Ralph and posting links to Xaniberries and Kinocopter


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 5, 2023)

The Ancestor said:


> Dick’s discord has an active thread of fans shitting on Ralph





The Ancestor said:


> The whole thread is just people shitting on Ralph and posting links to Xaniberries and Kinocopter


Oof, Ralph must be seething about this. He'll probably post a picture of his horse eating mexican goyslop later, in an attempt to create the illusion that he doesn't know or care about this. 

But in reality, he's probably begging daddy dax to sweep it up.


----------



## Trust48 (Jan 5, 2023)

Im curious as to what they are going to do with the child when they are at the event.  The VFW bingo hall is in the middle of nowhere and its going to be around 20 degrees F outside that day.  Ralph wont let the grandparents take her and mantsu is gonna have to be close by to get her hoofs re-shoed at the wedding in AC.  Not to mention all the white trash attendees drunk off bottom shelf liquor and cheap beer probably isnt the best environment for a newborn.  Its all so trashy.


----------



## disavow (Jan 5, 2023)

Ralph has just announced that the wedding will take place IN THE RING. 



Says 150 people are coming, and getting irritated when it was suggested that there should be cake for all of them. "Maybe wedding cupcakes." He's really flying by the seat of his pants because he said he didn't even think about the cake issue, I wonder how Meigh feels about this. Then said he is hungry for some cake. Never change, Ralphamolly.

Also says that live streaming it will not be allowed and someone will be "designated to strike down " anyone who does it, compared it to sniping WWE Raw. However he said that he will allow people to record footage and post it later.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jan 5, 2023)

disavow said:


> Ralph has just announced that the wedding will take place IN THE RING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell which is more cringe, getting married in a crack bowling alley or during a retard wrestling tournament.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Jan 5, 2023)

disavow said:


> Ralph has just announced that the wedding will take place IN THE RING.
> 
> 
> 
> Says 150 people are coming, and getting irritated when it was suggested that there should be cake for all of them. "Maybe wedding cupcakes."


Wow, that Meigh bloke sure is low maintenance.


----------



## Trust48 (Jan 5, 2023)

mantsu dont eat no damn cake boy!  he eats alfalfa


----------



## Truly Rural (Jan 5, 2023)

Gunts inability to separate ANYTHING from his online "brand" is illness. I hope this spectacular humiliation happens.


----------



## Jump (Jan 5, 2023)

Preacher ✝ said:


> Ralph is forcing all attendees to dox themselves with their ID and let him take a photo of them for blackmail/collateral.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196720
> ...


Every single time Ralph has collected the dox of his fans he has fucked up and ended up leaking it. When the killstream.live PAYMENT data got leaked he refused to warn his customers until concerned kiwi's started contacting them on their own to warn them. And when he was forced make a statement he fucked up and used CC rather then BCC and redoxed all his user's emails.

If you go your dox and photo will get leaked and/or be used as blackmail some day in the future by ralph. Simple as.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

Cad an Hell said:


> Whats being said in the discord?


Cuties, lolicon and (C)hinese (P)ictures.
Part and parcel of discord.



disavow said:


> Ralph has just announced that the wedding will take place IN THE RING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck is "sniping WWE Raw"? What is this referencing to for the non-losers? What's raw about some fake garbage where sweaty men pile each other? That's just broadcasted gay porn.

Wrasslin fans are fucking freaks, they're the western equivalent of weebs.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Jan 5, 2023)

Ralph threatens to DDOS any site that restreams Ralphamania on the 14th:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The chat he was agreeing with:


Sounds like a crime!


----------



## disavow (Jan 5, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> What the fuck is "sniping WWE Raw"? What is this referencing to for the non-losers?


It's a very well known wrestling show and I grew up with brothers so I had to see it, too, same as why I know that Ralph revels in being a "heel" and that we might see some "worked shoots" at Ralphamania. But Ralph means to say, jannie-chan, is that professional wrestling would fuck your shit up if you tried to stream-snipe them, and Ralph will too, because he is putting on a serious wrestling event.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

disavow said:


> It's a very well known wrestling show and I grew up with brothers so I had to see it, too, same as why I know that Ralph revels in being a "heel" and that we might see some "worked shoots" at Ralphamania. But Ralph means to say, jannie-chan, is that professional wrestling would fuck your shit up if you tried to stream-snipe them, and Ralph will too, because he is putting on a serious wrestling event.


Wait so if I for example smuggle a smartphone into one of these fake scripted gay porn sessions and stream it to twitch.tv, the venue will just DMCA me? 

Makes sense I guess, sure it's a paid event and they don't like piracy... I guess people pirate this garbage? 

So I'm assuming Ethan Ralph has a team of his dedicated guntguard jannies sit and hawk various streaming sites to file DMCAs? Sounds exceptionally gay to me. Maybe we should file up a good'ole private stream snipe group so Asstroon's starfish exhibition enthusiasts can mop it up and claim on-site gayops again. 

Hell, just stream it to NicoNico or Bilibili, let's see how many fucks the Japanese and Chinese gives about a fat gay baby's DMCAs from his Nora email.


----------



## disavow (Jan 5, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> Wait so if I for example smuggle a smartphone into one of these fake scripted gay porn sessions and stream it to twitch.tv, the venue will just DMCA me?
> 
> Makes sense I guess, sure it's a paid event and they don't like piracy... I guess people pirate this garbage?
> 
> So I'm assuming Ethan Ralph has a team of his dedicated guntguard jannies sit and hawk various streaming sites to file DMCAs?


He said exactly this. Not even "I have someone," but "I have people." This event is starting to get the feel of people visiting someone in jail with the number of restrictions.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

disavow said:


> He said exactly this. Not even "I have someone," but "I have people." This event is starting to get the feel of people visiting someone in jail with the number of restrictions.


Yeah, those weenies read the forum too. 
Unless they're just taunting, stream this shit to NicoNico or any not-western pozzed globohomo streaming service. 

Not sure if comfy.stream cares about DMCAs, I doubt they've implemented something, that site has less viewers than cozy.gov.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 5, 2023)

disavow said:


> Says 150 people are coming, and getting irritated when it was suggested that there should be cake for all of them. "Maybe wedding cupcakes." He's really flying by the seat of his pants because he said he didn't even think about the cake issue


Ralph and Meigh’s “wedding cake” is going to be those cheap seasonal mass produced big chain store cupcakes they put out by the check out line for fat retards with no impulse control. They’re going to have to prevent Ralph from eating them all before the ceremony, not like it’s going to matter because it’s most likely is going to be interrupted with either Ralph being served papers or a swatting. And if it goes through, it’ll be a wedding in name only, not on paper, so he can brag about how he’s married and give Meigh her win while sticking it to Harry.

What a white trash fire we get to kick off the year with


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Jan 5, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> Not sure if comfy.stream cares about DMCAs, I doubt they've implemented something, that site has less viewers than cozy.gov.


Their DMCA page literally links to this:

which presumably is why he threatened to DDOS them the night of the event.

(They literally have 6 viewers across all channels right now)


----------



## Rage Pig (Jan 5, 2023)

The Gunt wants to photograph every visitor and search them with a metal detector. In addition, the ticket must still be checked and, if necessary, a T-Shirt must be handed out.
 Supposedly he expects 150 visitors. That means, if you generously assume that the procedure takes one minute per guest, 150 minutes just to let all the guests in. Realistically, the whole thing takes 2 minutes or longer, which brings us to at least 300 minutes just for the admission.
How is that supposed to work? Who waits 5 hours in front of the door? The Gunt is so fucking stupid.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 5, 2023)

Balldo's Gate said:


> Ralph threatens to DDOS any site that restreams Ralphamania on the 14th:
> View attachment 4201500
> The chat he was agreeing with:
> View attachment 4201496
> Sounds like a crime!


hows he going to ddos all the alogs sniping it from comfy and most likely odysee, youtube, dlive, rumble, etc. 


AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph and Meigh’s “wedding cake” is going to be those cheap seasonal mass produced big chain store cupcakes they put out by the check out line for fat retards with no impulse control. They’re going to have to prevent Ralph from eating them all before the ceremony, not like it’s going to matter because it’s most likely is going to be interrupted with either Ralph being served papers or a swatting. And if it goes through, it’ll be a wedding in name only, not on paper, so he can brag about how he’s married and give Meigh her win while sticking it to Harry.
> 
> What a white trash fire we get to kick off the year with


 PUDDING POOL. rapeamania needs to conclude with all the impromptu wedding guests being treated to a swimming pool filled with puddin', wwf did it


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

Rage Pig said:


> The Gunt wants to photograph every visitor and search them with a metal detector. In addition, the ticket must still be checked and, if necessary, a T-Shirt must be handed out.
> Supposedly he expects 150 visitors. That means, if you generously assume that the procedure takes one minute per guest, 150 minutes just to let all the guests in. Realistically, the whole thing takes 2 minutes or longer, which brings us to at least 300 minutes just for the admission.
> How is that supposed to work? Who waits 5 hours in front of the door? The Gunt is so fucking stupid.


Even if he coerces 3 people into doing this garbage it'll take just less than an hour, no one in their right mind believes that 150 people are attending. I think even 50 is being too generous.


----------



## Derpy (Jan 5, 2023)

There isn’t anyone stopping anyone from wearing a disguise and presenting a fake or borrowed ID.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Jan 5, 2023)

I would discourage anyone from going just because it's going to be a waste of time for that person. In the bowling event, most funny shit happened in Ralph's stream with the Gunt embarrassing himself. I really don't think there will be anything to stream snipe.

And for those who would insist on going anyways, I doubt anyone is going to get paid enough to care about security other than having a guy or two standing around.

Worst part is that "wedding cake" is going to be either:

Not there
Taste like shit
Although a pig and a horse mating in the middle of a wrestling ring is not something you'd see everyday.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

TyrasGuard said:


> Worst part is that "wedding cake" is going to be either:
> 
> Not there
> Taste like shit


3. All eaten by Ethan Ralph. Fat boy loves his cake. 

Someone find that birthday cake of his. That'll be the wedding cake too, Sandra style, he could even infuse his dead mum's ashes in the cake but too bad she's now the property of Harry Morris.


----------



## Famke (Jan 6, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> 3. All eaten by Ethan Ralph. Fat boy loves his cake.
> 
> Someone find that birthday cake of his. That'll be the wedding cake too, Sandra style, he could even infuse his dead mum's ashes in the cake but too bad she's now the property of Harry Morris.


I'm praying to god that a hammer ends up jammed into a wall during a hardcore match and somehow makes it into the shot.


----------



## LiquidChrisRespecter (Jan 6, 2023)

A small handful of the attendees are going to subject themselves to airport-style security checks to unironically attend this unmitigated trashfire.


----------



## heathercho (Jan 6, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> Wait so if I for example smuggle a smartphone into one of these fake scripted gay porn sessions and stream it to twitch.tv, the venue will just DMCA me?
> 
> Makes sense I guess, sure it's a paid event and they don't like piracy... I guess people pirate this garbage?
> 
> ...


NicoNico will give zerofucks, as Ralph is neither NTV nor TV Asahi.

Though, Ralph should take a page out of BiliBili's book and make a 100/100 question guntlore quiz mandatory for sign up to view his interspecies wedding wrassle-wrassle.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 6, 2023)

heathercho said:


> Though, Ralph should take a page out of BiliBili's book and make a 100/100 question guntlore quiz mandatory for sign up to view his interspecies wedding wrassle-wrassle.


This is such a great reference that only weebs who want to peek ChinaNet's morbid video site knows. 

For me, I just bought KFC for a friend in China and he did that shit for me, one try 100% like, how? I used the so called "answers" site and 90% questions were missing. Totally worth it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 6, 2023)

Rage Pig said:


> The Gunt wants to photograph every visitor and search them with a metal detector. In addition, the ticket must still be checked and, if necessary, a T-Shirt must be handed out.
> Supposedly he expects 150 visitors. That means, if you generously assume that the procedure takes one minute per guest, 150 minutes just to let all the guests in. Realistically, the whole thing takes 2 minutes or longer, which brings us to at least 300 minutes just for the admission.
> How is that supposed to work? Who waits 5 hours in front of the door? The Gunt is so fucking stupid.


LMAO. We all remember the disorganized disaster the was his bowling event. Gunt thinking he’s going to have a functioning security set up with some free goons promising to show up and act like mall cops will be hilarious. Ralph trying to “organize” anything, esp a wrassling wedding,  is a guaranteed hilarious disaster. Producing an event remotely, without having a paid event manager, is difficult for the most adept detail oriented manager. Doing it on a Gunt budget is impossible. Ralph having to even pay to rent the place was probably stretching his wigger budget. Any “staffing” are just KS fan morons he’s “comping” a ticket and beer so you can rest assured he’s getting real winners to handle his shitshow. 

I mean his “move” to Mexico ended with him leaving all his crap in Harry’s garage, including his dear momma, taking Harry’s luggage and leaving his baby mama and baby stranded at airport. 

Ralph couldn’t organize a one man parade.


----------



## Derpy (Jan 6, 2023)

Has anyone been paying attention to Dick Masterson and his role in the event? Is he even hyping it on his show or anything? From what I gather, his audience isn’t so fond of Ralph.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Jan 6, 2023)

disavow said:


> Ralph has just announced that the wedding will take place IN THE RING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If America First had any credibility as a conservative/traditionalist/christian political movement, I'd say that this whole event spits on the idea of the sanctity of marriage. But they have no credibility in those areas, so I'll just call it retarded and move on.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Jan 6, 2023)

"you  can't live stream my event but I'll send retarded Ali Jamal to live stream yours!!!" 

What a hypocritical pig


----------



## deeman (Jan 6, 2023)

150 drunken strangers just looking to get drunk and watch the trash fire in a small confinement will make the best honorable guests for your wedding, Ralph, people will totally stand in silence and not disturb this magical once in a lifetime event for your horse, Ralph, fail proof, Ralph.


----------



## Bill Nyehilism (Jan 6, 2023)

Guntichrist said:


> I do it out of respect for Ralph (Maker's Mark Be Upon Him)


He’s not gonna fuck you bro


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 6, 2023)

Who is going to watch the babby while this gross spectacle falls apart?  Surely Ralph is not bringing the lil ReRoll bastard to the event, and they don’t know anyone else besides PedoParty’s family to keep Roxicet for them.


----------



## Derpy (Jan 6, 2023)

I wonder what the budget is for May’s dress? I imagine that gunt probably gave may fifty bucks to find something nice.

Actually, fifty is probably too much for them.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 6, 2023)

deeman said:


> 150 drunken strangers just looking to get drunk and watch the trash fire in a small confinement will make the best honorable guests for your wedding, Ralph, people will totally stand in silence and not disturb this magical once in a lifetime event for your horse, Ralph, fail proof, Ralph.


That's what the armed guards are for, to blow the brain matter of anyone eating corn too loudly out of a mass of drunken people and onto the brides wedding dress and all over the baby, true ralpharomance


----------



## Telemeter (Jan 6, 2023)

I don't think his has been posted yet.

You can now get your Wrasslin' Mania merch (unrelated to Guntmania, of course) on Ebay! Get them while they're hot!









						T-Shirt Wrasslin' Mania logo, Short Sleeve, White, XL  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for T-Shirt Wrasslin' Mania logo, Short Sleeve, White, XL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				






​
*T-Shirt Wrasslin' Mania logo, Short Sleeve, White*

Abandoned merchandise due to horrendous logo, price slashed to recover costs only

Designed and made in Mexico

Limit one per household, offer not available in Mexico

All sales final, not responsible for your poor choices

Logo shown in photo is a crude artist's rendition of actual pattern and lettering misprint

Will arrive in time for any coincidental event later in week

At these prices, buy it for use as a shammy if too ashamed to wear it

Send one to your friend as a gag

Please tweet hilarious photos of your means of disposal to me!

Portions of any meager proceeds have already been donated to The Chasing M's Foundation


The seller is the best in the sector, too:


----------



## dont talk to hubal (Jan 6, 2023)

Telemeter said:


> I don't think his has been posted yet.
> 
> You can now get your Wrasslin' Mania merch (unrelated to Guntmania, of course) on Ebay! Get them while they're hot!
> 
> ...


Kill yourself


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 6, 2023)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Who is going to watch the babby while this gross spectacle falls apart?  Surely Ralph is not bringing the lil ReRoll bastard to the event, and they don’t know anyone else besides PedoParty’s family to keep Roxicet for them.


He probably gave Corey Barnhill/Zoom a free ticket, and promised a years access to their baby monitor, in exchange for babysitting Rozy while Gunt fake marries Pantsu.


----------



## Telemeter (Jan 6, 2023)

dont talk to hubal said:


> Kill yourself


Nah fam, i'm good.


----------



## dont talk to hubal (Jan 6, 2023)

Telemeter said:


> Nah fam, i'm good.


youre NOT


----------



## AltisticRight (Saturday at 8:35 AM)

dont talk to hubal said:


> youre NOT


Relax, Harry Morris posted it and he's behind the "merch".

So playing with threshold adjustments, one can just barely make out the letters "R and A".

If there was any smidgen of doubt, it should be gone now. Harry is actually selling the garbage shirts Ethan Ralph ordered. I wish we could see what the tags say, are they made in China?

6 XXXL ones.


XL is popular, this sektur is FAT.



43 total or something, there's still M and S sizes. Let's just say he made 100 of these, did he honestly pay $1600 for 100 shirts? That gay fake plastic belt was $1806.something.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Saturday at 9:53 AM)

Felted Derp said:


> 35 years old, still in college? what is he studying? he has to be a Doctor by now! if he is failed in school like he has on the internet who is paying for his schooling?


Yes King Nonce the notorious 1318 Faggot will be there. For a "humilation ritual" apparently. Oddly enough this will be one of those reverse cases where the pedo might will say "too young".

 Rozicodone 30mg's Mother is more likely to do the molestin'. Just like ol' Uncle "touchy touchy happy basement" Morris.

With those two including Diddlin' Dax and a few other famous rapists, this is going to be pedofest 2023.

Also is there anyway to get last minute tickets? I'll be in the area near the 14th and I'd thought it'd be cool to swing by and knock a pedophile or two's teeth out get ralphs autograph. I'm a big fan of the killstream after all. 

Edit: I actually just want to watch cows in the natural habitat. I want the milk to be organic here.


----------



## MuppetSlaughter (Saturday at 10:00 AM)

Derpy said:


> I wonder what the budget is for May’s dress? I imagine that gunt probably gave may fifty bucks to find something nice.
> 
> Actually, fifty is probably too much for them.


Reminds me of Marla Singer From Fight Club, "I found this at a thrift store for 1 dollar, Some one loved intensely for one day."


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Saturday at 10:05 AM)

Micheal Westen said:


> Rozicodone 30mg


Thanks for that laugh.


----------



## Lidl Drip (Saturday at 10:24 AM)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Who is going to watch the babby while this gross spectacle falls apart?  Surely Ralph is not bringing the lil ReRoll bastard to the event, and they don’t know anyone else besides PedoParty’s family to keep Roxicet for them.


Uncle Dax is going to be watching over Rozy in a backroom while Ralph and Meigh pretend to get married. In fact this is the only reason Dax agreed to show up to the event at all. He just loves kids.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Saturday at 12:27 PM)

AltisticRight said:


> XL is popular, this sektur is FAT.


You're not wrong about the sektur but it's also worth noting that an XL shirt doesnt necessarily mean fat.  For example, depending on the manufacturer XL might be needed to fit those with broad shoulders.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Saturday at 12:38 PM)

There’s no option to pick sizing plus he knows his audience. But really I guess it’s just Ralph being lazy and not wanting to deal with trying to find your specific order size and deal with that when he’s wrasslin


----------



## Derpy (Saturday at 4:14 PM)

Ralph has been pretty quiet on Twitter today. I think this whole T shirt situation really fucked with him.

I love it!


----------



## Bartolomeow Kittensberger (Sunday at 2:01 AM)

Ethan Ralph is a prime example of why I refuse to have intercourse with him.



Spoiler: There are several reasons that come to mind when I think of why I’m so hesitant to engage in an intimate relationship with Ethan, but his excessive weight is by far the most significant factor. 



There are several reasons that come to mind when I think of why I’m so hesitant to engage in an intimate relationship with Ethan, but his excessive weight is by far the most significant factor.

First and foremost, engaging in physical activity is crucial for any sort of intimate encounter. Unfortunately, Ethan's weight makes it difficult—if not impossible—for him to partake in any type of rigorous physical activity. His diet appears to consist mostly of processed foods, contributions from local fast food chains, and the occasional cake from his mother’s weekly baking efforts. It's safe to say that this poor diet isn't doing anything for his weight management either. As a result, he has grown lethargic because he doesn't move around enough; this fatigue keeps him away from the gym and increases his stress levels which make meal time impulsive decisions more likely. Furthermore, it may lead to hormonal imbalances that can make losing weight even harder than usual.

Furthermore, one must take into consideration the emotional effects that come with being overweight/obese. The mental health repercussions can be detrimental as obese people often experience low self-esteem due to their body image and negative perceptions from society about their appearance. For Ethan himself, this could mean a lack of confidence and a clouded judgment regarding intimate relationships as well as how he views himself overall - which could lead to some destructive behaviors along the way. If someone is not mentally sound enough for intercourse, then it would be wise for me to stay away from entering into any relations with them in order to prevent further emotional damage down the road.

Lastly comes the physical conditions associated with obesity -- like breathing issues or cardiovascular disease -- that would inhibit an enjoyable sexual experience if not taken seriously beforehand or monitored neariously throughout intercourse. While certain medical procedures have been made available in recent years like Gastric Bypass Surgery or Lap Band Procedures or dramatic lifestyle changes with complete nutrition and exercise plans might reduce these risks dramatically there are still potential life-threatening illnesses and permanent scarring on joints such heart trouble or knee injuries that can put both parties at risk during intercourse - if not acted on immediately before complications arise down the line due too longterm neglect.

All things considered, although I may love spending time with Ethan as a friend, loving him does not equate entering into an intimate relationship – physical health should come first for all parties involved which is something out of my control when it comes to his current state of being overweight due too various factors (both environmental/emotional and physically impacting). This brings us back full circle where we started: I cannot conduct myself safely within physical relations considering weights effects on his lifestyle habits over time and therefore will avoid intercourse with him altogether until change has been initiated – either through personal means or professional guidance suited specifically for his case alone - hence why I will not have intercourse with Ethan Ralph


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Monday at 12:25 AM)

We're less than a week away! Ralph always manages to zig (into oncoming traffic) when you expect him to zag and I can't wait to see how he manages to fuck up an IRL event this time. History doesn't exactly repeat itself with him but it frequently dovetails in a poetic fashion.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Monday at 3:13 AM)

My prediction for Guntamania is that Ralph will jump off the top rope and get cricket legs like that other fat guy


----------



## LiquidChrisRespecter (Monday at 7:30 AM)

He's already bending over backwards to find a US officiant at the eleventh hour just to add an additional layer of spite to the ceremony so you know damn well he's misting the whole family in stress sharts and running Meigh ragged.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Monday at 9:00 AM)

LiquidChrisRespecter said:


> He's already bending over backwards to find a US officiant at the eleventh hour just to add an additional layer of spite to the ceremony so you know damn well he's misting the whole family in stress sharts and running Meigh ragged.


Gunt is definitely a bridezilla.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Monday at 9:06 AM)

LiquidChrisRespecter said:


> He's already bending over backwards to find a US officiant at the eleventh hour just to add an additional layer of spite to the ceremony so you know damn well he's misting the whole family in stress sharts and running Meigh ragged.


Even better Ralph needs to present certified copies of his divorce decree from Nora to get a marriage license and I'd bet he left any important paperwork like that along with his mother's ashes in Harry's garage. 

Neither May or Ralph being residents of NJ will make it another layer of BS they probably won't be able to handle with one week notice.  Really shows Ralph had ZERO intention of legally marrying May until the spite and rage levels compelled him to try.  What a romance.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Monday at 9:23 AM)

So this event went from a guaranteed snoozefest to Ralph marrying an ugly woman in a wrasslin ring to spite her father. Uhmazin. 

What's the over/under for attendees? What was the bowling event? Like 40? Should we go with 25-30 for this one?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Monday at 9:26 AM)

Hüftpriester said:


> So this event went from a guaranteed snoozefest to Ralph marrying an ugly woman in a wrasslin ring to spite her father. Uhmazin.
> 
> What's the over/under for attendees? What was the bowling event? Like 40? Should we go with 25-30 for this one?


Ralph says a hundreds and looking at the shirts sold it was something like 40. I’m putting this in the same ballpark of the bowling event and saying dozens


----------



## LiquidChrisRespecter (Monday at 9:27 AM)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> another layer of BS they probably won't be able to handle with one week notice.


It's so funny he was malding about buying cake for 100+ guests and considered charging per slice to profit from it.

Usually a cake is a fraction of the expense and people have a modest number of guests because they don't alienate every last person who's typically obligated to give a shit when they get married. The only people in attendance are going to be turbo-autist pariahs who came to watch budget no-name wrasslin' and people who came exclusively to laugh at him.

Besides, I thought Ethan only fucked with  days, so an extravagant cake and wedding ring should be no problem at all.

What an embarrassing fucking mess.



AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph says a hundreds and looking at the shirts sold it was something like 40. I’m putting this in the same ballpark of the bowling event and saying dozens


Is that before or after the airport-style security checks?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Monday at 10:13 AM)

LiquidChrisRespecter said:


> It's so funny he was malding about buying cake for 100+ guests and considered charging per slice to profit from it.
> 
> Usually a cake is a fraction of the expense and people have a modest number of guests because they don't alienate every last person who's typically obligated to give a shit when they get married. The only people in attendance are going to be turbo-autist pariahs who came to watch budget no-name wrasslin' and people who came exclusively to laugh at him.
> 
> ...


Most weddings you pay about $175 per head to provide a decent meal, cake and drinks for your guests. Most wedding cakes run about $500 to $1500 bucks if you wants something pretty to show and then plenty that's delicious to serve to guests. Ralph can't even afford a $50 worth of garbage Wal-Mart cupcakes.

I imagine Harry will one day be spending  easily over 20k when Alana gets married to a proper husband. He might even spring for a resort or cruise wedding so the family gets to enjoy a nice vacation for the big day. So Gunt is certainly saving Harry tens of thousands of dollars he would have normally spent for his oldest daughters wedding, never mind the honeymoon he might have given them. Gunt and May might have spent ten days at a resort in Jamaica or Belize while little Rosy stayed with her grandparents.   Thanks to Gunt May gets to take her daughter to her ritual humiliation wedding in a NJ shithole, with no family, no friends, just guests that are there to gawk and mock at the spectacle. Her honeymoon would be returning their rented  third world cement cellblock with her infant daughter who Ralph won't life a finger to help with. Oh well, Harry will probably pull out all the stops when May eventually marries Rozy's future step-dad in a few years. 

Ralph won't even spring for a proper gold wedding band for Pantsu, she just gets to reuse that sad, shabby QVC ring and will have to use all her strength to try and shove pawpaw's hilarious pimp ring on Ralph's left hand.  They better have a big tub of vaseline and bolt cutters ready for that ring exchange.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Monday at 12:54 PM)

LiquidChrisRespecter said:


> It's so funny he was malding about buying cake for 100+ guests and considered charging per slice to profit from it.
> 
> Usually a cake is a fraction of the expense and people have a modest number of guests because they don't alienate every last person who's typically obligated to give a shit when they get married. The only people in attendance are going to be turbo-autist pariahs who came to watch budget no-name wrasslin' and people who came exclusively to laugh at him.
> 
> ...


He always finds a way to surprise me. 
The contempt for his remaining actual fans, the disrespect shown to the woman he supposedly loves, the insane violation of everyone in attendance's person and privacy, the literally-who cast of wrasslers, his warped sense of what makes someone look like a baller and when the right time is to do those sorts of flexes, the totally ruined relationship with his in-laws over literal garbage, etc etc.


Ralph, when Pantsu finally leaves you for being a psychotic retard that thinks any of this is ok or normal, here's a list of countries that do not have extradition to the US and will not enforce a child support/alimony order. 





						Non Extradition Countries: Countries With No Extradition Treaty With The U.S.
					






					www.offshore-protection.com
				




Throw us a curve ball and don't pick South East Asia. We know about your lust for "young pussy" and I'm sure Andrew Anglin makes smoking meth with teenaged Laotian ladyboys look like fun but the chongers are going to find you extremely repugnant, shake you down for every American dollar you have left and you'll end up as fertilizer in a rice paddy.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Monday at 1:51 PM)

BigFanOfTheKillstream said:


> He always finds a way to surprise me.
> The contempt for his remaining actual fans, the disrespect shown to the woman he supposedly loves, the insane violation of everyone in attendance's person and privacy, the literally-who cast of wrasslers, his warped sense of what makes someone look like a baller and when the right time is to do those sorts of flexes, the totally ruined relationship with his in-laws over literal garbage, etc etc.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still hoping for The Gunt Goes To China.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Monday at 1:59 PM)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I'm still hoping for The Gunt Goes To China.


Ha, that'd be pretty awesome. The A-hogs would collect some of his choice words about Communism and China. Then he'd have to disavow and shill for Xi.

"I've always had a deep respect for the CCP, you dumb motherfuckers! Maybe if you weren't too stupid you'd have read between the lines but I don't want to mince any words here now. Your Winnie the Pooh jokes aren't funny or ok and they never were! Anyway losers, I'm off to enjoy another 5-star day. Enjoy seething at how awesome it is here and how you'll never be rich enough to afford a 135 yuan cut of cat meat. Couldn't be me!"


----------



## Scuzzy (Monday at 2:29 PM)

there's already a picture of Ralph on their yelp page


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Monday at 7:37 PM)

Jesse PS/Podawful may be planning an Op


----------



## Trust48 (Monday at 11:05 PM)

pretty sure this is going to be the venue, not the VFW bingo hall. 

https://www.monsterfactory.org/


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 12:17 AM)

BigFanOfTheKillstream said:


> Ha, that'd be pretty awesome. The A-hogs would collect some of his choice words about Communism and China. Then he'd have to disavow and shill for Xi.
> 
> "I've always had a deep respect for the CCP, you dumb motherfuckers! Maybe if you weren't too stupid you'd have read between the lines but I don't want to mince any words here now. Your Winnie the Pooh jokes aren't funny or ok and they never were! Anyway losers, I'm off to enjoy another 5-star day. Enjoy seething at how awesome it is here and how you'll never be rich enough to afford a 135 yuan cut of cat meat. Couldn't be me!"


AF are CPC shills. Ethan Ralph would be the walking spectacle and fine American specimen, encompassing everything about America that the East (not just China) despises. 

Think of him as a typical mainland tourist but fatter, louder, and more annoying.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Tuesday at 1:03 AM)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Jesse PS/Podawful may be planning an Op
> 
> View attachment 4227188


This is turning into a god-damned eight nation alliance against Ralph lol


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 8:17 AM)

I know that, deep down, Gunt wants to back out of this.  He knows how bad it’s going to be, knows how fucked he is, knows Pantsu is going to take Rozy and run the moment she sees daddy’s truck in the parking lot of the bowling event.  Knows that Vickers has process servers waiting to hand him the papers the moment he steps out of the Ralphatruck.

The problem for him is that there isn’t an “out” available to him, and he’s unable to spin one up in his mind.  What amazes me is that it took this long for him to work himself into this situation.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Tuesday at 8:20 AM)

Trust48 said:


> pretty sure this is going to be the venue, not the VFW bingo hall.
> 
> https://www.monsterfactory.org/


Need to warn them they are probably be swatted on Saturday thanks to hosting Gunt’s retard fest in tights.

It also makes a lot more sense as a venue for Gunt, if they were willing to rent to him (or him afford a Saturday night there) so he might have settled for the AF hall of shame where the poor amateur wrasslers go.


----------



## Trust48 (Tuesday at 10:13 AM)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Need to warn them they are probably be swatted on Saturday thanks to hosting Gunt’s retard fest in tights.
> 
> It also makes a lot more sense as a venue for Gunt, if they were willing to rent to him (or him afford a Saturday night there) so he might have settled for the AF hall of shame where the poor amateur wrasslers go.


Some of the "talent" is affiliated with the Monster training facility, so I would assume that they would do the show at their venue being that it has a real wrasslin' ring etc.  The VFW hall is not set up to accomodate a ring, and even if it was, you would need a few days to set it up and take it down etc.  I cant see the management at the VFW being ok with some fat idiot erecting a ring 3/4 the size of the entire hall.  I would put money on it that Ralph is using the VFW hall to throw off his detractors.  After all, it is in the same area of Jersey/Philly so redirecting the guests wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Tuesday at 1:51 PM)

Trust48 said:


> Some of the "talent" is affiliated with the Monster training facility, so I would assume that they would do the show at their venue being that it has a real wrasslin' ring etc.  The VFW hall is not set up to accomodate a ring, and even if it was, you would need a few days to set it up and take it down etc.  I cant see the management at the VFW being ok with some fat idiot erecting a ring 3/4 the size of the entire hall.  I would put money on it that Ralph is using the VFW hall to throw off his detractors.  After all, it is in the same area of Jersey/Philly so redirecting the guests wouldnt be an issue.


Apparently the American Legion hall in the ghetto regularly hosts amateur wrasslin. Sounds like the hall in Woodbury is for people too poor to rent the Monster Factory facilities. Can’t wait to see how Ralph has that fancy AL hall decked out for his event. It’s going to make the strip mall bowling alley look like a five star resort.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 2:00 PM)

Gunt has run out of time on the marriage license.  There’s a 72 hour wait time before the marriage license is issued.  Obviously the Local Registrar is closed Saturday so to have the license Saturday, him and Pantsu would have to be in the office today with all their documents in order to apply.






						Department of Health | Vital Statistics | Marriage License
					

How to Apply for a Marriage License



					www.nj.gov


----------



## disavow (Tuesday at 2:04 PM)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Gunt has run out of time on the marriage license.  There’s a 72 hour wait time before the marriage license is issued.  Obviously the Local Registrar is closed Saturday so to have the license Saturday, him and Pantsu would have to be in the office today with all their documents in order to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likely he could just lie about ever being married to Norah and get the certificate. Might (IANAL) render the marriage invalid but it's Gunt we're talking about (do you think he has Mexi car insurance? Lol) and the marriage being invalid far from being a Ralph L could work in his favor when it inevitably collapses.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 2:09 PM)

disavow said:


> Likely he could just lie about ever being married to Norah and get the certificate. Might (IANAL) render the marriage invalid but it's Gunt we're talking about (do you think he has Mexi car insurance? Lol) and the marriage being invalid far from being a Ralph L could work in his favor when it inevitably collapses.


I know he’s got the car insurance, because they wouldn’t let him drive onto the ferry without it. Now I’m sure he only got it for 180 days so he’s going to have to cross the border pretty soon and reset his 180 day Visa exemption period plus re-up the insurance

You’re right that he can probably get by without the divorce paperwork, the website doesn’t even mention needing it.  To have the license at the wedding, though, him and Pantsu will need to show up at the Local Registrar’s Office in Woodbury sometime in the next 2 hours.  Can’t do it remotely, have to sign in front of the Clerk.  Can only obtain the license from the office located in the town the ceremony is being performed in.  That would be the Vital Statistics Office in Woodbury.  Here’s their website



			https://woodbury.nj.us/city-departments/vital-statistics


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Tuesday at 2:42 PM)

disavow said:


> Likely he could just lie about ever being married to Norah and get the certificate. Might (IANAL) render the marriage invalid but it's Gunt we're talking about (do you think he has Mexi car insurance? Lol) and the marriage being invalid far from being a Ralph L could work in his favor when it inevitably collapses.


Also likely someone would let the clerk know he was trying to conceal a prior marriage, hence lying on the application, which would invalidate it and they wouldn’t issue a license. 

I can only imagine ugly tornado of chaos and ugliness Gunt is going to put May and Rozy through this week out of pure spite toward her grandparents. I can only assume May is a sadist or had a lobotomy at this point. Let’s just hope the grandparents ends up with Rozy because it’s clear Gunt is way more important to May than the well-being of her infant daughter…and after the Gunt it will just be another shiftless loser she’s banging.


----------



## Cad an Hell (Tuesday at 3:20 PM)

Figured I'd ask.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Tuesday at 4:12 PM)

Cad an Hell said:


> View attachment 4234116
> 
> Figured I'd ask.


LMAO.  Fuck no we have NOTHING to do with the retard known as Ethan Ralph or his wrasslin trash fire. Good Day Sir!

The American Legion Hall in the Woodbury ghetto confirmed.


----------



## unclejeb1861 (Tuesday at 4:29 PM)

Cad an Hell said:


> View attachment 4234116
> 
> Figured I'd ask.


I don't totally buy this.  Mr. Morris specifically cited them on his twitter for being involved in the event.  Perhaps they're still renting equipment out to someone else they regularly deal with and don't know it's being used for Ralphamania (or are lying carnies)


----------



## Truly Rural (Tuesday at 4:31 PM)

It's 4:30 PM in NJ, did Ralph apply for licence yet? I wouldn't be surprised if licences were digital in todays world, so maybe he can get it on Saturday in E form.


----------



## Telemeter (Tuesday at 4:33 PM)

RalphaMania Tickets – Killstream.Live
					






					killstream.live
				




Ralph hasn't updated the roster:

*Dick Masterson*, _Internet Icon_ from _The Dick Show_ Injured (Injury to be announced)

*Beardson,* _Irony Bro Pioneer_ from _Cozy.TV_

*Wurzelroot*, from _Cozy.TV_

*Dalton Clodfelter*, from _Cozy.TV_

*Tyler Russell*, from _Cozy.TV_

*Michael Sisco*, _RalphaMania COO and Killstream Co-Host_

*Big Tech*, from _Cozy.TV_

*KaiClips*, from _Cozy.TV_

*Woozuh*, from _Cozy.TV_

*Tenryo*, from _Cozy.TV_

*Loulz*, _IP2 Legend_ from _Cozy.TV_

*Pantsu*, _Killstream Queen + Killstream PAWG Squad Alum _Runaway forever-fiancee

* + Cozy Rozy *Baby momma's baby Originally was going to be left with the in-laws, now she'll just have to take care of herself at the hotel for a few hours, alternately, taken by Pantsu.

*Pey*, _Killstream PAWG Squad Alum_, will *sing the National Anthem

Ali Jamal*, gives his *State of the Nation Address*…with *NO INTERRUPTIONS DISLOYAL! NO HONOR!

Chaggot*, _World Expert on Autism_, Participates in a *Public Shaming Session*


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Tuesday at 4:48 PM)

Telemeter said:


> RalphaMania Tickets – Killstream.Live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the idea most of the guests either didn’t give a hard no so Ralph put them down as appearing, or their appearance will via zoom. Obviously a handful of the bottom feeders will manage to get there. Wonder who Ralph was desperate enough to agree to pay travel expenses for, if any. 

Surely dick has been endlessly hyping his big appearance at Ralphmania on this show like he does all his collabs, right?


----------



## disavow (Tuesday at 5:06 PM)

Telemeter said:


> *Beardson,* _Irony Bro Pioneer_ from _Cozy.TV_


hobbit


Telemeter said:


> *Wurzelroot*, from _Cozy.TV_
> *Dalton Clodfelter*, from _Cozy.TV_
> *Tyler Russell*, from _Cozy.TV_


literally who


Telemeter said:


> *Michael Sisco*, _RalphaMania COO and Killstream Co-Host_


boring, supposed to be a big religious guy, avows Ralph


Telemeter said:


> *Big Tech*, from _Cozy.TV_


just lol


Telemeter said:


> *KaiClips*, from _Cozy.TV_


don't trust niggas with names like "Kai" and "Jaiden" also literally who


Telemeter said:


> *Woozuh*, from _Cozy.TV_
> *Tenryo*, from _Cozy.TV_


literally who


Telemeter said:


> *Loulz*, _IP2 Legend_ from _Cozy.TV_


faggot


Telemeter said:


> *Pey*, _Killstream PAWG Squad Alum_, will *sing the National Anthem*


skank


Telemeter said:


> *Chaggot*, _World Expert on Autism_, Participates in a *Public Shaming Session*


pedo

Doubt Big Tech will fly from California. So is fucking Pey the most interesting person going of all people? KEK. Alogs better deliver.


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 5:40 PM)

The number of paedophiles in Woodbury is about to skyrocket with the hosting of this yawn-inducing non-event.


----------



## Derpy (Tuesday at 6:39 PM)

It sounds like this thing may turn into an aylawg convention.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)

Who was the furry? That went to Ralphs bowlin thing?
Adolf wolf?


----------



## Fannyscum (Tuesday at 7:59 PM)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> Who was the furry? That went to Ralphs bowlin thing?
> Adolf wolf?


Yes, great write-up here: 





						The Ball Washing Paypigs and Jannies of Ethan Ralph
					

Ethan Ralph attracts faggots of the highest order. That's not a joke. Some of them are literal faggots. In this thread we will document the lives of the degenerate wiggers, retards, faggots and goons that think Ethan Ralph is the idea of success. If you haven't started googling prices for...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Tuesday at 8:05 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> Yes, great write-up here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I was sure that I wasent insane. LOL


----------



## HackerX (Tuesday at 8:17 PM)

Cad an Hell said:


> View attachment 4234116
> 
> Figured I'd ask.


It's "possible" that the organization itself has nothing to do with the event, but let the students know that there was a paying gig available. I have no idea hands-on they are with the students, but indy wrasslin' has is an industry of jumping at every opportunity (especially the paying variety).  The counterpoint is, if it's one of the premier wrestling schools, I assume they try to set students up for success...Not some insane wrestling wedding embarrassment.

It's also an industry notorious for shenanigans involving logistics and payment. Think crypto NFT scam bad. There's a very high chance we'll see angry tweets from anyone contracted for the event afterwards, if Ralph really Ralph's it.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Tuesday at 8:53 PM)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> Who was the furry? That went to Ralphs bowlin thing?
> Adolf wolf?


I think wolf pup went as well. Wolf pup is also an admitted pedophile.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Tuesday at 10:15 PM)

HackerX said:


> It's "possible" that the organization itself has nothing to do with the event, but let the students know that there was a paying gig available. I have no idea hands-on they are with the students, but indy wrasslin' has is an industry of jumping at every opportunity (especially the paying variety).  The counterpoint is, if it's one of the premier wrestling schools, I assume they try to set students up for success...Not some insane wrestling wedding embarrassment.
> 
> It's also an industry notorious for shenanigans involving logistics and payment. Think crypto NFT scam bad. There's a very high chance we'll see angry tweets from anyone contracted for the event afterwards, if Ralph really Ralph's it.


The Monster Factory has a big name as far as wrestling schools go, but I don't know how big a deal it's seen as within the industry.


----------



## Fannyscum (Tuesday at 11:10 PM)

Chase Savage is the """pro""" wrestler they've hired to headline Guntamania against Michael Sisco. I didn't catch this before but I'm guessing Sisco is paypigging for another belt, obviously the plan is for him (or Ralph lol) to win it:


Tweet | Archive

Chase has been trying to drum up interest in this shitshow with zero engagement:

Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive

From today. Kayfabe or does someone smell a no-show?:


Tweet | Archive

Guntamania since its inception has been a vanity project for Sisco, which is why he was bankrolling everything from the belt(s?) to the venue to the performers. Given that his first time in the ring is going to be seen by thousands of people, this has the potential to be the most unintentionally funny wrestling match in history:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Tuesday at 11:23 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> Chase Savage is the """pro""" wrestler they've hired to headline Guntamania against Michael Sisco. I didn't catch this before but I'm guessing Sisco is paypigging for another belt, obviously the plan is for him (or Ralph lol) to win it:
> View attachment 4237300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


To be fair, the event is 4 days away. If it were me I would certainly like to know where the star is before I go through with any travel plans. Definitely a non-zero chance he gets spooked about service and ghosts the event.


----------



## AltisticRight (Tuesday at 11:45 PM)

Ethan Ralph seethed and coped about being the first to marry some slatternly lolicon paedophile in the fake gay wrassle ring, until someone mentioned another fake and gay wrassler did it. 

Will this be the first wrassle wrassle event where the "star" of the show gets served?


----------



## 👑Duster King👑 (Tuesday at 11:45 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> Chase Savage is the """pro""" wrestler they've hired to headline Guntamania against Michael Sisco. I didn't catch this before but I'm guessing Sisco is paypigging for another belt, obviously the plan is for him (or Ralph lol) to win it:
> View attachment 4237300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


The fact that its just sisco talkin and Ralph aint hollerin. I think its probably an act to drive up interest for the show.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Tuesday at 11:49 PM)

Cad an Hell said:


> View attachment 4234116
> 
> Figured I'd ask.


Fail doxing the venue after the real dox has been posted lol. You dropped this pal


----------



## Fannyscum (Wednesday at 12:31 AM)

Vickers should have saved his dramatic entrance for Guntamania: 

Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive

Somehow Chaggot, who has had actual books written about his autism, isn't going to be the most autistic spectacle at the rented bingo hall this weekend: 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Wednesday at 12:40 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 4237946
> Tweet | Archive


I dunno.

The Gunt is 4'11", has a micropenis, and has shown many a time how small he is in spirit.

Will there be a littler man at this event?  I think not.

And what awful trash talking from Sisco.  How much you wanna bet they don't even have Sisco come out to "The Thong Song"?


----------



## AltisticRight (Wednesday at 1:02 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> Somehow Chaggot, who has had actual books written about his autism, isn't going to be the most autistic spectacle at the rented bingo hall this weekend:


Can someone explain the joke/reference here?
Is this yet another gay loser wrassle reference?


----------



## Journoscum (Wednesday at 1:18 AM)

AltisticRight said:


> Can someone explain the joke/reference here?
> Is this yet another gay loser wrassle reference?


Lion tamer is a hold. It looks like this.

But I would assume his opponent isn't flexible enough for that, so it'll look like this.

That's called a "walls of Jericho" or a "Boston crab"

In other words, gay.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Wednesday at 2:22 AM)

Since I can't be arsed to scan through an the entire thread, can someone show me any instances of Ralph promoting the card for this show? He wants people to fly out to watch the matches but it seems like there hasn't been any advertisements regarding the talent performing. Indie level wrestling typically is bolstered by people within the community, so even the smallest crowd will usually be able to get into the show because they recognize the wrestlers. If you're inviting people from out of state, you need to work on establishing to newcomers who the wrestlers are are and what type of characters they have so the audience can more easily get engaged with the show.


----------



## .iota. (Wednesday at 3:11 AM)

disavow said:


> Also says that live streaming it will not be allowed and someone will be "designated to strike down " anyone who does it, compared it to sniping WWE Raw. However he said that he will allow people to record footage and post it later.



new jersey is a state with single-party consent to record laws.  good luck with that, fat man.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Wednesday at 4:41 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> Chase Savage is the """pro""" wrestler they've hired to headline Guntamania against Michael Sisco. I didn't catch this before but I'm guessing Sisco is paypigging for another belt, obviously the plan is for him (or Ralph lol) to win it:
> View attachment 4237300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


People may not have heard of Chase Savage the pro wrestler, but surely they are familiar with Chase’s nigger porn career, where he uploads videos of himself jerking off on Twitter:
www.twitter.com/gonesavagexxx



Spoiler: This is what Mike Sisco will be up against live at Ralphamania



https://twitter.com/gonesavagexxx/status/1605369136816836611?s=21

https://twitter.com/gonesavagexxx/status/1605009596141158402?s=21


His Onlyfans, where he I guess bangs hookers on camera: http://onlyfans.com/GoneSavageworldwide

You can find the rest of his sordid internet presence here: https://linktr.ee/gonesavageworldwide

For some reason “Chase” is wearing a uniform that says “Ahmir.” That his real name?


Apparently Chase/Ahmir’s porn xxx account was following his wrestling account. Someone posted a video navigating the links to his onlyfans (credit to “David Horewitz”):


----------



## KKKaan (Wednesday at 5:19 AM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Chase’s nigger porn career, where he uploads videos of himself jerking off on Twitter


Lmfaoo. I await the surprise stars of the show, Dreamybullxxx and the erotic barber.


----------



## MeltyTW (Wednesday at 5:27 AM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> People may not have heard of Chase Savage the pro wrestler, but surely they are familiar with Chase’s nigger porn career, where he uploads videos of himself jerking off on Twitter:
> www.twitter.com/gonesavagexxx
> 
> 
> ...


Jcaeser147 strikes again


Fannyscum said:


> Vickers should have saved his dramatic entrance for Guntamania:
> View attachment 4237922
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


It's always weird af seeing these weirdo rapist incel freaks talk to themselves and five other people like their deranged world views are normal and everyone else is the fringe super obscure minority


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Wednesday at 5:28 AM)

I didn’t realize Sisco is a tiny little man. Is everyone in America First a manlet?


----------



## AltisticRight (Wednesday at 6:12 AM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Is everyone in America First a manlet?


Yes.


----------



## Truly Rural (Wednesday at 6:57 AM)

This is all so gay I feel molested just by reading these tweets.


----------



## Ethan Ralph Is 5'1" (Wednesday at 7:26 AM)




----------



## NewnameRealEmail (Wednesday at 9:17 AM)

Sisco and Chase Savage are going to DP a horse on Saturday night.


----------



## CringeMomma (Wednesday at 9:34 AM)

Beardson is excited 


Spoiler: BBC







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Phony Chicken (Wednesday at 9:53 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> From today. Kayfabe or does someone smell a no-show?:


100% kayfabe.


----------



## Lidl Drip (Wednesday at 9:54 AM)

So Ralph hires his favorite BBC porn actor to fuck Sisco in the ass infront of everyone at Ralphamania? Am I getting this right?


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 9:59 AM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> People may not have heard of Chase Savage the pro wrestler, but surely they are familiar with Chase’s nigger porn career, where he uploads videos of himself jerking off on Twitter:
> www.twitter.com/gonesavagexxx
> 
> 
> ...


Dear God. Everything is starting to make sense.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Wednesday at 10:02 AM)

Chase the Savage has now turned heel and is shitting on Ralph, apologizing to the Vickers family, telling them they have a beautiful wedding, promoting Comfy streams and offering interviews to Kino Casino.


----------



## heathercho (Wednesday at 10:07 AM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> People may not have heard of Chase Savage the pro wrestler, but surely they are familiar with Chase’s nigger porn career, where he uploads videos of himself jerking off on Twitter: www.twitter.com/gonesavagexxx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is what Mike Sisco will be up against live at Ralphamania
> ...


Ahmir is an attractive, young black man, who is fit enough to wrassle wrassle, fuck bitches... and has 2 eyes that appear to be connected to the same circuitry. He even appears to have a day job.

Yet here he is... floating in Gunt's bifurcated, cock-eyed orbit....

I'd say "I guess it beats jail!", but it really doesn't.


----------



## Truly Rural (Wednesday at 10:26 AM)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Chase the Savage has now turned heel and is shitting on Ralph, apologizing to the Vickers family, telling them they have a beautiful wedding, promoting Comfy streams and offering interviews to Kino Casino.
> 
> View attachment 4240347 View attachment 4240343 View attachment 4240339 View attachment 4240336 View attachment 4240332 View attachment 4240328 View attachment 4240326View attachment 4240322View attachment 4240318


This reeks worse than Ralph's favorite dessert


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (Wednesday at 10:33 AM)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Chase the Savage has now turned heel and is shitting on Ralph, apologizing to the Vickers family, telling them they have a beautiful wedding, promoting Comfy streams and offering interviews to Kino Casino.
> 
> View attachment 4240347 View attachment 4240343 View attachment 4240339 View attachment 4240336 View attachment 4240332 View attachment 4240328 View attachment 4240326View attachment 4240322View attachment 4240318


Theory: What if Chase thinks this is all gayfabe and he's playing along as the 'heel' to Ralph's event? Comfy vs cozy both claiming to be the official stream of Ralphamania alone sounds retarded, then add in all the other white trash fighting with Harry, Vickers and other ayylawgs.

This dude is a wrestler, wouldn't it make sense for him to assume it's not real? Add to that, Ralph isn't there to tardwrangle him.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Wednesday at 10:39 AM)

I've never heard of Chase Savage but he sounds like a total schizo. His posts from today are pretty confusing. 

Very womanly behavior from Ralph going dark these last few days. Leaving his gimp Sisco to do all the promotion/gayfabe for the event that probably won't even happen.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 11:03 AM)

Gaunt King Ithan Rilph said:


> Theory: What if Chase thinks this is all gayfabe and he's playing along as the 'heel' to Ralph's event? Comfy vs cozy both claiming to be the official stream of Ralphamania alone sounds retarded, then add in all the other white trash fighting with Harry, Vickers and other ayylawgs.
> 
> This dude is a wrestler, wouldn't it make sense for him to assume it's not real? Add to that, Ralph isn't there to tardwrangle him.


Ahmir is exploiting the gayfabe to publicly humiliate the gunt while maintaining plausible deniability. He obviously researched the lore so he knows what Ralph is. He also knows that Ralph will impotently lash out at him. I think he is confident he can weather the fallout, he seems to have been paid already and all his official rassle rassle tweets are professional and aboveboard within the context of being an entertainer hired to be the heel for this overgrown child's birthday party. He's probably reading the subforum right now, hopefully laughing his ass off with the rest of us. Hi Ahmir, don't forget to make an account and say hi after the event. I know you probably signed an NDA but Ralph can't sue you without doxing himself so have at it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Wednesday at 11:11 AM)

Phony Chicken said:


> 100% kayfabe.


Definitely kayfabe promotion but I definitely see this guy being clueless about Gunt and not grasping that Gunt’s is an actual trainwreck, not just playing one online. 

I could easily believe contracts haven’t been signed or payments made yet since this is a Gunt event.

I now understand why Sisco was so interested, and willing to pay money for this shitshow. He gets to get sweaty and put his hands all over a strong black man. Sisco will be regularly masturbating to the video of him wrestling Chase for the next decade.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Wednesday at 11:29 AM)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Chase the Savage has now turned heel and is shitting on Ralph, apologizing to the Vickers family, telling them they have a beautiful wedding, promoting Comfy streams and offering interviews to Kino Casino.
> 
> View attachment 4240347 View attachment 4240343 View attachment 4240339 View attachment 4240336 View attachment 4240332 View attachment 4240328 View attachment 4240326View attachment 4240322View attachment 4240318


Anyone know who Ralph’s “silent partner” at @topsunsetlive is? That account has me pre-blocked, even though I never interacted. I would assume Sisco, Meigh, or just Ralph himself.

Chase said @topsunsetlive “could do better.” Could it be this guy is a friend of Meigh’s?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Wednesday at 11:36 AM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Anyone know who Ralph’s “silent partner” at @topsunsetlive is? That account has me pre-blocked, even though I never interacted. I would assume Sisco, Meigh, or just Ralph himself.
> 
> Chase said @topsunsetlive “could do better.” Could it be this guy is a friend of Meigh’s?


The account only follows Sisco, Dave Segan (Philly area wrasslin promoter) and Gunt’s two accounts. All it’s done is retweet a few of Gunt’s wrasslin tweets, but hilariously most of the tweets were about the belt Harry vanquished. 

A demonstration of the very serious glorious joint biz venture of Gunt and Sisco.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 11:38 AM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Anyone know who Ralph’s “silent partner” at @topsunsetlive is? That account has me pre-blocked, even though I never interacted. I would assume Sisco, Meigh, or just Ralph himself.
> 
> Chase said @topsunsetlive “could do better.” Could it be this guy is a friend of Meigh’s?


More like a coworker, if you know what I mean. Hey, isn't Vegas one of those cities where pornography is produced?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Wednesday at 11:51 AM)

I can't believe Kinochet archived this nigga's gay porn. What a massive faggot lol


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Wednesday at 11:51 AM)

Well now we know why Gunt is bringing Pantsu to the event, he’s pre-paid for a big black stunt cock for her.  It’s Ralph’s ultimate fantasy after all. 

Also, Lol, Sisco created an account called @insurancegroyper

“I help Groypers find Health Insurance when they age out of their parents plan.” 

Big brain Sisco gonna sell scammy health insurance to groypers and team up with Ralph so he can wrassle black porn stars. Gonna mint money.

Account only has a couple boring retweets from Ralph which does point to the creative PR brilliance of Pantsu, but also Sisco/Ralph laziness.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Wednesday at 12:06 PM)

Derpy said:


> It sounds like this thing may turn into an aylawg convention.


It was a double cross all along! The perfect bait to get as many of Ralph’s sworn blood enemies as possible in the same space. The Fed wedding, if you will.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Wednesday at 12:21 PM)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Since I can't be arsed to scan through an the entire thread, can someone show me any instances of Ralph promoting the card for this show? He wants people to fly out to watch the matches but it seems like there hasn't been any advertisements regarding the talent performing. Indie level wrestling typically is bolstered by people within the community, so even the smallest crowd will usually be able to get into the show because they recognize the wrestlers. If you're inviting people from out of state, you need to work on establishing to newcomers who the wrestlers are are and what type of characters they have so the audience can more easily get engaged with the show.


As far as I can recall the only thing really promoted for GuntaMania has been the people who will be appearing, like Dick Masterson and so on, though I've seen/heard nothing about those people saying they're going aside from Alex Stein, who has gotten the lion's share of mentions that he will NOT be there.

There's supposed to be wrestling, but aside from Chase Savage vs. Lil Mikey Sisco, which I don't think ever got a real "HERE'S THE FIRST MATCH WE'RE GUNNA ANNOUNCE FER GUNTAMANIA!" a lead in angle just sort of started up wth Sisco and Chase kinda half-assed trash talking on Twitter, I've not heard or seen anyone named as taking part in a wrestling match let alone what the list of matches is supposed to be.


#KillAllPedos said:


> Anyone know who Ralph’s “silent partner” at @topsunsetlive is? That account has me pre-blocked, even though I never interacted. I would assume Sisco, Meigh, or just Ralph himself.
> 
> Chase said @topsunsetlive “could do better.” Could it be this guy is a friend of Meigh’s?


I'd think Harry would be The Gunt's silent partner for footing the bill via Pantsu's credit cards until The Gunt decided to try and get Harry's other daughter fired from her job.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Wednesday at 12:50 PM)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> As far as I can recall the only thing really promoted for GuntaMania has been the people who will be appearing, like Dick Masterson and so on, though I've seen/heard nothing about those people saying they're going aside from Alex Stein, who has gotten the lion's share of mentions that he will NOT be there.
> 
> There's supposed to be wrestling, but aside from Chase Savage vs. Lil Mikey Sisco, which I don't think ever got a real "HERE'S THE FIRST MATCH WE'RE GUNNA ANNOUNCE FER GUNTAMANIA!" a lead in angle just sort of started up wth Sisco and Chase kinda half-assed trash talking on Twitter, I've not heard or seen anyone named as taking part in a wrestling match let alone what the list of matches is supposed to be.
> 
> I'd think Harry would be The Gunt's silent partner for footing the bill via Pantsu's credit cards until The Gunt decided to try and get Harry's other daughter fired from her job.


Really all the careful planning, organization and promotion we have come to expect from a Gunt event. They had enough money and pull to get one amateur wrestler to agree to come to their bingo hall ring but didn’t bother to check if he was also an amateur gay porn star too. 

You know Gunt just left all the work and money for Sisco to deal with. I figured Ralph just wanted to pick out a championship belt, do promos on the KS and try to grift money. But now we know his main motivation was so he could record Chase fucking Pantsu on Saturday night while Gunt jacked off wearing his belt. 

I expect Ralph to burn the Sisco bridge after the event and blame him for it being a disaster. Ralph didn’t have a fall guy for his bowling event, so lesson learned. Sisco is going to be hard selling Groypers insurance for the next year to cover all his debts for wrasslin a gay porn star in a ghetto bingo hall.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Wednesday at 1:16 PM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Anyone know who Ralph’s “silent partner” at @topsunsetlive is? That account has me pre-blocked, even though I never interacted. I would assume Sisco, Meigh, or just Ralph himself.
> 
> Chase said @topsunsetlive “could do better.” Could it be this guy is a friend of Meigh’s?




My money is in this being Ralph’s way to hide his affiliation and promote his wrasslin event as legit to bring in other wrasslers, or just create a new LLC to hide funds. Or a Ralph fan using this to set up the event while Chase thinks he’s playing the whatever you call it… the heel? Idk I’m passively absorbing this terminology so I apologize if I don’t know what I’m talking about

Also Sisco calls himself the COO so it’s all connected to Ralph anyway


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Wednesday at 1:41 PM)

Hüftpriester said:


> I've never heard of Chase Savage but he sounds like a total schizo. His posts from today are pretty confusing.
> 
> Very womanly behavior from Ralph going dark these last few days. Leaving his gimp Sisco to do all the promotion/gayfabe for the event that probably won't even happen.


My theory is that Gunt/Meigh/Rozy are on the ferry from Progreso to Florida and that’s why Gunt is radio silent.  The trip takes 3 days.  Once back on US soil they can re-up their tourism paperwork and MX car insurance for another 180 days before going back.  That explains why he’s going through with it even though its clear that the event is going to be a total failure.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Wednesday at 1:51 PM)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Now Chase is on Twitter taking shots at the Clout Horse. I assume that, for him at least, it’s just kayfabe. But Ralph cannot handle banter like this. He’s probably so mad he can’t fire his headliner right now.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Wednesday at 2:24 PM)

Beef Elemental said:


> Dear God. Everything is starting to make sense.
> View attachment 4240314



"The greatest trick the Gunt ever pulled was convincing the world that his lust for black men didn't exist"

* Ralph's googly eyes uncross and become normal before he drives off with Chase Savage, leaving Pantsu to wander around confused in front of a VFW in New Jersey. *


----------



## Hüftpriester (Wednesday at 2:42 PM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> View attachment 4241535
> Now Chase is on Twitter taking shots at the Clout Horse. I assume that, for him at least, it’s just kayfabe. But Ralph cannot handle banter like this. He’s probably so mad he can’t fire his headliner right now.


The Ralphiemale letting a black man insult his fiancée, very womanly and beta behavior. Pretty disgraceful to be quite honest. 

He might as well let Chase spend his wedding night with Pantsu.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Wednesday at 2:48 PM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> My money is in this being Ralph’s way to hide his affiliation and promote his wrasslin event as legit to bring in other wrasslers, or just create a new LLC to hide funds. Or a Ralph fan using this to set up the event while Chase thinks he’s playing the whatever you call it… the heel? Idk I’m passively absorbing this terminology so I apologize if I don’t know what I’m talking about


You're correct.  A Heel is a bad guy and the good guy is the Face or Babyface in Pro Wrestling carny parlance.


----------



## MeltyTW (Wednesday at 2:50 PM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> View attachment 4241535
> Now Chase is on Twitter taking shots at the Clout Horse. I assume that, for him at least, it’s just kayfabe. But Ralph cannot handle banter like this. He’s probably so mad he can’t fire his headliner right now.





Hüftpriester said:


> The Ralphiemale letting a black man insult his fiancée, very womanly and beta behavior. Pretty disgraceful to be quite honest.
> 
> He might as well let Chase spend his wedding night with Pantsu.


I think it's actually worse, this means ralph isn't even a cuck, he's a wannabe cuck desperately trying to push a girl so ugly that even they don't want her. I didn't think you could eek out a rung below cuck on the caste ladder but I guess I underestimated true RELPHAmales


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Wednesday at 2:53 PM)

MeltyTW said:


> I think it's actually worse, this means ralph isn't even a cuck, he's a wannabe cuck desperately trying to push a girl so ugly that even they don't want her. I didn't think you could eek out a rung below cuck on the caste ladder but I guess I underestimated true RELPHAmales


May is far too ugly and creepy for mahogany sun gods


----------



## MeltyTW (Wednesday at 2:55 PM)

Monkey Type-I.N.G said:


> May is far too ugly and creepy for mahogany sun gods


Also let's be real she probably smelled like piss even before the mold shack and the gunt on hoof contact


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Wednesday at 2:56 PM)

I've never seen a wrestling event promoted with no matches mentioned. Instead there's a line up of some internet personalities who may or may not be there. I actually cannot wait to see how much of a clusterfuck this is.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Wednesday at 3:37 PM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> View attachment 4241226
> 
> My money is in this being Ralph’s way to hide his affiliation and promote his wrasslin event as legit to bring in other wrasslers, or just create a new LLC to hide funds. Or a Ralph fan using this to set up the event while Chase thinks he’s playing the whatever you call it… the heel? Idk I’m passively absorbing this terminology so I apologize if I don’t know what I’m talking about
> 
> ...


Now we know during their sad cook-outs  these two geniuses were really cooking up a big brained business venture for the ages. Ralph missed his calling in wrasslin promotion and now that was going to be rectified. Lil Mikey and big black gay cock wrasslin while Gunt provides thrilling commentary live from a bingo hall was just the start of their new Cozy wrasslin empire.


Lorne Armstrong said:


> My theory is that Gunt/Meigh/Rozy are on the ferry from Progreso to Florida and that’s why Gunt is radio silent.  The trip takes 3 days.  Once back on US soil they can re-up their tourism paperwork and MX car insurance for another 180 days before going back.  That explains why he’s going through with it even though its clear that the event is going to be a total failure.


Imagine the hell of dragging an infant along for that bullshit. But I can’t imagine Gunt plans that well and would instead wait till the last minute or think he can drive without insurance just like home. 

Didn’t Gunt already post a sweaty photo with them all crammed into coach seats? Think that shows they are flying to the ghetto bingo hall. No way Gunt could make it over here with his truck and be there by Saturday:


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Wednesday at 3:55 PM)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Didn’t Gunt already post a sweaty photo with them all crammed into coach seats? Think that shows they are flying to the ghetto bingo hall. No way Gunt could make it over here with his truck and be there by Saturday:



That was from the trip to Cuba. Apparently Ralph is radio silent so it could be because he is because he’s stuck on a ferry in the Gulf of Mexico heading to Florida with his truck and Rozy. According to the Harry text Meigh flew down to Mexico while Ralph later arrived with the truck.

I guess the real question in all of this where are Ralph’s 2 cats? He locks up one because they don’t like each other so does that mean ones locked in a bathroom with a litter box and pile of food and the other has free roaming in the concrete mold shack? He said he’s going to be gone for a week or so in Atlantic City I thought


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 4:15 PM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> That was from the trip to Cuba. Apparently Ralph is radio silent so it could be because he is because he’s stuck on a ferry in the Gulf of Mexico heading to Florida with his truck and Rozy. According to the Harry text Meigh flew down to Mexico while Ralph later arrived with the truck.
> 
> I guess the real question in all of this where are Ralph’s 2 cats? He locks up one because they don’t like each other so does that mean ones locked in a bathroom with a litter box and pile of food and the other has free roaming in the concrete mold shack? He said he’s going to be gone for a week or so in Atlantic City I thought


I used to make jokes about it but I now firmly believe that he just leaves the animals alone in the house with a bunch of food like the criminally negligent sack of shit he consistently proves himself to be at every opportunity. Can you honestly picture Ralph paying a couple hundred bucks to have multiple pets boarded? Because I can't.




RIP Tug


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Wednesday at 4:30 PM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> That was from the trip to Cuba. Apparently Ralph is radio silent so it could be because he is because he’s stuck on a ferry in the Gulf of Mexico heading to Florida with his truck and Rozy. According to the Harry text Meigh flew down to Mexico while Ralph later arrived with the truck.
> 
> I guess the real question in all of this where are Ralph’s 2 cats? He locks up one because they don’t like each other so does that mean ones locked in a bathroom with a litter box and pile of food and the other has free roaming in the concrete mold shack? He said he’s going to be gone for a week or so in Atlantic City I thought


Lmao. If he’s really dragging May and Rozy from Mexico to Jersey in a truck then he will be in excellent shape for Saturday. 

Gunt is as dumb as they come but even he couldn’t be retarded, insane and cheap enough to attempt that trip with an infant in tow.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Wednesday at 4:39 PM)

This gets better and better, last minute a new retard enters the fray and starts shitting on Ralph.  If its kayfabe or whatever he's going too hard and Ralph will cry and squeal about it no matter what.  Can't wait for RALPHAMANIA!


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 4:48 PM)

In the content night you only see this spook when he opens his mouth.


----------



## AltisticRight (Wednesday at 4:56 PM)

This is all gayer than Milo Yiannopoulos being queued up in central Africa. Wrasslin is so fucking unfunny and gay, Jesus Christ.

Of course JCaesar187 hires a bull during his "wedding larp" with Amanda. He's going to watch Sissyco and the bull pummel his mare and film it. There's now a non-zero chance of that video showing up after they break up for good.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Wednesday at 4:58 PM)

A-a-a-aasssston, this is our chance to make our show funny and relevant again!


----------



## Truly Rural (Wednesday at 5:07 PM)

T / A

That Savage person already changed his twitter profile pic into this masterpiece. This is my new fav Gunt pic.


----------



## Jump (Wednesday at 5:12 PM)

So instead of booking an amateur wrestler for his event he ended up booking an amateur gay black pornstar? 

And now this porn actor is going on KC?
Ralph never fails to impress me with his ability to completely fuck things up in totally crazy and unexpected ways.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Wednesday at 5:26 PM)

The more I read about this impending shit show the more I find myself asking "So when is the grift to pop up?"


----------



## Truly Rural (Wednesday at 5:32 PM)

So for licence to be active on Saturday they need to apply by 4 pm today. Did they do it?


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Wednesday at 5:36 PM)

Jump said:


> So instead of booking an amateur wrestler for his event he ended up booking an amateur gay black pornstar?
> 
> And now this porn actor is going on KC?
> Ralph never fails to impress me with his ability to completely fuck things up in totally crazy and unexpected ways.


He might be trying to run a bit, but I’m leaning toward this being real because there’s almost no chance Ralph would co-sign what Chase has been saying the last few days. Just like when people wondered if it was kayfabe with Harry, Ralph‘s inability to handle a joke is a huge tell.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Wednesday at 6:08 PM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> He might be trying to run a bit, but I’m leaning toward this being real because there’s almost no chance Ralph would co-sign what Chase has been saying the last few days. Just like when people wondered if it was kayfabe with Harry, Ralph‘s inability to handle a joke is a huge tell.


I think its a mix of reality and kayfabe.

I think to this guy, it's a job. He doesn't know Ralph and doesn't really give a shit. At first he ran cover for him because thats where the paycheck comes from. Once he got a strong does of alogging and did some research, he realized just how shitty a person Ralph is. At the same time, he's a wrassler. He knows how to put on a good show. To him, the alogs are way more engaging and giving him a ton of exposure so why not turn heel and play into them. The alogs will do way more for his career than Ralph ever would. End of the day I think he's playing up the crowd, but also very aware Ralph is a pile of shit. If he can marry the two and get some miles out of it, so much the better for him.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Wednesday at 6:16 PM)

What could Ralph be doing right now? He couldn't take the heat from Mr. Morris so he's gone dark for a few days before his big event. Imagine giving up on promoting your event because your future father-in-law psychologically broke you. Now he's got one of his main wrasslers mocking him in a way he definitely wouldn't approve and he's still quiet. What a fat bitch.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Wednesday at 6:24 PM)

This is fucking wild, it feels like we’re on the precipice of something great or hilariously mediocre happening. It’s like a false sense of security, a period of strange silence and tension before the overinflated balloon pops and all of the potential moving parts, Harry, Vickers, the black bull rasslin’ guy, alogs running around wielding Ralph’s sacred artefacts and weapons, document servers, the horse, the wedding, the crazy security measures, the cats left to rot in Mexico, Sandra.zip being used as a source of rejuvenating power like Paul Bearer and the Undertaker, the Ralph family slowly chugging their way along the gulf of Mexico in a shitty ferry as we speak, the sheer number of people who have it in for Ralph converge in a symphony of autism and retardation. This is crazy, and if even 5% of it turns out to be gayfabe, I’ll doff my bonnet to the pig because I’m fucking HOOKED.


----------



## Truly Rural (Wednesday at 6:24 PM)

I think he went dark out of fear of accidentally doxing his location like he always does. He is navigating a jungle out there dodging papers left and right.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Wednesday at 6:34 PM)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> This is fucking wild, it feels like we’re on the precipice of something great or hilariously mediocre happening. It’s like a false sense of security, a period of strange silence and tension before the overinflated balloon pops and all of the moving parts, Harry, Vickers, the black bull rasslin’ guy, alogs running around wielding Ralph’s sacred artefacts and weapons, document servers, the horse, the wedding, the crazy security measures, the cats left to rot in Mexico, Sandra.zip being used as a source of rejuvenating power like Paul Bearer and the Undertaker, the sheer number of people who have it in for Ralph come to effect in a symphony of autism and retardation. This is crazy, and if even 5% of it turns out to be gayfabe, I’ll doff my bonnet to the pig because I’m fucking HOOKED.


I think we are in the final act of the Gunt Saga. It seems as if the universe has decided that every horrible thing Ralph has ever done should catch up with him all at once. As if every shitty karma bill is coming due for him all in one perfect moment. It's a wild thing to see and may be the closest thing to have convinced me of a higher power in the last decade. The world is actively dealing with it's Ethan Ralph problem. 

Between:

1) weeks of public humiliation and mental stress coming from Harry, 
2) the fear and anxiety of having to run from Mexican ghetto to Mexican ghetto because Vickers is chasing him with numerous court docs, 
3) Alex Stein going on every stream he can to berate, shame and embarrass him, his event no being planned at all, 
4) a spite wedding to Meigh, 
5) his own wrestlers turning on him and laughing with the alogs, 
6) and what I assume is Nick and other Cozy members seriously questioning if they should go to this

the world is openly shitting on him at a level we've never seen before. 

We know alogs are coming to fuck with his event. It's not a question of "if" but of "how many" and "what are they planning"?, We know Vickers and Harry are certainly cooking something up as well. We also know he's going to be fucked out of his mind on booze, coke and everything else. 

There is no way this doesn't end with explosive results and utter madness. I truly don't see a way where this doesn't end in an arrest.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Wednesday at 6:41 PM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> He might be trying to run a bit, but I’m leaning toward this being real because there’s almost no chance Ralph would co-sign what Chase has been saying the last few days. Just like when people wondered if it was kayfabe with Harry, Ralph‘s inability to handle a joke is a huge tell.


Would Ethan Ralph, JCaesar himself, run a bit with a black porn star? That would require self reflection and being able to laugh at himself when he couldn't handle Rekieta chuckle at him sharting himself or Chrissy Mayr laughing at the ridiculousness of making his mother walk to life saving dialysis in the heat.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 6:45 PM)

Truly Rural said:


> So for licence to be active on Saturday they need to apply by 4 pm today. Did they do it?
> 
> View attachment 4243278


The deadline was actually yesterday, since the office is closed on the weekend they need the license issued on Friday. If Gunt got himself to that office on Tuesday with all the correct documents and paperwork I will be surprised. Also now that the Mexican drug fueled rage has worn off I'm sure he started getting a little bit nervous about the consequences. I'm now leaning about 70% toward fake sham marriage ceremony. Usually when Ralph accomplishes adult tasks such as filing paperwork he gloats about it online but it's always possible he is just too busy and overwhelmed with event planning.


----------



## Truly Rural (Wednesday at 6:57 PM)

Beef Elemental said:


> The deadline was actually yesterday, since the office is closed on the weekend they need the license issued on Friday. If Gunt got himself to that office on Tuesday with all the correct documents and paperwork I will be surprised. Also now that the Mexican drug fueled rage has worn off I'm sure he started getting a little bit nervous about the consequences. I'm now leaning about 70% toward fake sham marriage ceremony. Usually when Ralph accomplishes adult tasks such as filing paperwork he gloats about it online but it's always possible he is just too busy and overwhelmed with event planning.


Thats what I thought but I'm not convinced. Application and licence issuance are used interchangeably, so some places state 




In NJ they say waiting period starts once application is filed. I think it just goes automatically live 72 hours later.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Wednesday at 7:10 PM)

It won't live up to the hype unless one man gets dusted in the face with another man's mother's ashes in the rasslin' ring on Saturday.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 7:16 PM)

Truly Rural said:


> Thats what I thought but I'm not convinced. Application and licence issuance are used interchangeably, so some places state
> View attachment 4243884
> In NJ they say waiting period starts once application is filed. I think it just goes automatically live 72 hours later.


I think you have to physically obtain the license though. This third-party site indicates the deadline is Tuesday:





						State of New Jersey Marriage Laws, NJ
					

New Jersey Marriage Laws The fee for a New Jersey marriage license is $28 and is required at the time of application. Minimum age to marry is 18. There is




					www.usmarriagelaws.com
				




While the Woodbury, NJ marriage certificate office is more vague:








						Marriage Certificates - City Of Woodbury
					

Requirements for entering into a Marriage: For two persons to establish a Marriage in this State, it shall be necessary that they satisfy all of the following criteria: Not be a party to another civil union, domestic partnership or marriage in this State or recognized by this State; Be at […]




					woodbury.nj.us
				




Attached is a copy of the marriage application; sure hope no perjury was committed when they signed that document! Be a shame if they filled in an address other than the mexican moldshack that probably doesn't match any of their identification documents.

Edit: for the love of God someone please contact Vickers and tell him to stake out the Woodbury registrar's office on Friday


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Wednesday at 7:18 PM)

Beef Elemental said:


> I think you have to physically obtain the license though. This third-party site indicates the deadline is Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Ralph say the reason he was coming back to the States early was to sort out the marriage license issue or some other logistics issue with the wedding?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Wednesday at 7:19 PM)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Lmao. If he’s really dragging May and Rozy from Mexico to Jersey in a truck then he will be in excellent shape for Saturday.
> 
> Gunt is as dumb as they come but even he couldn’t be retarded, insane and cheap enough to attempt that trip with an infant in tow.


The Gunt went from Richmond to Miami for AFPAC 3 and even got himself on one of those "OMG THESE DRIVERS ARE TERRIBLE!" sites.  And The Gunt really is stupid enough to do Miami - Atlantic City in one rage-fuled trip the day before the event.  That sort of planning is why we were graced with a "THE GUNT IS STUCK IN A BLIZZARD IN PANTSU'S MAZDA WHICH HAD TO BE TOWED BY A KIND FARMER WHEN THE GUNT DECIDED TO TRY THE BACK ROADS!" saga the days before and of what was supposed to be a 12-hour streamfest a little over a year ago.


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Wednesday at 7:27 PM)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> This is fucking wild, it feels like we’re on the precipice of something great or hilariously mediocre happening. It’s like a false sense of security, a period of strange silence and tension before the overinflated balloon pops and all of the potential moving parts, Harry, Vickers, the black bull rasslin’ guy, alogs running around wielding Ralph’s sacred artefacts and weapons, document servers, the horse, the wedding, the crazy security measures, the cats left to rot in Mexico, Sandra.zip being used as a source of rejuvenating power like Paul Bearer and the Undertaker, the Ralph family slowly chugging their way along the gulf of Mexico in a shitty ferry as we speak, the sheer number of people who have it in for Ralph converge in a symphony of autism and retardation. This is crazy, and if even 5% of it turns out to be gayfabe, I’ll doff my bonnet to the pig because I’m fucking HOOKED.


Basically this scene but in an American Legion hall.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Wednesday at 7:29 PM)

We are in a wild new world.


----------



## MeltyTW (Wednesday at 7:53 PM)

Jump said:


> So instead of booking an amateur wrestler for his event he ended up booking an amateur gay black pornstar?
> 
> And now this porn actor is going on KC?
> Ralph never fails to impress me with his ability to completely fuck things up in totally crazy and unexpected ways.


Wait wtf I thought chase was pro ralph how'd gunt fuck that up in a blink?


----------



## Pootella (Wednesday at 7:59 PM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> He might be trying to run a bit, but I’m leaning toward this being real


You can take the bbc lusting jcaesar out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the bbc lusting jcaesar.


Spoiler: jcaesar's porn affinity









Pit Viper Salesman said:


> We are in a wild new world.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Wednesday at 8:01 PM)

Balldo's Gate said:


> Didn't Ralph say the reason he was coming back to the States early was to sort out the marriage license issue or some other logistics issue with the wedding?


Yes, but he was still in Mexico on Sunday. If he needs a document reissued he's fucked.


----------



## Niggernerd (Wednesday at 8:12 PM)

Real question is, will someone knock him out outside the ring?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Wednesday at 8:18 PM)

Truly Rural said:


> So for licence to be active on Saturday they need to apply by 4 pm today. Did they do it?
> 
> View attachment 4243278


The clerk’s office in Woodbury is closed on Saturday.  They don’t issue you the license until after the wait period . That means you make the application, then pick the license up 72 hours later BAWT if 72 hours later means it’s Saturday then tough titty, you just have to wait until Monday.  That means Gunt and Meigh would have had to have been at the Registrar’s Office in Woodbury because that’s where the ceremony is being held and they would have had to have been there by 4:00 pm yesterday with all of their documents in hand ready to apply in order to pick up that license Friday afternoon and have it ready for Saturday.  They didn’t get it, and whatever act they put on there’s not going to be a legal wedding at the event.

“A local Registrar will not issue a marriage license sooner than 72 hours after the application for a license has been made, unless ordered to do so via a Superior Court order.

If the ceremony is scheduled for a Saturday or Sunday, the application should be made no later than the preceding Tuesday.  If the application is made on a Wednesday or Thursday, the 72 hours will end on Saturday or Sunday, but the Registrar will probably not be available on those days or any public holiday.”



			https://www.southjerseyofficiants.com/marriagelicensing


----------



## AltisticRight (Wednesday at 8:36 PM)

Pootella said:


> You can take the bbc lusting jcaesar out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the bbc lusting jcaesar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: jcaesar's porn affinity
> ...


There's also old tweets of his archived where he tweets at fat slovenly Nubian Niggresses. 

JCaesar187's lust for coal knows no bounds.


----------



## Derpy (Wednesday at 8:38 PM)

How is any of this real life?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Wednesday at 8:46 PM)

Derpy said:


> How is any of this real life?


It’s not. Covid killed us all and our consciousnesses were uploaded by Josh. He creates storylines from an AI chat program  to keep us from going insane while he uses us to mine for crypto


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Wednesday at 8:55 PM)

Fudgie the Whale will be making a special appearance at Ralphamania. So all you kiwi fag farms haters can shut the fuck up about the wedding cake! 5 star cakes bitch.


----------



## Franken Castle (Wednesday at 9:15 PM)

I am actually really excited for this. I don't care if nothing happens, this is going to be an epic Ralphamale L no matter what.


----------



## AltisticRight (Wednesday at 9:24 PM)

I have never been to a cakeless wedding, everyone should at least get one nice slice and I always pretend to like it, what an absolute fucking disgrace this Teletubbies make play larp wedding is, shameful.

Walmart cupcakes is even out of the budget. Imagine getting married this way, it's a humiliation ritual and Amanda is a spineless pathetic doormat. She's not a horse, those things are pretty savage. She's a sentient skeet blanket for the fat baby of the Sektur.


----------



## Dandy (Wednesday at 9:40 PM)

Ralph seems to be enjoying himself with some wholesome shopping in Jersey City! What possible horror and attrocities await in the coming days?


----------



## MeltyTW (Thursday at 4:34 AM)

Franken Castle said:


> I am actually really excited for this. I don't care if nothing happens, this is going to be an epic Ralphamale L no matter what.


nah pig better at least fart live and be laughed at or i say we form a mob, and break down the fucking walls of gunt


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Thursday at 4:50 AM)

Is there a predictions thread anywhere for what might happen or we just posting here?

Personally my bet is a killstream fan will cough during the wedding vows, causing Ralph to flip out and attempt to brawl with his fans. 

Bonus points if Ralph gets smashed with a chair.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Thursday at 8:36 AM)

Of course Ralph of all people would hire the amateur black porn star to be one of the main stars of his event. Jceasar strikes again.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Thursday at 1:00 PM)

Is the wet tshirt still happening or no? I feel like that’s going to be the big lead up to the wedding with the 2 winners of the wet tshirt contest (Ralph and Meigh, obviously rigged with Meigh winning) tying the knot


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Thursday at 1:23 PM)

I have set this as my alarm on Saturday morning. I thought others might like to do the same:





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Keranu (Thursday at 1:24 PM)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> I have set this as my alarm on Saturday morning. I thought others might like to do the same:
> 
> View attachment 4249190


THE FINAL GUNTDOWN!

Or the final meltdown before Ralph dies or goes to jail.


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Thursday at 1:28 PM)

Which guests do y'all think will actually show up? I'm guessing Beardson, Chaggot, & maybe Woozuh.


----------



## Mango Cobra (Thursday at 1:30 PM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Is the wet tshirt still happening or no? I feel like that’s going to be the big lead up to the wedding with the 2 winners of the wet tshirt contest (Ralph and Meigh, obviously rigged with Meigh winning) tying the knot


Ralph would win both. He has two pairs of tits, don't forget.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Thursday at 1:49 PM)

Sapphixys Shitty Panties said:


> Which guests do y'all think will actually show up? I'm guessing Beardson, Chaggot, & maybe Woozuh.


The guest list is seeming less and less accurate as the big day approaches.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Thursday at 2:06 PM)

I truly don't see Dick still going to this. Even before Harry humiliating him and Vickers talking about serving him, this event was glowing like Three Mile Island. At this point it's a a literal risk to anyone who goes.


----------



## Derpy (Thursday at 2:48 PM)

Yesterday, Chase the Porn star had all kinds of stuff to say. Today he is silent.
I wonder what’s up with that?


----------



## MeltyTW (Thursday at 3:01 PM)

Derpy said:


> Yesterday, Chase the Porn star had all kinds of stuff to say. Today he is silent.
> I wonder what’s up with that?


The funniest theory I heard was chase thought the hoard of alogs calling gunt fat was kayfabe and if that's true Ralph's probably hollarin and cryin and threatening to kill himself right now all because he couldn't admit to his wrasslin hero negro that he has a lot of trolls and in fact falls a wee bit short of being universally worshiped and beloved as a voice of a generation and the best and brightest star of the century


----------



## Juhlonduss (Thursday at 3:01 PM)

Derpy said:


> Yesterday, Chase the Porn star had all kinds of stuff to say. Today he is silent.
> I wonder what’s up with that?


Gonna go with the previously posted theory that he thought shitting all over Ralph and Meigh was just part of the gayfabe of the event, not realizing gunt can't handle the bantz. Dude probably woke up to an inbox full of hog squeals and thinly veiled threats and decided to go silent in order to keep the meager payday he's receiving for participating in this trashfire event.


----------



## Juhlonduss (Yesterday at 3:01 PM)

Derpy said:


> Yesterday, Chase the Porn star had all kinds of stuff to say. Today he is silent.
> I wonder what’s up with that?


Gonna go with the previously posted theory that he thought shitting all over Ralph and Meigh was just part of the gayfabe of the event, not realizing gunt can't handle the bantz. Dude probably woke up to an inbox full of hog squeals and thinly veiled threats and decided to go silent in order to keep the meager payday he's receiving for participating in this trashfire event.


----------



## disavow (Yesterday at 3:03 PM)

Juhlonduss said:


> Gonna go with the previously posted theory that he thought shitting all over Ralph and Meigh was just part of the gayfabe of the event, not realizing gunt can't handle the bantz. Dude probably woke up to an inbox full of hog squeals and thinly veiled threats and decided to go silent in order to keep the meager payday he's receiving for participating in this trashfire event.


Agree. He was having fun discovering the alog meme folder, too. What a shame Ralph can't handle bantz, he's funny when he can ("ladies and gentlemen, it's the GUNT!")


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Yesterday at 3:11 PM)

So ralph is calling May a PAWG and hiring black porn actors, is he doing it on purpose now?


----------



## MeltyTW (Yesterday at 3:16 PM)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> I truly don't see Dick still going to this. Even before Harry humiliating him and Vickers talking about serving him, this event was glowing like Three Mile Island. At this point it's a a literal risk to anyone who goes.


I mean ralph is literally threatening to start a shoot out in this cramped space, I think dick should go and he should bring Vito and have a great time. 



Monkey Type-I.N.G said:


> So ralph is calling May a PAWG and hiring black porn actors, is he doing it on purpose now?


He also called her a killstream queen in the same post. Lol


----------



## Franken Castle (Yesterday at 3:17 PM)

Sapphixys Shitty Panties said:


> Which guests do y'all think will actually show up? I'm guessing Beardson, Chaggot, & maybe Woozuh.


Well we know for sure he'll be down a guest with FedAlaska off fulfilling the Mutt's law quota for the year. I'm waiting with baited breathe to see what part of Dick's anatomy fails this time.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Yesterday at 3:19 PM)

Meigh is literally not one of these things.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Yesterday at 3:29 PM)

MeltyTW said:


> He also called her a killstream queen in the same post. Lol


Yeah....a drag queen


Derpy said:


> Yesterday, Chase the Porn star had all kinds of stuff to say. Today he is silent.
> I wonder what’s up with that?


Imagine getting buck broke by a fat little bitch like Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Derpy (Yesterday at 3:37 PM)

I was just reading some of Chase’s replies yesterday and I noticed him talking about “Sunset” and how they are the one’s paying him. I wonder if Chase makes the Connection between Sunset and Ralph.
Here is a screenshot of one example. I think someone has archived this guy’s Twitter already.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Yesterday at 3:38 PM)

MeltyTW said:


> The funniest theory I heard was chase thought the hoard of alogs calling gunt fat was kayfabe and if that's true Ralph's probably hollarin and cryin and threatening to kill himself right now all because he couldn't admit to his wrasslin hero negro that he has a lot of trolls and in fact falls a wee bit short of being universally worshiped and beloved as a voice of a generation and the best and brightest star of the century


I have a better one. Chase Savage AKA Ahmir is the same Ahmir who was Jazz Jennings boyfriend, who coincidentally was from Philly which is a stone's throw from Woodbury. A side effect of my racism is that I have difficulty differentiating between black people, perhaps someone with better facial recognition ability can continue my investigation.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Yesterday at 4:17 PM)

Derpy said:


> I was just reading some of Chase’s replies yesterday and I noticed him talking about “Sunset” and how they are the one’s paying him. I wonder if Chase makes the Connection between Sunset and Ralph.
> Here is a screenshot of one example. I think someone has archived this guy’s Twitter already.View attachment 4249966


I believe “Sunset” is a co-venture between Ralph and Sisco. It’s possible much of this has been left up to Sisco to manage and handle.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Yesterday at 5:49 PM)

Pitbull Victim said:


> View attachment 4249843
> 
> Meigh is literally not one of these things.


Sorry, it’s the other meaning: Pedophile-Autistic Wigger’s Girlfriend


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Yesterday at 5:53 PM)

Beef Elemental said:


> The guest list is seeming less and less accurate as the big day approaches.
> View attachment 4249358


like 70% of the faggots who were "confirmed to appear" at his big boy bowling party didn't show, at least two of them are also on this list.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Yesterday at 6:01 PM)

Did Ralph drive to the US with the guntmobile? He's apparently in Vegas so he'd  have to be drive non-stop to make it to NJ for Guntmania.


----------



## Franken Castle (Yesterday at 6:05 PM)

MeltyTW said:


> I mean ralph is literally threatening to start a shoot out in this cramped space, I think dick should go and he should bring Vito and have a great time.


Fuck if only Vito the Pedo got caught in a RagePig incited crossfire.


----------



## MeltyTW (Yesterday at 6:07 PM)

FamicomGorby said:


> Did Ralph drive to the US with the guntmobile? He's apparently in Vegas so he'd  have to be drive non-stop to make it to NJ for Guntmania.


That's alot of big rigs to pass and brake check with the baby on board


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Yesterday at 6:09 PM)

FamicomGorby said:


> Did Ralph drive to the US with the guntmobile? He's apparently in Vegas so he'd  have to be drive non-stop to make it to NJ for Guntmania.


Merida Yucatan to Las Vegas is a 46-hour drive not counting the border and Customs.  So no, he didn't drive


----------



## disavow (Yesterday at 6:15 PM)

FamicomGorby said:


> Did Ralph drive to the US with the guntmobile? He's apparently in Vegas so he'd  have to be drive non-stop to make it to NJ for Guntmania.


I doubt he could've made it to Vegas driving and THEN to NJ. Perhaps he took the ferry and flew from MIA to LAS.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Yesterday at 6:20 PM)

disavow said:


> I doubt he could've made it to Vegas driving and THEN to NJ. Perhaps he took the ferry and flew from MIA to LAS.


Ferry is a three day thing by itself.  They flew.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Yesterday at 6:51 PM)

With the Brown Thumb Wedding concluded, The barnyard duo descend upon New Jersey. Meanwhile, the armies of Morris, Vickers, JessePS, Kino Casino, and the many aylawgs of The Farms TM follow close behind.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

I am hearing Kai has told members of Cozy that he has dropped out of Ralphamania.


----------



## Beavis (Yesterday at 9:08 PM)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> I am hearing Kai has told members of Cozy that he has dropped out of Ralphamania.


I think Ralph is going to no show and leave Michael Sisco holding the bag.


----------



## Fannyscum (Yesterday at 9:16 PM)

Is Chase Savage out now too? Could be another angle, deciphering these retards is exhausting:


Tweet | Archive

It does look like Sisco had a stay in twitter jail: 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Yesterday at 9:32 PM)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Fudgie the Whale will be making a special appearance at Ralphamania. So all you kiwi fag farms haters can shut the fuck up about the wedding cake! 5 star cakes bitch.
> View attachment 4244800







Way to call it.

Edit: I'm a retard and can't tell an obvious joke from reality.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Yesterday at 10:19 PM)

It’s starting to sound like this event is going to be a wash out. Ralph might not even bother leaving Vegas.


----------



## Marche (Yesterday at 10:40 PM)

Beef Elemental said:


> The guest list is seeming less and less accurate as the big day approaches.
> View attachment 4249358


>Loulz 
>IP2 Legend 
Hes a baked alaska nontent leg humper who has had like 2 good moments and one of them was getting beat up by a woman for calling her a nigger


----------



## Fannyscum (Yesterday at 10:49 PM)

Guntamania isn't looking so good boys:


Tweet | Archive

Even Warski smells a work:

Tweet | Archive

DISAVOW

Tweet | Archive

Commence to hollering:

Tweet | Archive

With all the delegates from the America First Lollipop Guild in attendance he could be talking about anyone here:

Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


----------



## Derpy (Yesterday at 10:58 PM)

Has anyone sent chase a DM to invite him to make an account here?

Chase, get in here!


----------



## Slightly Worthless (Today at 1:19 AM)

Beef Elemental said:


> The guest list is seeming less and less accurate as the big day approaches.


Sorry I haven't been keeping up - Has Ralph actually hired any professional wrestlers for this event?

From this guestlist I'm confused what's meant to be taking place.


----------



## An automatic clown (Today at 1:27 AM)

Washed up no good ((grifter)) Ashley Rae Goldenberg trying to hitch a ride to Guntfest lol


----------



## Fannyscum (Today at 1:28 AM)

Slightly Worthless said:


> Sorry I haven't been keeping up - Has Ralph actually hired any professional wrestlers for this event?
> 
> From this guestlist I'm confused what's meant to be taking place.


This is all just a vanity event for Ralph's associate Michael Sisco, who claims to have attended a wrestling school of some sort and has dreamed of performing in the ring. For this his first ever match he had booked himself to appear as the headliner at Ralphamania with a "pro"-wrestler named Chase Savage, who is now claiming to no longer be involved:


Tweet | Archive

Other than this, there has been no promotion of any other fights or fighters, though the way Chase was talking made it sound like there was an entire card for the event. However he is a retarded pro-wrestler who likes to pretend these gay rassle rassle storylines are real so take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Today at 1:29 AM)

This is not going to happen. I know wrasslin is viewed as a joke, and it sort of is, but you can't just throw people into a ring with no insurance and hope they don't injure each other in your event.


----------



## Waifu Days (Today at 1:35 AM)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> This is not going to happen. I know wrasslin is viewed as a joke, and it sort of is, but you can't just throw people into a ring with no insurance and hope they don't injure each other in your event.


Wrestling is probably the dumbest way to make cash. They are going to hurt themselves and that comes with long-term cost. Ticket sells will not split well with several participants. The actual money in them territory days was selling merch or gimmicks. The only benefit of doing pro wrestling, you don't need a license in the state of New Jersey. 

If Ralph was smart, this will not happen but Ralph is a dumbass . . .


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Today at 1:39 AM)

Waifu Days said:


> Wrestling is probably the dumbest way to make cash. They are going to hurt themselves and that comes with long-term cost. Ticket sells will not split well with several participants. The actual money in them territory days was selling merch or gimmicks. The only benefit of doing pro wrestling, you don't need a license in the state of New Jersey.
> 
> If Ralph was smart, this will not happen but Ralph is a dumbass . . .



I don't believe this is going to happen.
I hope I am proven wrong and someone breaks their neck at Ralph's expense.


----------



## Slightly Worthless (Today at 1:46 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> This is all just a vanity event for Ralph's associate Michael Sisco, who claims to have attended a wrestling school of some sort and has dreamed of performing in the ring. For this his first ever match he had booked himself to appear as the headliner at Ralphamania with a "pro"-wrestler named Chase Savage, who is now claiming to no longer be involved:
> View attachment 4254219
> View attachment 4254262
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


Chase probably asked for his appearance fee up front, which is fair enough for an amateur backyard show like this.

Bet the headliner will now be Michael Sisco Vs Ralph. The Gunt is delusional enough to think that he can wrestle a good looking match and people will want to see him go over.

This will be a shit show and I look forward to tuning in online.


----------



## AltisticRight (Today at 1:48 AM)

They have pretend schools for pretend homosexual wrasslin shows? Wew. 
A liberal arts degree is worth more. 
A Starbucks fluid mechanics engineer (barista) licence is worth more. 

Didn't have "Black homosexual pornstar attendee of ralphamania becoming an a-log" on my bingo card. Shameful.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Today at 1:49 AM)

Wrassling schools are a thing.
You go there to learn how to put on a show without hurting yourself or the other wrassler.


----------



## free_protons4u (Today at 2:16 AM)

At times like this, the most important thing to remember about Ralphamania is:

*ABSOLUTELY NO REFUNDS*



Derpy said:


> Has anyone sent chase a DM to invite him to make an account here?
> 
> Chase, get in here!


Oh god please no, I've spent a week trying to parse hmo1166's retarded English. It's like learning another language. Chase is a step below him.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Today at 2:45 AM)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Wrassling schools are a thing.
> You go there to learn how to put on a show without hurting yourself or the other wrassler.


Don’t they rehearse matches? Or at least practice their moves? The “replacement” for Chase Savage has like one day to prepare. 


Waifu Days said:


> If Ralph was smart, this will not happen but Ralph is a dumbass . . .


I doubt he’s thought about any of this. He just wanted an excuse to make a belt for himself, and he doesn’t even have that anymore. If someone gets injured and sues, he probably thinks his bankrupt wrasslin’ LLC is all the “insurance” he needs.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Today at 3:16 AM)

RALPHAMANIA IS TOMORROW LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOO. (LAUGHS MANICALLY) SORRY GATOR. AHHAHAHA HHAHAHAHAHA 

MORRIS I AM GOING TO MARRY YOUR DAUGHTER IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING AND NOTHING YOUR BITCH ASS CAN DO ABOUT IT.


----------



## Juhlonduss (Today at 5:27 AM)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Don’t they rehearse matches? Or at least practice their moves? The “replacement” for Chase Savage has like one day to prepare.


A majority of the time the matches are loosely planned out between the wrestlers the day of the event, some wrestlers get autisticly detailed and try to plan everything out on a move-by-move basis, others just go over the bigger spots and the finish. Audibles get called in the ring often when things stray from the plan. Prior to the mid-90s or so, it was common for the wrestlers to only know who would be winning, how they were supposed to win, how long the match would go for, and the bulk of the match would be called in the ring through coded words and gestures. Any wrestler who has completed wrestling school and has had like half a dozen matches in local promotions would have no problem filling in for a no-show on the day of a show unless they're totally inept or half retarded. Most indie wrestlers these days only work a few different styles, any replacements will be fine as long as it's not their first or second match ever.
REGARDLESS, this is still going to be a shitshow.
And that was your behind-the-gayfabe lesson for the weekend. Enjoy Guntamania and try not to shart yourself when Ralph blows out a hamstring trying to get into the ring.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Today at 6:48 AM)

You know who Ralph should've reached out to for this show? Tonkasaw. I'm serious. Having that guy on the show would drum up genuine interest from former Killstream fans who remember the beef the two had when Tonka's show was on the decline and for what it's worth, his name has more value than the list of unknowns participating at the event.


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (57 minutes ago)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> You know who Ralph should've reached out to for this show? Tonkasaw. I'm serious. Having that guy on the show would drum up genuine interest from former Killstream fans who remember the beef the two had when Tonka's show was on the decline and for what it's worth, his name has more value than the list of unknowns participating at the event.


He tried, I remember on a recent show he was complaining that Tonka wasn't answering him or just said no and he seemed disappointed.


----------



## Beef Elemental (53 minutes ago)

My interpretation of events is that Chase was really fired for huwting wittle walph's feewings with his twitter bantz a couple days ago and he is just keeping it professional i.e. continuing with some bland homosexual gayfabe. After all this is his side gig/hobby and he doesn't want to lose future clients if they give his twitter a cursory glance and see him out-of-character engaged in edrama. I don't think any other actual wrasslers will be there because come on.


----------



## EyeGuy (39 minutes ago)

I hope I'm proven wrong but I think that Ralph isn't going to bother streaming this at all. He hasn't publicized a schedule yet, or even what time the event will start. He's already bailed on the idea of getting married there, and half the headliners have pulled out. He knows that streamsnipes are planned on platforms he can't flag down in real time, and that the only people who will benefit from him making a record of Guntamania are the aylawgs.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (5 minutes ago)

Ghost of Guntmas Past said:


> He tried, I remember on a recent show he was complaining that Tonka wasn't answering him or just said no and he seemed disappointed.


Damn. That would've been pretty fun, not gonna lie.


----------

